# London Bookgroup welcomes old and new members



## onemonkey (Jan 20, 2006)

Urban75's very own literary circle meets on the third thursday of every month to emulate our favourite authors by getting profoundly drunk.. we also make some effort to read a book each month and discuss it intelligently.. (although this part is completely optional) 

Feb's meeting is a few days after Valentines day so we came up with a short list of love stories..

Lolita - Vladimir Nabokov
Oscar and Lucinda -  Peter Carey
Eucalyptus - Murray Bail
Sputnik Sweetheart - Haruki Murakami
Fathers and Sons - Ivan Turgenev
Wide Sargasso Sea - Jean Rhys
The Line of Beauty - Alan Hollinghurst

then Urban's romantic heroine of the moment picked the ticket out of the cracker barrel.. and so February's book will be 

*Wide Sargasso Sea by Jean Rhys*

and next meeting will  on 
*Thursday, 16th February*..

Hope to see you then


----------



## Ms T (Jan 20, 2006)

The book's nice and short so I might make it along to this.  I need a new book group now that my old one has disbanded.  Where's the meeting?


----------



## Hollis (Jan 20, 2006)

Can' make this.. or March..

Int Jean Rhys abit..errr. poncey?


----------



## LDR (Jan 20, 2006)

A book I've actually already read.    

Stream of consciousness sort of stuff is kinda interesting and the story wasn't bad either.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 20, 2006)

Right, I had a prior engagement last night, so couldn't make it. I intend my first book group in a year to be next month's.

Shiny new thread you've got. Lawks.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 20, 2006)

and Hollis has made sure the spirit of the old thread lives on


----------



## citydreams (Jan 21, 2006)

so far, we've read: 

'Kitchen' by Banana Yoshimoto; 'The Shadow of the Sun - My African Life' by Ryszard Kapuscinski; 'The Little Chinese Seamstress' by Dai Sijie; 'Scepticism Inc' by Bo Fowler; 'Atonement' by Ian McEwan; 'The Famished Road' by Ben Okri; 'Boating for Beginners' by Jeanette Winterson; a bit of 'Jazz' by Toni Morrisson; 'Samarkand' by Amin Maalouf; 'A Fine Balance' by Rohinton Mistry, 'The Life of Pi' by by Yann Martel, 'White Noise' by Don Delillo, and 'A Heartbreaking Work of Staggering Genius' by David Eggers and 'The Good Solidier Svejk' by Jaroslav Hasek, 'Nights at the Circus' by Angela Carter, 'Holes' by Louis Sacher, 'The Corrections' by Johnathen Franzen, 'Mother London' by Michael Moorcock, 'The Impressionist' by Hari Kunzru, 'The Man in the High Castle' by Philip K Dick and 'The God of Small Things' by Arundhati Roy, 'Stasiland' - by Anna Funder, 'Nostromo' by Joseph Conrad, 'Death and the Penguin' by Andrei Kurkov.....

and a few more recent ones which I've forgotten!! 

Since then, there's been: Fear and Loathing on the CampaignTrail '72 by Hunter S. Thompson, The Moonstone by Wilkie Collins, The Automated Alice by Jeff Noon,Something something Ho Jeeves by P,G.Wodehouse, The Third Policeman by Flann O'Brien, The House Of The Spirits by Isabel Allende, Dispatches by Michael Herr, Granny Made Me An Anarchist by Stuart Christie and Cloud Atlas by David Mitchell. 

More recently we read about Emile Zola's tart with a heart "Nana", had a good romp through "Don Emmanuel's War of the Nether Regions" by Louis De Bernieres, got argumentative discussing "The Heart of The Matter" by Graham Greene, went to hell on "Revelations" by God or someone, had xmas with "Down And Dirty Pictures" by Peter Biskind and cried to "The Heart is a Lonely Huner" by Carson McCullers.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2006)

More suggestions:
Fathers and Sons - Turgenev
Father and Son - Edmund Gosse
Les Grandes Meaulnes - Alan-Fournier
Riddley Walker - Russell Hoban

All picked for thin-ness


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 21, 2006)

since i haven't made a suggestion since Heart of the Matter - i submit for a future shortlist "Breakfast at Tiffany's" by Truman Capote.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2006)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> Urban75's very own literary circle meets on the third thursday of every month to emulate our favourite authors by getting profoundly drunk.. we also make some effort to read a book each month and discuss it intelligently.. (although this part is completely optional)
> 
> Feb's meeting is a few days after Valentines day so we came up with a short list of love stories..
> 
> ...


was a venue suggested?


----------



## citydreams (Jan 21, 2006)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> was a venue suggested?



Nope.   Though now there's a newly occupied social centre in Russell Square we could go there.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 22, 2006)

i was there some days ago.


----------



## citydreams (Jan 22, 2006)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> i was there some days ago.



I wasn't


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 22, 2006)

i know.


----------



## citydreams (Jan 22, 2006)

I know you know 'cause I just told you.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 22, 2006)

no, i knew you weren't there because i had a good look round when i was there and i couldn't see you anywhere. unless you'd been hiding under a sink or on the roof or summat.


----------



## zenie (Jan 22, 2006)

so what _exactly_ goes on??

I mean do you literally sit there and talk about the book?  

Is someone like the teacher or leader?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 22, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> so what _exactly_ goes on??
> 
> I mean do you literally sit there and talk about the book?
> 
> Is someone like the teacher or leader?


citydreams takes the chair and leads the discussion. those unfortunate enough not to be able to answer his searching questions suffer a humiliating publick flogging.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 22, 2006)

seriously, though, it's an informal get-together with all of twenty minutes devoted to the book, and a couple of hours to drinking wine and gossiping.


----------



## citydreams (Jan 22, 2006)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> no, i knew you weren't there because i had a good look round.



And?!!  Is it good enough for the bookgroup?


----------



## zenie (Jan 22, 2006)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> citydreams takes the chair and leads the discussion. those unfortunate enough not to be able to answer his searching questions suffer a humiliating publick flogging.



Aaaah sounds fab - is he a bit of a hitler then??


----------



## citydreams (Jan 22, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> I mean do you literally sit there and talk about the book?



We meet from 6:30pm (I'm sure it used to be later than that) and talk on through till the last person goes home, which more often than not doesn't happen till early the next day.  The last book was an excellent choice for discussion.  Emme had brought some notes off of t'web about the book, but even without those there was enough about the book to keep us chin wagging through 10 bottles of wine.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 22, 2006)

citydreams said:
			
		

> And?!!  Is it good enough for the bookgroup?


i'll be round there again this week when  it should be in a better condition. i'll report back.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 22, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Aaaah sounds fab - is he a bit of a hitler then??


more of a mussolini.


----------



## citydreams (Jan 22, 2006)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> more of a mussolini.



I spit in your general direction you rebellious pig


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 22, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Can' make this.. or March..
> 
> Int Jean Rhys abit..errr. poncey?


 Yes   . My objection to it - just for the record - is that it has only ever been recommended to me by literature students


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 23, 2006)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> Yes   . My objection to it - just for the record - is that it has only ever been recommended to me by literature students



I still don't understand why that is an objection.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 23, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I still don't understand why that is an objection.



Ne _needs _ an objection - he hasn't objected much recently.

If I had to line everyone up and choose the most literature studenty-esque one of all of us, I'd choose Brainy.

It's his angst you see.

Anyway - Sargasso's short and it's by a lady - weren't we all lamenting the lack of lady writers?  Now we've had two in a row, we are positively _menstruating _ here people.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 23, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> If I had to line everyone up and choose the most literature studenty-esque one of all of us, I'd choose Brainy.



Ooooh, burrn!


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 23, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I still don't understand why that is an objection.


 In my experience there are few more joyless experiences in life than a conversation about books you love with a literature student.

Also, literature students produce pretentious books, on the rare occasions when they actually get around to being creative rather than endlessly repeating the criticisms they were taught in class in an attempt to sound clever. 

And they tend to drool over James Joyce.

I'm not prejudiced you understand, I just find literature students annoying when talking about books or writing books. All of them.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 23, 2006)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> In my experience there are few more joyless experiences in life than a conversation about books you love with a literature student.
> 
> Also, literature students produce pretentious books, on the rare occasions when they actually get around to being creative rather than endlessly repeating the criticisms they were taught in class in an attempt to sound clever.
> 
> ...



Over to you, Pie Face


----------



## Pieface (Jan 23, 2006)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> In my experience there are few more joyless experiences in life than a conversation about books you love with a literature student.
> 
> Also, literature students produce pretentious books, on the rare occasions when they actually get around to being creative rather than endlessly repeating the criticisms they were taught in class in an attempt to sound clever.
> 
> ...



Jesus - I'll keep my mouth shut in future. I'm assuming from your lack of smileys you actually believe this then?   You're a real martyr to your cause spending all this painful time talking about books with people who did degrees on literature.

Do you think we hold the reverse opinion?


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 23, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Jesus - I'll keep my mouth shut in future. I'm assuming from your lack of smileys you actually believe this then?   You're a real martyr to your cause spending all this painful time talking about books with people who did degrees on literature.
> 
> Do you think we hold the reverse opinion?


 Well, I don't think you should take the absence of smilies to mean that it was entirely serious. On the other hand it isn't entirely not serious...

Anyway, I reckon that the further away people get from their literature degrees, the more able they are to talk about books like human beings - which is why I don't mind you lot too much


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 23, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> If I had to line everyone up and choose the most literature studenty-esque one of all of us, I'd choose Brainy.


<maintains a dignified silence>


----------



## Pieface (Jan 23, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> If I had to line everyone up and choose the most literature studenty-esque one of all of us, I'd choose Brainy.



Fairplay - I knew it would irk you slightly but it was essentially a meaningless comment.

I'd take a second to think about what would have happened if I or OU had posted something like your statement about folk who _hadn't _ studied literature.

Reverse snobbery ain't no better than the regular kind, Mr Dignified.

I'd be totally fucking mortified if anyone at BG thought I was trying to look clever at meets and for the record, I've never managed to read a James Joyce


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 23, 2006)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> In my experience there are few more joyless experiences in life than a conversation about books you love with a literature student.
> 
> Also, literature students produce pretentious books, on the rare occasions when they actually get around to being creative rather than endlessly repeating the criticisms they were taught in class in an attempt to sound clever.
> 
> ...


I was a literature student. I think you are talking bollocks.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 23, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Fairplay - I knew it would irk you slightly but it was essentially a meaningless comment.
> 
> I'd take a second to think about what would have happened if I or OU had posted something like your statement about folk who _hadn't _ studied literature.
> 
> ...


 Hmm, I think you took it a little more seriously than I intended it - sorry for any offence caused.

But if I go along with your seriousness for a moment - those who haven't studied literature at university aren't necessarily in that state by choice, whereas those who have studied it obviously chose to - I therefore don't think that taking the piss out of those who've done it is as bad as taking the piss out of those who haven't


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 23, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I'd be totally fucking mortified if anyone at BG thought I was trying to look clever at meets and for the record, I've never managed to read a James Joyce



I managed Dubliners, but only cos it has some _proper_  writing in it.


I never feel clever at BG meetings - I usually go the populist route compared to the others.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 23, 2006)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> those who haven't studied literature at university aren't necessarily in that state by choice, whereas those who have studied it obviously chose to - I therefore don't think that taking the piss out of those who've done it is as bad as taking the piss out of those who haven't




This bit confuses me    Does it mean I _chose _ to be joyless    

I've just re-read your OP - I think my knee jerked somewhat     Perhaps I'm worried about coming across as a wanky stooode.   We need more Hollis in these situations.


----------



## onemonkey (Jan 23, 2006)

as you can probably tell i am sciences graduate.. but my sister is an uber-literature student (who re-reads middlemarch at least once a year and is currently writing a literary biography )  i cannot think of anyone more enthusiastic about good books. 

i think the kernel of truth to brainy's provocative sweeping generalization is that all sorts of people are overly impressed by any cleverness that validates their own modest talents..

the same could be said of unremarkable maths grads feeling like they can relate to einstein or newton 

a lot of people will have studied literature because they were good at picking apart writing styles, spotting allusions and comparing X to Y... very rarely of course has the author intended to write in a particular style, steal particular themes, they just write what occurs to them.. and so it irks that 'literature' comes to be defined as a game. 

but that is far from the whole picture.. lots of people just love 'good' books and a hell of a lot of the greatest of literature is genuinely great.. 

so on the whole.. i don't think 'liked by literature students' is a very useful yard-stick for rejecting book choices.

whereas 'it's a bit like the da vinci code' is perfect!


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 23, 2006)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> brainy's provocative sweeping generalization


me? nononono, you're thinking of someone else


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 23, 2006)

oooh - glad i missed this one.  i must score two demerits - not only an ex literature student, but a literature teacher


----------



## han (Jan 24, 2006)

Well my level of lit crit is 'that was really boring' or 'I really loved that'...


----------



## eme (Jan 24, 2006)

well I'm glad there's a mixture!


remember I said at the last bg I'd put up a thread about the Angela Carter play  on? well I have! anyone fancy coming too? zora?


----------



## Hollis (Jan 26, 2006)

Looking like a _very_ low turnout this month...


----------



## eme (Jan 26, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Looking like a _very_ low turnout this month...



I messed this up Hollis - I'm sorry... booked then cos that's when my mum could go and didn't have bg in my diary yet...


----------



## Pieface (Jan 26, 2006)

Yeah - I funked up too - bought tix to Nights at the Circus.  Oops etc.  I'm still rereading it and expect to finish by early next week if someone wants to borrow it?  Only 130 pages or so.


----------



## Hollis (Jan 26, 2006)

*...*

There's always the possibily of say _changing the bookgroup date_

 ***think outside the box guys***


----------



## citydreams (Jan 26, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> ***think outside the box guys***



Have they put you on another training course? ((Hollis))


----------



## Hollis (Jan 26, 2006)

citydreams said:
			
		

> Have they put you on another training course? ((Hollis))



I have been _running_ the training course.. sunshine.


----------



## citydreams (Jan 26, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> I have been _running_ the training course.. sunshine.



Does that include chosing the types of biscuits?


----------



## Hollis (Jan 26, 2006)

citydreams said:
			
		

> Does that include chosing the types of biscuits?



It includes such powerful decisions as when we get to go for coffee..


----------



## Hollis (Jan 26, 2006)

Seriously though, I can't make the 16th.. alot of other people are double booked now.. does anyone want to shift the date?


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 27, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Seriously though, I can't make the 16th.. alot of other people are double booked now.. does anyone want to shift the date?


 Seems like it would be a good idea. We could go for the 15th perhaps, or if not then the 23rd. I'd go for the 15th.


----------



## eme (Jan 27, 2006)

Yep I can do the 15th...


----------



## Pieface (Jan 27, 2006)

Possibly - I'm supposed to be moving into a new flat but am trying to avoid doing it on a wednesday.  I won't know until nearer the time so don't take me into account - I'll try to make it whatever you decide.


----------



## Hollis (Jan 27, 2006)

I could do the 15th, but not the 23rd.


----------



## Hollis (Jan 27, 2006)

Assuming nobody else has expressed any opinion on this by the end of the day, I suggest we change it to the 15th then.. ho hum.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 27, 2006)

i want to keep it the 23rd.

i can't do wednesdays due to other commitments.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 27, 2006)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> i want to keep it the 23rd.
> 
> i can't do wednesdays due to other commitments.


 There was always going to be one


----------



## Hollis (Jan 27, 2006)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> i want to keep it the 23rd.
> 
> i can't do wednesdays due to other commitments.



Um.. it was never going to be the 23rd. It was going to be the 16th.


----------



## maes (Jan 27, 2006)

I've been saying it for years now. I will come. I will. When the date is decided. Assuming I read the book.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 27, 2006)

maestrocloud said:
			
		

> I've been saying it for years now. I will come. I will. When the date is decided. Assuming I read the book.




your usual level of precision and commitment then?


----------



## trashpony (Jan 27, 2006)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> Seems like it would be a good idea. We could go for the 15th perhaps, or if not then the 23rd. I'd go for the 15th.



This is giving me a headache and reminding me of the NBNE drinks. Just let me know when and where and I'll be there. Probably


----------



## Hollis (Jan 27, 2006)

maestrocloud said:
			
		

> I will. When the date is decided. Assuming I read the book.



Why don't you decide!  I can't be arsed anymore..


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 27, 2006)

I declare the 15th to be the date of the next book group.

How about that?


----------



## Hollis (Jan 27, 2006)

Crikey!  This isn't the Sgt Wilson I know.


----------



## onemonkey (Jan 27, 2006)

sall good for me..

so who is coming to the theatre on the thursday?


----------



## eme (Jan 27, 2006)

cool! see you then.... now we just have to decide on where.....


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 27, 2006)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> I declare the 15th to be the date of the next book group.
> 
> How about that?


bollox!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 27, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Um.. it was never going to be the 23rd. It was going to be the 16th.


the 16th's fine. the 23rd's fine.

& if it wasn't going to be the fucking 23rd why did you (among others) mention that date?


----------



## zora (Jan 27, 2006)

maestrocloud said:
			
		

> I've been saying it for years now. I will come. I will. When the date is decided. Assuming I read the book.



There was even a time when LDR and Bluestreak said they were gonna come to bookgroup.  I believe it when I see it - but we certainly could do with a bit of a N by NE influx - bookgroup at the Birkbeck anyone? (Or the Goose, Wood Green, for that matter? )


----------



## zora (Jan 27, 2006)

Hollis' blue sky thinking enables me to NOT miss the first bookgroup since April 2004.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 27, 2006)

zora said:
			
		

> Hollis' blue sky thinking enables me to NOT miss the first bookgroup since April 2004.



Eh? You were there last time weren't you?


----------



## zora (Jan 27, 2006)

Err..yeah...what I meant was I'd have had to miss it for the first time since April 2004 if the date hadn't been changed (I like to go on about my impeccable bookgroup attendance on occasion it's one of my proudest achievements in life )


----------



## trashpony (Jan 27, 2006)

zora said:
			
		

> Err..yeah...what I meant was I'd have had to miss it for the first time since April 2004 if the date hadn't been changed (I like to go on about my impeccable bookgroup attendance on occasion it's one of my proudest achievements in life )



 Soz darling. 

And you are rightly proud.


----------



## Hollis (Jan 28, 2006)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> the 16th's fine. the 23rd's fine.
> 
> & if it wasn't going to be the fucking 23rd why did you (among others) mention that date?



You said lets _keep_ it at the 23rd.  You're really getting sloppy in your use of language...


----------



## Pieface (Jan 30, 2006)

Anyone reading the book yet?


----------



## maes (Jan 30, 2006)

Nah I'm gonna get it from the library today. 

OK so now I know the book and the date - where is the meeting?


----------



## zora (Jan 30, 2006)

What IS the date? 15th or 23rd?


----------



## zora (Jan 30, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Anyone reading the book yet?



And er...no!


----------



## citydreams (Jan 30, 2006)

maestrocloud said:
			
		

> OK so now I know the book and the date - where is the meeting?



Well, the Wombles are meeting up at the Ex-SSEES Occupied Social Centre, so don't see why we couldn't.   We're waiting to hear back from Picky.


----------



## maes (Jan 30, 2006)

zora said:
			
		

> What IS the date? 15th or 23rd?


the 15th i think. hmm look a bit further back,

i've started reading it, beautifully written but doesn't seem much of a love story so far...


----------



## zora (Jan 31, 2006)

maestrocloud said:
			
		

> the 15th i think. hmm look a bit further back,



Ah yes, Brainy says so.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Anyone reading the book yet?


A book? We have to read a book?


----------



## Pieface (Jan 31, 2006)

maestrocloud said:
			
		

> the 15th i think. hmm look a bit further back,
> 
> i've started reading it, beautifully written but doesn't seem much of a love story so far...




yeah - gets well dark.

I can't remember who chose it - and thus have no idea who to abuse this month?


----------



## trashpony (Jan 31, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> yeah - gets well dark.
> 
> I can't remember who chose it - and thus have no idea who to abuse this month?



Wasn't it you?


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 31, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Wasn't it you?


 That was what I thought too


----------



## Pieface (Jan 31, 2006)

Nah - I've read it before.  I don't remember liking it all that much either.   

I suggested Lolita.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2006)

I suggested it but didn't expect it to be chosen. 
I'm not sure if I can be arse to read it again.
I thought I already had it but I can't find it.


----------



## citydreams (Jan 31, 2006)

I demand a recount.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 31, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I suggested it but didn't expect it to be chosen.
> I'm not sure if I can be arse to read it again.
> I thought I already had it but I can't find it.


 Ah, apologies pieeye, I got my ex-literature students confused there


----------



## Pieface (Jan 31, 2006)

Accepted.

<buries musty old head back in Paradise Lost>


----------



## citydreams (Jan 31, 2006)

I got beaten by technology and couldn't manage a poll..  
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=149588


----------



## maes (Jan 31, 2006)

Jesus this book isn't so good for the whole not-crying-in-public thing is it?

<gently weeps>


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm thinking of popping along to this one.. has the book been changed?
(not that it sounds like anyone reads it   )


----------



## Hollis (Jan 31, 2006)

The books still "Wide Sargasso Sea" by Jean Rhys.. If you hate the book/author don't read it and just download & bring along acouple damning criticisms of it.  This is Brainaddicts general approach.  

I'm on page 10.


----------



## onemonkey (Jan 31, 2006)

I borrowed my copy from the Uni library.. some literature student has already been through it and underlined all the important bits


----------



## Hollis (Jan 31, 2006)

Tomorrow's great topic for discussion: where we having it then?


----------



## Pieface (Feb 1, 2006)

I've read it and enjoyed it more this time - anyone want to borrow?


----------



## Hollis (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm finding it strangely unreadable.. but persevering... its difficult to read and the narrative's difficult to follow..


----------



## Hollis (Feb 3, 2006)

Indeed the book has a "splintered narrative".


----------



## Pieface (Feb 3, 2006)

Indeed it does.  Did you drink your whisky while reading it, Hollis?


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 3, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Indeed the book has a "splintered narrative".


 y'see I knew that reading a book that has only ever been recommended to me by literature students would do funny things to Hollis - I was trying to save us all from this but would you listen?


----------



## Hollis (Feb 3, 2006)

Indeed you'll be pleased to know that I discovered the term this moring from a bloke at work.. I was trying to explain .. and he goes "splintered narrative".. and follows.. "see - living with acouple of MA literature students for a year pays off".   

No whisky.. but the book is giving me the blues, maan, it has almost a 'Cave' like intensity about it..


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 3, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> "see - living with a couple of MA literature students for a year pays off".


I love the way that my - on the face of it - outrageous claim that this is a book mostly beloved by literature students has been repeatedly verified on this thread - keep it up people


----------



## Pieface (Feb 3, 2006)

This thread sucks - it has a weird feeling to it.  I don't like it - can we go back to the old one or start a new one or something?  It's got fucked up chakras - it needs an exorcism.

I blame Brainy!    

And me. A bit.


----------



## Hollis (Feb 3, 2006)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> I love the way that my - on the face of it - outrageous claim that this is a book mostly beloved by literature students has been repeatedly verified on this thread - keep it up people



I agree.. if we start churning out this fancy pants terminology ourselves there's going to be very little point in PieEye coming along to future bookgroups.


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 3, 2006)

I suggested a GREAT Book Group book to Pie Face last  night that she should recommend since i'm not a member.


----------



## Pieface (Feb 3, 2006)

Hollis you disappoint me - after the support network I provided you with yesterday.

"me so sad. me so blue"

Blah blah blah.

You come back today and start with this shit!  I don't need this shit!  It's shitty this shit!


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 3, 2006)

These should help:


----------



## Hollis (Feb 3, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Hollis you disappoint me - after the support network I provided you with yesterday.
> 
> "me so sad. me so blue"
> 
> ...



I'm so very very sorry.


----------



## Hollis (Feb 8, 2006)

I think this book should come with a health warning.  Definetly not for kids or the weak of spirit..   .. 'tis posessed by the devil me thinks.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 8, 2006)

Zora and I are determined to find us a book that is both erudite and uplifting.

We didn't have any ideas last night but I refuse to bow down to the notion that good literature and a happy ending are mutually exclusive


----------



## Ms T (Feb 8, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Zora and I are determined to find us a book that is both erudite and uplifting.
> 
> We didn't have any ideas last night but I refuse to bow down to the notion that good literature and a happy ending are mutually exclusive



Pride and Prejudice, anyone?


----------



## Hollis (Feb 8, 2006)

Nah! I want something bleak and misanthropic next month.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 8, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Nah! I want something bleak and misanthropic next month.



Again?


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 8, 2006)

i'm very confused (but that's characteristic) - what date is bookgroup this month - it all got very messy so I hid...  and now i don't know...


----------



## Derian (Feb 8, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> i'm very confused (but that's characteristic) - what date is bookgroup this month - it all got very messy so I hid...  and now i don't know...



Wednesday 15th ( I think). Onket put me straight. That's what it says in the events calendar.


----------



## Hollis (Feb 8, 2006)

It is indeed Wednesday the 15th.  Check the events diary if in doubt.

We still have to decide a venue though.


----------



## Hollis (Feb 8, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Again?



Oh yes..


----------



## Derian (Feb 8, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Oh yes..



Misanthropy rools


----------



## Hollis (Feb 9, 2006)

*Thought for the day..*

"The desire to rewrite the master narratives of Western discourse is a common colonial practice, with texts like The Tempest, Robinson Crusoe and Great Expectations being given the same scrutiny that Rhys affords to Bronte's text. The telling of a story from another point of view can be seen as an extension of the deconstructive project to explore the gaps and silences in a text. Since writing has long been recognised as one of the strongest forms of cultural control, the rewriting of central narratives of colonial superiority is a liberating act for those from the former colonies. Rhys's text is a highly sophisticated example of coming to terms with European perceptions of the Caribbean creole community."


----------



## Pieface (Feb 9, 2006)

Word.

Let's get post-colonial.


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 9, 2006)

but are we talking hybrid or liberal post-colonialism? i need STRANDS, dammit


----------



## Pieface (Feb 9, 2006)

"splintered", I believe.

Hollis?


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 9, 2006)

ah, there's no point asking Hollis - he'll still be hogtied to some long since discredited Orientalist notion of post-colonial theory cribbed off a superficial reading of Said and some lecture notes he found on the bus.


----------



## Pieface (Feb 9, 2006)

((hollis))


----------



## Hollis (Feb 9, 2006)

<legs it>


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 9, 2006)

Okay I have a copy of the book and now I discover I have one less day to read it but I've just finished my current book (Kafka on the Share by Haruki Marukami which was splendid) I'll have plenty of time to whizz through it.

So where are we meeting on 15 Feb?

 L


----------



## han (Feb 9, 2006)

yay, Lysistrata!!!  hewwo!


----------



## Derian (Feb 9, 2006)

Lysistrata  


Eme - I've just finished reading the Christmas secret santa book. I **really* * enjoyed it. 'Amaryllis Night and Day' by Russell Hoban. I'm in the mood for more Orangutan, I vote for Riddley Walker too  (although I think I already said that at Bonningtons).  Thanks Eme


----------



## eme (Feb 9, 2006)

s'ok - glad you enjoyed it!..





			
				Derian said:
			
		

> Eme - I've just finished reading the Christmas secret santa book. I **really* * enjoyed it. 'Amaryllis Night and Day' by Russell Hoban. I'm in the mood for more Orangutan, I vote for Riddley Walker too  (although I think I already said that at Bonningtons).  Thanks Eme


----------



## Hollis (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes  - where are we meeting?

If no-one volunteers their house, then a suggestion was some okay real-ale pub near Borough tube.. err.


----------



## Pieface (Feb 10, 2006)

I have no house to offer at the moment.  I can do real ale pubs quite happily but we need to be able to sit down and talk.


----------



## Derian (Feb 10, 2006)

That place we went to before near Borough tube was OK  (Biased, noooo  )

I've just started the book. Read it before though, so hopefully just a refresher


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 10, 2006)

I have to lay off Urban for a while after a major bollocking - can someone either text me the venue for the next one please? (I think PieEye has my number, Dub deffo has even though he's not a proper BG member, just a cat caller ) I will be late again cos of work but will need a drink cos I'm a witness at an inquest in the morning of the 15th - grim.


----------



## Hollis (Feb 10, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I can do real ale pubs quite happily but we need to be able to sit down and talk.



Do you know of such a place?

I have no idea how crowded the Real Ale pub will be.. I guess what we need is a crap pub that'll be empty.


----------



## Pieface (Feb 10, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I have to lay off Urban for a while after a major bollocking - can someone either text me the venue for the next one please? (I think PieEye has my number, Dub deffo has even though he's not a proper BG member, just a cat caller ) I will be late again cos of work but will need a drink cos I'm a witness at an inquest in the morning of the 15th - grim.




Will do.
Now go back to work please   

Hollis - I am shite at coming up with pubs and places to meet.  Can someone else do it?


----------



## Hollis (Feb 10, 2006)

okay i propose we shift the bookgroup to friday the 17th, and have it at a rather good looking Elvis Impersonator evening I've just discovered.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## trashpony (Feb 10, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Do you know of such a place?
> 
> I have no idea how crowded the Real Ale pub will be.. I guess what we need is a crap pub that'll be empty.



*ignores elvis suggestion*

If there isn't a private party on, upstairs at the Blue Note in Wardour St is usually pretty empty. I'm not sure if they do real ale though


----------



## Hollis (Feb 10, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> *ignores elvis suggestion*


----------



## onemonkey (Feb 10, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> If there isn't a private party on, upstairs at the Blue Note in Wardour St is usually pretty empty. I'm not sure if they do real ale though


never heard of it.. but sounds okay to me. 

if not then the blue posts on newman street, fitzrovia isn't too bad..


----------



## Ms T (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm planning on making my book club debut -- given that my other book club has been disbanded!  I'm off to buy the book this afternoon.

Oh, and if you need a house to meet in, I can offer mine.


----------



## Hollis (Feb 10, 2006)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Oh, and if you need a house to meet in, I can offer mine.




Cool. Problem solved.  Next bookgroup at Ms Ts. Wednesday 15th from 7ish   

Events diary amended.  

If you dunno where Ms Ts is, then pm Ms T.

Many thanks.


----------



## han (Feb 13, 2006)

Hurrah, thanx Ms T 

See y'all (+kittens!) on Wednesday! 

I haven't read the book - oops!


----------



## Ms T (Feb 13, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> Hurrah, thanx Ms T
> 
> See y'all (+kittens!) on Wednesday!
> 
> I haven't read the book - oops!



It's dead short -- only a hundred or so pages.  I finished it this morning and I only bought it on Friday.


----------



## Derian (Feb 13, 2006)

I've finished it too. I'd forgotten how much I like it. 

I'll PM you, Ms T, for directions if that's OK.

Wednesday


----------



## upandupandup (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi guys!

I'm a new member here. I've read your boards for a while but never had been arsed to sign up, sorry   

I wanted to join a book group but never got round to that either. Maybe I'll eventually get round to something for once in my life - who knows!

Anyway, can some one let me in on the deal here - like, erm, what book are you reading now? What do you do when you meet up? Can I come to your next meet-up even if I haven't read the latest book? Do you all know each other? Can anyone come? How do you choose a book?

Cheers people!

UaUaU


----------



## Hollis (Feb 13, 2006)

I am thinking of suggesting "London Orbital" by Iain Sinclair as the Mad March option.. we could combine it with a cash draw, - £100 cash to the person who get's the furthest?

U up for it?


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 13, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> I am thinking of suggesting "London Orbital" by Iain Sinclair as the Mad March option.. we could combine it with a cash draw, - £100 cash to the person who get's the furthest?
> 
> U up for it?




it's a great book, but it's a whopper


----------



## Pieface (Feb 13, 2006)

*PieFace messes up:*

I did say I may have to move house on this night and it has happened, folks.  I'm a bit narked about this as the book is interesting and I think you'll have a good discussion   

I am also stealing your man citydreams but if we get done early - which is a possibility I may be able to speed over on my bike and see what you all thought.

Sorry folks and if I don't make it can someone bully hollis for me please?

Thanks


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 13, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I did say I may have to move house on this night and it has happened, folks.  I'm a bit narked about this as the book is interesting and I think you'll have a good discussion
> 
> I am also stealing your man citydreams but if we get done early - which is a possibility I may be able to speed over on my bike and see what you all thought.
> 
> ...


that's a bit sad  

anyway my book came today - so today i will be reading the book.

it will be the first bookgroup where i've finished the book in time or have read it less than a couple of years before.  how thilling!


----------



## onemonkey (Feb 13, 2006)

thanks Ms. T   

haven't finished book yet but am looking forward to all this week's bookgroup activities

by the way, i know this might not go down well with our resident bookgripes as a second "literary" choice in a row but how about Seamus Heaney's translation of Beowulf? 

it's very short and rather good.. it begins thus..

_The Spear-Danes in days gone by
and the kings who ruled them had courage and greatness.
We have heard of these princes' heroic campaigns.

There was Shield Sheafson, scourge of many tribes, 
a wrecker of mead-benches, rampaging among foes. 
This terror of the hall-troops had come far. 
A foundling to start with, he would flourish later on 
as his powers waxed and his worth was proved,
In the end each clan on the outlying coasts 
beyond the whale-road had to yield to him 
and begin to pay tribute. That was one good king. 
_


----------



## Ms T (Feb 13, 2006)

I'll reply to everyone who's PM'd me later.   

What happens usually with regards to food and drink, btw?


----------



## Hollis (Feb 13, 2006)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> thanks Ms. T
> 
> haven't finished book yet but am looking forward to all this week's bookgroup activities
> 
> ...




Frankly, that's as much as I can take.


----------



## LDR (Feb 13, 2006)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> by the way, i know this might not go down well with our resident bookgripes as a second "literary" choice in a row but how about Seamus Heaney's translation of Beowulf?


I know I haven't made it to a book club meet up yet but I do plan to.

Seamus Heaney is one of my favourite poets.  I love the way he writes about peeling potatoes.


----------



## onemonkey (Feb 13, 2006)

Ms T said:
			
		

> What happens usually with regards to food and drink, btw?


we eat lots and drink more 

everyone normally brings a few things to nibble and ample booze so don't feel the need to cater for us..

although you might want to put some newspaper down


----------



## han (Feb 13, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> I am thinking of suggesting "London Orbital" by Iain Sinclair as the Mad March option.. we could combine it with a cash draw, - £100 cash to the person who get's the furthest?
> 
> U up for it?



Brilliant idea Hollis!!  I've just bought this actually, but haven't got round to opening the first page yet. (The story of my life)   

It looks like a corker


----------



## Ms T (Feb 13, 2006)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> we eat lots and drink more
> 
> everyone normally brings a few things to nibble and ample booze so don't feel the need to cater for us..
> 
> although you might want to put some newspaper down




 

I will need to chuck you all out by about 9.30ish though, as hendo has to get up extremely early on Thursday morning. Hope that's OK.

(We could, of course, decamp to the Albert.)


----------



## Derian (Feb 13, 2006)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> thanks Ms. T
> 
> haven't finished book yet but am looking forward to all this week's bookgroup activities
> 
> ...



Excellent, got that one too (no outlay  ). Half of us could do the Tolkien version, and half the Heaney, and compare notes?

The Tolkien version of onemonkey's Heaney extract is:



> Attend!
> We have heard of the thriving of the throne of Denmark,
> how the folk-kings flourished in former days,
> how those royal athelings earned that glory.
> ...



It is short


----------



## Hollis (Feb 13, 2006)

Ecclesiasticles was short.  It was also rubbish.


----------



## Derian (Feb 13, 2006)

Grouch  

Nobody wants to read my Last Kabbalist of Lisbon


----------



## Ms T (Feb 13, 2006)

I think we should carry on with the mad woman theme and do Jane Eyre next.


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 13, 2006)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I think we should carry on with the mad woman theme and do Jane Eyre next.


now that *would * be fabulous...


----------



## Derian (Feb 13, 2006)

Seems a natural choice for the next one


----------



## Ms T (Feb 13, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> now that *would * be fabulous...



And I bet you most of the boys haven't read it...


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 13, 2006)

I've read it and loved it but it would take me more than a month to read and I'm only keen on reading things I haven't read before.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 13, 2006)

I was thinking that Stuart - a life backwards would be good ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 13, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> I was thinking that Stuart - a life backwards would be good ...


I'd love to read that, though no doubt we'd get shouted down by the likes of Brainaddict for being too 'book group'


----------



## trashpony (Feb 13, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I'd love to read that, though no doubt we'd get shouted down by the likes of Brainaddict for being too 'book group'





Together, we could crush him (physically, if logical reason fails)


----------



## Hollis (Feb 13, 2006)

Yeah, I wanna read about a bloke.  I'm fed up with women.


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 13, 2006)

this was recommended to me by a mate (who read a review copy) - Looks a bit like a British "Vernon God Little", which i think is a good thing, tho i'm sure brainy will hate it... (no change there then)

Sea Otters Gambolling in the Wild, Wild Surf

edit - hollis - it has a male protagonist


----------



## Pieface (Feb 14, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> this was recommended to me by a mate (who read a review copy) - Looks a bit like a British "Vernon God Little", which i think is a good thing, tho i'm sure brainy will hate it... (no change there then)
> 
> Sea Otters Gambolling in the Wild, Wild Surf
> 
> edit - hollis - it has a male protagonist



 

Actually - I think it looks a bit rubbish myself...


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 14, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Actually - I think it looks a bit rubbish myself...


listen - just a suggestion...


----------



## Ms T (Feb 14, 2006)

How about Jonathan Norrell and Dr Strange, or whatever it's called?


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 14, 2006)

I would quite like to come to bookgroup sometime... when's the next one?


----------



## maes (Feb 14, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> this was recommended to me by a mate (who read a review copy) - Looks a bit like a British "Vernon God Little", which i think is a good thing, tho i'm sure brainy will hate it... (no change there then)
> 
> Sea Otters Gambolling in the Wild, Wild Surf
> 
> edit - hollis - it has a male protagonist


Why is he waiting for his A level results at 16? WIEIEIEIIEEIEIRD

ahem

Where are we meeting folks?


----------



## Pieface (Feb 14, 2006)

Ms T said:
			
		

> How about Jonathan Norrell and Dr Strange, or whatever it's called?



Great book but it's about a 1000 pages long - I don't think many would finish it in time.


----------



## Derian (Feb 14, 2006)

gaijingirl and maestrocloud - we're meeting tomorrow evening, 7pmish on, at Ms T's.


----------



## Daff (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey guys, sorry, don’t think I can make tomorrow night.
It’s a good book –they made me read it in first year Uni.
_‘a book mostly beloved by literature students’_  
I’m back in London now, after a few months of travelling and adventuring (and, unfortunately, missing book group). 
Hopefully see you guys next month!


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 14, 2006)

I'll be interested to see what people think about the book as having wanted to read it for years I found it disappointing.

I'd love to read "London Orbital" and am up for winning the £100 when I'm the only person who finishes it.

Edited to add: please can someone PM me tonight's address (I've PMed a few of you asking you to text it to me too)

 L


----------



## han (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi L
I would PM it to you but can only remember what the house looks like and where it is, not the number! I can't even remember what the street is called....

But anyway hope to see u you later!


----------



## Derian (Feb 15, 2006)

I've texted it. See you all later


----------



## Ms T (Feb 15, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> I've texted it. See you all later



Cool.  Now I don't have to!  (I'm text phobic   )


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 15, 2006)

I don't think I can come tonight.. and I read the book as well  
Hopefully make it to the next one.


----------



## maes (Feb 15, 2006)

Bah

I read the book and know when and where the meet is and I'm really excited about going and finally making it after 3 years of procrastination.

'cept I feel fucking rough, worse by the minute, and I just don't know if I can stick it. Ugh. 90% sure I won't make it.

I'll come to the next one.


----------



## onemonkey (Feb 15, 2006)

see you all later..

wondering if i should do any work this afternoon or read rest of the book

hmmm.....


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 15, 2006)

I want to read Collapse by Jared Diamond but I expect no-one else does.


(that sounded very Eeyorish didn't it)

Anyway, my self-imposed Urban ban isn't going very well, can someone PM me the address?)


----------



## Ms T (Feb 15, 2006)

Well, I have bought pizza, garlic bread and ice-cream, so I bloody well hope you all turn up!


----------



## han (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh yipeee!!!

I think I'll re-start my diet tomorrow then 

I'm bringing crisps, crisps, and more crisps. And wine.


----------



## hendo (Feb 15, 2006)

Or I'll have to eat it all.


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 15, 2006)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Well, I have bought pizza, garlic bread and ice-cream, so I bloody well hope you all turn up!


that's spoiling us!

darling - could you pm me the street name?


----------



## han (Feb 15, 2006)

hendo said:
			
		

> Or I'll have to eat it all.



Just seen your tagline. Have you been to see them yet? I really wanna goooo!!


----------



## han (Feb 15, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> that's spoiling us!



indeed! 
Hip hip hooray for Ms T


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 15, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> gaijingirl and maestrocloud - we're meeting tomorrow evening, 7pmish on, at Ms T's.



Gah.. only just seen this and it's badminton tonight.. but I will keep my eyes open for what book you decide to do next...


----------



## onemonkey (Feb 15, 2006)

*yay!*

i'm definitely coming and i am rather hungry 

but haven't finished book


----------



## maes (Feb 15, 2006)

pizza, oh wow. I may well come  I'm feeling healthier anyway plus got a deadline extension.


----------



## han (Feb 15, 2006)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> but haven't finished book



Don't worry, I didn't even buy it this time


----------



## han (Feb 15, 2006)

Well, that was luvverly, and a good turnout!! 

Thanx Ms T and Hendo for being fab hosts...pizzas and garlic-bread a-flying from the oven every 5 mins and plenty of wine flowing, huzzah 

This month's book is Dostoevsky's short stories, this is the edition we want, methinks? 

A good discussion about the Wide Sargasso Sea was had, some people loved it, others found it a bit dull, but I definitely want to read it now, it sounds pretty intense.

Huzzah to short stories by Russians!


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 16, 2006)

i hope that's it, cos i just nipped in and bought one of the 2nd hand ones.

oooh - aint we highbrow?

btw - public thanks to MsT for spoiling us with magic-porridge-pot style quantities of pizza, garlic bread and ice cream.  what a star!


----------



## Derian (Feb 16, 2006)

Ms T and Hendo you are    I love your house and kittens too. Looked after my poor empty tummy on late arrival and made me feel very welcome when I turned up late and grazed. And Hollis sorted me proper. Thanks x

Twas a good un, yes?

I now have made my acquaintance with the Prince Albert, yay a little extension to the evening. *waves at Orang Utan* Drinks care of and thanks to onemonkey x Plus time to chat with maestrocloud on the tube  

I had a lovely time seeing *everyone*. <notes only has The Idiot, curses>

That was lovely


----------



## Hollis (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah.. thanks to Ms T for putting on a spectacular night of torture and torment for me..     

Anyway, good to see everyone.. and hear brainy's off to join the Taliban.   

After hearing Orang utan's precis of Notes from Underground, I'm kinda looking forward to it.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 16, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Yeah.. thanks to Ms T for putting on a spectacular night of torture and torment for me..



I thought you held up splendidly.


----------



## Pieface (Feb 16, 2006)

Ok - I moved, which was great but I really wanted to go to this one so.....questions:

*Why did people find it dull?*

I agree at some points the story plodded but once I'd finished it and been through that harrowing end scene, I realised it was a very carefully paced book.  When Antoinette's stagnating on her honeymoon I found it a hard read but scenes like the arson attack on her childhood home and the closing scene were quite the opposite - I rattled through them.  
Pace is no excuse for it boring you - but I never found that - I just found the text really echoed Antoinette's experience, an experience that was volatile and tragic.

*Folk that have read Jane Eyre - * 

Did it change your reading of the book at all?  It didn't for me really - it gave the madwoman in the attic a voice and a story that she lacks in Victorian fiction.  What she represents; sexuality and desire (not just sexual) manifested/interpreted as insanity, is given a human side but my own sympathies were always with Bertha anyway (I think modern teaching of the book encourages that).  

The character of Rochester is made much more problematic (for me) by Wide Sargasso Sea - I can't really remember but in Jane Eyre, Bertha's insanity is a given isn't it?  It's inherited and inevitable but in WSS I don't think it's necessarily the case.  The "illness" seems brought on by abandonment and isolation of the females who are rendered powerless.  I may have this wrong - it's years since I read Jane Eyre.  This reading further implicates him in Bertha's mental breakdown, as he takes his frustration out on her after realising the "set-up" and pre-empts the breakdown of his own marriage.   He becomes a lot more complex through WSS to his credit imo - Rochester was always painted a bit too thinly for me.


*Why is Brainy joining the Taliban?*


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 16, 2006)

ponce.


----------



## han (Feb 16, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> *Why is Brainy joining the Taliban?*



Something to do with beards.....


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 16, 2006)

Beards, eh? Mines going a bit Talibanny.

Nice to see a few of you in the pub. Sorry I couldn't make it to the actual book group. I didn't get round to reading WSS anyway.
Never have I been so pleased with a book group choice - Notes From Underground is a work of genius. One of my favourite books. It's soooo cynical and bitter. Right up my street. 
Whose idea was it to read it?


----------



## Hollis (Feb 16, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> *Why is Brainy joining the Taliban?*



Something to do with getting tired of the "squat scene" and " autonomous social spaces".  Brainy wants a new challenge.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 16, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Beards, eh? Mines going a bit Talibanny.
> 
> Nice to see a few of you in the pub. Sorry I couldn't make it to the actual book group. I didn't get round to reading WSS anyway.
> Never have I been so pleased with a book group choice - Notes From Underground is a work of genius. One of my favourite books. It's soooo cynical and bitter. Right up my street.
> Whose idea was it to read it?



Mine.

I love Dostoevsky, me.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 16, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> *Why did people find it dull?*
> 
> *Folk that have read Jane Eyre - *
> 
> ...



I didn't find it dull at all -- I loved it.  I think it's beautifully written and she captures the sensuous but slightly threatening beauty of the islands really well.  

Personally, I think you get a lot more out of the book if you have read Jane Eyre.  I find the interplay of the two books really interesting -- yes it illuminates Rochester's character, as you say, but of course it's someone else's vision of him, not Bronte's, ifyswim.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 16, 2006)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Mine.
> 
> I love Dostoevsky, me.


Fantastic - you're a welcome addition to the Book Group!
I'm sure there was shamefully a no Dostoevsky rule, but that may have been one of those arbitrary Pickman's Model 'rules'. 

What's happened to him, BTW?


----------



## Pieface (Feb 16, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> ponce.



answer some of the questions then instead of harranging members of a club you don't go to from the sidelines.

I demand input or we'll ban you from the thread


----------



## Pieface (Feb 16, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Fantastic - you're a welcome addition to the Book Group!
> I'm sure there was shamefully a no Dostoevsky rule, but that may have been one of those arbitrary Pickman's Model 'rules'.
> 
> What's happened to him, BTW?



I _think _ he requested his account to be closed or something.  Of course he may just have flounced or maybe he's lurking.  I don't know - I always got on with him fine at BG meets, seems a shame to stop coming because of fights on here.

I've only read Crime and Punishment so I look forward to the next book.


----------



## Hollis (Feb 16, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I _think _ he requested his account to be closed or something.  Of course he may just have flounced or maybe he's lurking.  I don't know - I always got on with him fine at BG meets, seems a shame to stop coming because of fights on here.



I could always toddle off to that place that shall not be mentioned, and tell him to get his arse along to the next bookgroup.


----------



## onemonkey (Feb 16, 2006)

need to finish reading the book before i can pass a proper comment.

and even then i don't know Jane Eyre so will be even longer before i can "contextualize" it.

so far it confirms my view that i don't like bleak books.. (which leaves me really looking forward to next month   )


----------



## han (Feb 16, 2006)

Pie: oops, I mis-quoted Lysistrata who didn't particularly like the book. She didn't say it was dull. So no-one thought it was dull. 

ta-da!


----------



## strung out (Feb 16, 2006)

Has anyone here read Rebecca by Daphne du Maurier? Compliments Wide Sargasso Sea and Jane Eyre well...


----------



## innit (Feb 16, 2006)

I really wanted to come last night, I was looking forward to a good row about the book - but I had a job interview today so I wanted to get an early night (not that it did me any good as it turns out  )  I would really have liked to hear the discussion on the book - I really liked it but I found it a bit unconvincing.  He went off her pretty quickly, the cad   I always quite liked Rochester.  And I think from my professional / female perspective, I would have enjoyed more of an insight into her alienation and mistreatment, where as Jean Rhys is obviously more interested in the Jane Eyre angle and lets poor old Antoinette go from articulate and interesting to lala in about five minutes.

Do we have a date for Notes from Underground yet?


----------



## zora (Feb 17, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I'm sure there was shamefully a no Dostoevsky rule, but that may have been one of those arbitrary Pickman's Model 'rules'.
> 
> What's happened to him, BTW?



He couldn't make this wednesday.

Next bookgroup is on March 16th?

BIG thanks to Ms T for hosting (at the urban 75 clubhouse ) - Spanglechick summed it up with her 





> magic-porridge-pot style quantities of pizza


 

The book was ''interesting'', but somehow the very sad fate of Anotinette left me strangely untouched. I found that more than the characters the landscape/places came to life - I could literally _smell_ the vegetation .


----------



## Pieface (Feb 17, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> Pie: oops, I mis-quoted Lysistrata who didn't particularly like the book. She didn't say it was dull. So no-one thought it was dull.
> 
> ta-da!



heh - I wasn't taking it as a personal affront   




			
				innit said:
			
		

> He went off her pretty quickly, the cad  I always quite liked Rochester..!



But he is duped as well - they are both coerced and manipulated.  His subsequent behaviour is pretty disgusting but I got the impression they were both wallowing in the same mire - and dragging the other down.  Until the gender roles of the time kick in and he can use the money he married into to incarcerate his embarrassing nutcase wife.




			
				innit said:
			
		

> Jean Rhys is obviously more interested in the Jane Eyre angle and lets poor old Antoinette go from articulate and interesting to lala in about five minutes.!



I disagree about this - I found her disintergration gradual.  The only great leap is the one into the sequence in the attic of Rochester's house by which time the isolation has sent her round the bend.  The time lapse justifies that though and I found it all the more distressing because of the great change in her.

http://womenshistory.about.com/library/etext/bl_gilman_yw.htm

Link to The Yellow Wallpaper - a short story following the mental state of a woman put away probably suffering post natal depression.  She is denied stimulation and care and is driven mad by this "treatment" - it gets quite odd towards the end


----------



## han (Feb 17, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> heh - I wasn't taking it as a personal affront



Didn't think so!!  Just didn't want you to think you choice had been a disaster


----------



## han (Feb 17, 2006)

I really want to read it now   

Sounds well 'gnarly'


----------



## eme (Feb 17, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> http://womenshistory.about.com/library/etext/bl_gilman_yw.htm
> 
> Link to The Yellow Wallpaper - a short story following the mental state of a woman put away probably suffering post natal depression.  She is denied stimulation and care and is driven mad by this "treatment" - it gets quite odd towards the end



Heard this on the radio the other week - it is scary how she goes from ill, staying at home resting to full blown 'must get the lady out of the wallpaper - oh I *am* the lady in the wallpaper' craziness... but also at the same time not inconceivable by any means....

The more I think about it (thank you book group!) the more I liked WSS and think it really does add depth to 'the madwoman' in JE - makes you question how / why you just accepted that there was a lady rattling around in the attic and that was that... 

Someone mentioned last night a new production of JE at the theatre which I think incorporates more of the background in all the characters - who was it / where was it at?

thanks!


----------



## Pieface (Feb 17, 2006)

The only production I can find was one at the Richmond theatre that was between the 2nd and 4th feb


----------



## Pieface (Feb 17, 2006)

There was a play called After Mrs Rochester written by Polly Teale about Jean Rhys' life:

"_With information from Jean's books and from her biography by Carole Angier, Polly Teale has constructed this fascinating drama of her life. True to Shared Experience tradition, as we see Jean Rhys (Diana Quick) as Jean, an elderly woman sitting onstage telling her story, her younger self, Ella, is played by Madeleine Potter. Ever present is the unbridled figure of Mrs Rochester (Sarah Ball) showing the primitive and passionate side of Ella's nature. "_

Although that production is long gone too.  

Sounds interesting - you have Jean Rhys at 3 different ages in her life, Mr Rochester and Jane Eyre cropping up with Ford Madox Ford, amongst others.  The parallels between Rhys and Mrs Rochester are explored - there are many to be drawn between herself and the way she's depicted Bertha.

Anyway - I'm banging on again aren't I


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## eme (Feb 17, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> There was a play called After Mrs Rochester written by Polly Teale about Jean Rhys' life:
> 
> "_With information from Jean's books and from her biography by Carole Angier, Polly Teale has constructed this fascinating drama of her life. True to Shared Experience tradition, as we see Jean Rhys (Diana Quick) as Jean, an elderly woman sitting onstage telling her story, her younger self, Ella, is played by Madeleine Potter. Ever present is the unbridled figure of Mrs Rochester (Sarah Ball) showing the primitive and passionate side of Ella's nature. "_
> 
> Although that production is long gone too.



it's on at Trafalgar Studios from May though....


----------



## Pieface (Feb 17, 2006)

oooh - another play outing perhaps?


----------



## han (Feb 17, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

>




ohmygod what a fantastic picture!!!

That would look good on a t-shirt...


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 17, 2006)

it was my special Yawn picture for endless Ern / Pickmans circlejerks. Don't get to use it much now.

ah well


----------



## han (Feb 17, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Don't get to use it much now.



Well I'm sure you will once you're married...


----------



## pootle (Feb 17, 2006)

A lurker admits...

I *HEART* this thread!   

_although I have to say I tend to skim over the proper literary criticism bits_


----------



## Pieface (Feb 17, 2006)

eme said:
			
		

> it's on at Trafalgar Studios from May though....




And Natalia Tena, who played Fevvers, took the part of Bertha Rochester in the original Shared Experience production of this.


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 17, 2006)

pootle said:
			
		

> _although I have to say I tend to skim over the proper literary criticism bits_



well having lived with Pie Face, you'll be an expert at that


----------



## han (Feb 17, 2006)

'Ponycore' is giving me images of a pony in an acid-house t-shirt holding a blow-horn. And wearing a sweat-band on it's head.

Rearing up on its' hind legs. Gnashing teeeth. And neighing.

Auuurrghghg!


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 17, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> 'Ponycore' is giving me images of a pony in an acid-house t-shirt holding a blow-horn. And wearing a sweat-band on it's head.
> 
> Gnashing teeeth. And neighing.
> 
> Auuurrghghg!




for fuck's sake, don't google it


----------



## han (Feb 17, 2006)

Will I go on some paedo list or something?


----------



## Pieface (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah - it is wrong is all forms of wrongness


----------



## han (Feb 17, 2006)

Would My Little Pony feel violated?


----------



## han (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## pootle (Feb 17, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Yeah - it is wrong is all forms of wrongness



Yeah, but you get to dress up fit young men as ponies! 

Am I a bit wrong for liking the sound of that?  The kitten's dream man used to be a "skinny cocaine pony boy".....


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 18, 2006)

Here I was about to make an erudite literary comment and I find pootle talking about ponies and cocaine, not like her at all.

I didn't find the book dull, just unconvincing and I didn't like the style, it jumped about too much (and not in a good way like Neal Stephenson).  It did make me think what a good book Jane Eyre is and far superior to Jean Rhys' effort.  

Just realised I'm already booked for 16 March but will read the book and comment here anyway.

 L


----------



## onemonkey (Feb 20, 2006)

finished Wide Sargasso Sea at the weekend and am largely unconvinced by it's greatness. I didn't like the way it raced towards it's inevitable conclusion.  I guess because i don't know Jane Eyre i wasn't able to fill in the details and flesh out the characters.. but in some ways I don't think i should have to.. 

i do wonder if she didn't go too deeply into mr R.'s rejection of his wife because she feared excusing or sympathising too much with him and not being prepared to let the bad things happen.. and then i imagine that a lot of Antoinette's 'madness' is brought about by being completely trapped.. but i don't think this was properly demonstrated.. instead her madness (and her mothers) looked a lot like an inherent condition.. which not necessarily reducing the sympathy lessens the tragedy.


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 20, 2006)

Who has started Notes from Underground? Anyone fallen in love with the protaganist yet?


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 22, 2006)

No and no.  I'm going to Spain next week and don't fancy it for holiday reading.

 L


----------



## LeePenn (Feb 24, 2006)

*Invitation to London SPAM group...*

<cheap, opportunist spam removed>


----------



## esi (Feb 25, 2006)

Not likely to make your bookclub as i dont live in london but might i suggest Eva Luna by Isabelle Allende as one of the most beautiful books i've read in years.


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 25, 2006)

Hello esi, we read "House of the Spirits" last year (my choice as Allende is one of my favourite writers) with mixed opinions but had a lively discussion about it afterwards.

Even if you can't come and meet us how about reading the books and discussing online anyway?

 L


----------



## esi (Feb 25, 2006)

Lysistrata said:
			
		

> Hello esi, we read "House of the Spirits" last year (my choice as Allende is one of my favourite writers) with mixed opinions but had a lively discussion about it afterwards.
> 
> Even if you can't come and meet us how about reading the books and discussing online anyway?
> 
> L


Waiting to borrow it from my niece so will let you know if it lives up to Eva Luna!


----------



## Hollis (Mar 1, 2006)

I should like to recommend this for next months book.

http://www.history.ac.uk/reviews/paper/hitchcockTim.html



"Similarly, Carter’s exploration of the character of the ‘fop’ addresses directly a large literature on the history of homosexuality which has taken contemporary complaints about fops and foppery as evidence of the centrality of effeminate homosexuality to the construction of a new sexual regime. Historians such as Randolph Trumbach have placed concerns around effeminacy at the centre of a meta-narrative in which sexual self-identity and homophobia drive the creation of ‘modern’ sexual categories. By explaining the complex inter-relationship between the all-important role of women in the creation of politeness (a theme most fully explored by Michèle Cohen), and the dangers of effeminacy that this role presented to men, Carter blows apart the easy conflation of foppery and molly house culture."

Sounds a laugh.


----------



## maes (Mar 1, 2006)

So is there a meeting in March then? I haven't read it yet.


----------



## Hollis (Mar 1, 2006)

"This book reveals the significance of social over sexual conduct for eighteenth century definitions of masculinity. It shows how features traditionally associated with nineteenth century models were well established in the earlier figure of the polite town-dweller or sentimental man of feeling.
Using personal stories and diverse public statements drawn from conduct books, magazines, sermons and novels, this is a vivid account of the changing status of men and masculinity as Britain moved into the modern period. "


----------



## Hollis (Mar 1, 2006)

maestrocloud said:
			
		

> So is there a meeting in March then? I haven't read it yet.



March 16th I believe.


----------



## maes (Mar 1, 2006)

Cool  Have you read it?


----------



## Hollis (Mar 1, 2006)

Nah.. its made it to me amazon wish list though.


----------



## Pieface (Mar 3, 2006)

Can I borrow a copy of this month's off someone???

I _need _ to fall in love with the protagonist....


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm struggling a bit to fit in the time to read it, so you can borrow mine if you want?


----------



## Pieface (Mar 3, 2006)

cool - pming you now


----------



## foo (Mar 3, 2006)

wot you lot reading this month PieEye?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 3, 2006)

Notes from Underground and The Double - Dostoevsky


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 3, 2006)

Are we reading The Double as well?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 3, 2006)

not sure, I just copied from han's link to here.

I won't be reading either though


----------



## Pieface (Mar 3, 2006)

Just "Notes" as far as I know.

Is it long?


----------



## foamy (Mar 3, 2006)

i faniced joining the club but wasnt sure if i'd get to read the book so i sneakily bought the book and i'm a good way into notes from the underground and i'm loving it....


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 3, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Just "Notes" as far as I know.
> 
> Is it long?


Only 120 gloriously misanthropic nasty bitter pages.


----------



## Pieface (Mar 3, 2006)

I could do with some bile.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 3, 2006)

Where's the next meeting then?


----------



## Hollis (Mar 7, 2006)

Hmm.. Our latest hero does appear to be a particularly canterkerous git!


----------



## eme (Mar 7, 2006)

I hate him...   ... a bit....


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 7, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Hmm.. Our latest hero does appear to be a particularly canterkerous git!



I know - ace isn't he?


----------



## onemonkey (Mar 8, 2006)

hmm.. think i might be a bit cantakerous at next bkgrp 

at least for the 15 mins we spend talking about the book


----------



## Ms T (Mar 8, 2006)

It's CANTANKEROUS.    

I am a sick man... I am an angry man.... I am an unattractive man.

I've just started re-reading it and had forgotten how dense the text is.  It's brilliant though, IMHO.


----------



## Hollis (Mar 9, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I know - ace isn't he?



Tbh.. the geezer slightly bemuses me.. anyway.. just got past the, err, leaving party scene..


----------



## Pieface (Mar 9, 2006)

I've started it.

And fell asleep almost straightaway.   I really hope this isn't one of _those _ books.


----------



## Hollis (Mar 9, 2006)

Imho I doubt its your sort of book. Its brainy's type of book..


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 9, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Imho I doubt its your sort of book. Its brainy's type of book..


Brainy didn't like it - the curmudgeon


----------



## Hollis (Mar 9, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Brainy didn't like it - the curmudgeon



Christ! What does he like!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 9, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Christ! What does he like!


I don't think he likes anything


----------



## onemonkey (Mar 9, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Brainy didn't like it - the curmudgeon


too close to home???   

(i suspect that's why i didn't like it     )


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 9, 2006)

I was thinking that!
However, I loved it and it was close to home - I think Brainy's merely a contrarian.


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 9, 2006)

Yet again I come on the thread after having been offline for a while and discover my name being slandered by a bunch of fools and literature students 

I shall present my opinions on dostoyevsky in general and notes in particular at the upcoming meeting


----------



## Hollis (Mar 9, 2006)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> .. a bunch of fools and literature students
> 
> I shall present my opinions on dostoyevsky in general and notes in particular at the upcoming meeting



I assume I'm included in the former category.   

Btw.. I can't make the meeting on the 16th, so someone else will have to sort out venue etc.


----------



## Hollis (Mar 9, 2006)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> too close to home???
> 
> (i suspect that's why i didn't like it     )



Yes - I does seem brainy dislikes any book where the characters bear, say, just a passing resemblance to him. 

Interestin'.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 10, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Btw.. I can't make the meeting on the 16th, so someone else will have to sort out venue etc.




Does anyone have any ideas as to venue?


----------



## Hollis (Mar 10, 2006)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any ideas as to venue?




I tell you Ms T.. maybe by about Tuesday someone will suddenly "spring" into life...


----------



## Ms T (Mar 10, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> I tell you Ms T.. maybe by about Tuesday someone will suddenly "spring" into life...



 

If all else fails, I can offer my place again...


----------



## zora (Mar 12, 2006)

Ms T said:
			
		

> If all else fails, I can offer my place again...



Now that I've moved sarf and into another bookgroup member's house it would be rude not to offer meeting space at ours - but Ms T got her offer in first!

Shall we meet this week at Ms T's then, and in April at N(ew)U(rban)T(owers)?


----------



## Ms T (Mar 13, 2006)

zora said:
			
		

> Now that I've moved sarf and into another bookgroup member's house it would be rude not to offer meeting space at ours - but Ms T got her offer in first!
> 
> Shall we meet this week at Ms T's then, and in April at N(ew)U(rban)T(owers)?



I really don't mind if you want to host, zora.


----------



## Hollis (Mar 13, 2006)

Yeah.. I'd be grateful if onemonkey could post up the damning critique he gave of the book at mango's party.. err, unfortunately I can't remember any of it. - Probably after Thursday is best.


----------



## onemonkey (Mar 13, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Yeah.. I'd be grateful if onemonkey could post up the damning critique he gave of the book at mango's party.. err, unfortunately I can't remember any of it. - Probably after Thursday is best.


i can't remember any of it - either


----------



## onemonkey (Mar 13, 2006)

but that sounds like something i would do..

(i'm great at parties  )


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 13, 2006)

Don't think I'll make it on Thursday, got an interview on Friday (and I haven't read the book, again)... will sort it out for next month


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 13, 2006)

Can't make it this Thursday - a dear family friend died and I'm going back to Leeds for the funeral.
Please can people post their thoughts on the book after the meeting - this is the first book I've liked and read for months


----------



## Derian (Mar 13, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Can't make it this Thursday - a dear family friend died and I'm going back to Leeds for the funeral.
> Please can people post their thoughts on the book after the meeting - this is the first book I've liked and read for months



 Sorry to hear. Take care.


----------



## zora (Mar 13, 2006)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I really don't mind if you want to host, zora.



Oh no, after you.  But at least that way we've got this month's and next('s?) venue sorted. 

While I will, of course, attend, the book's not really happening for me: All my poor mangled brain is capable atm of reading is _Pants on Fire_
 sorry for letting those of you down who were still under any illusions of me being some kind of continental lefty intellectual.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 13, 2006)

zora said:
			
		

> sorry for letting those of you down who were still under any illusions of me being some kind of continental lefty intellectual.



*watches illusions being shattered to the floor* 

I haven't finished it - I left it at work on Friday and fell asleep reading it on the tube this evening 

Still - I'll come if only to try and lurch the vote in a more fluffy and less demanding direction


----------



## Hollis (Mar 14, 2006)

zora said:
			
		

> ..for letting those of you down who were still under any illusions of me being some kind of continental lefty intellectual.



Not me.


----------



## Hollis (Mar 14, 2006)

Well I finished it last night..quite enjoyed it.. having read the 'translator's notes' in the intro.. I'm still not entirely sure what Mr D is getting at in the second half of the book, and in particular how it fits in with the first chapter.


----------



## Hollis (Mar 14, 2006)

Seeing I can't make it, I thought I'd outline some points you may like to think about:

*For Futher Thought*

Be able to define and discuss each of the following as they appear in Notes from Underground. 
1. man of consciousness 
2. man of action 
3. wall 
4. organ stops 
5. Crystal Palace 
6. inertia 

What do you think of the underground man? Do you find him repugnant, crazy, familiar? Is there anything sympathetic about him, any point at which you feel close to him? 

Many thanks.


----------



## Hollis (Mar 14, 2006)

*For further thought...*

What does he mean by the sentence that begins "But there are things, too, that a man won't dare to admit event to himself . . . ?" How does this theory relate to the Freudian concept of the unconscious mind (incorrectly often called the "subconscious")? Rousseau's autobiography was famous for revealing some very unpleasant details about his private life. If a person is scrupulously honest, as the UM says he is going to be, does that make him a good person? Why does the UM keep repeating that he intends that this writing will never be read by anyone?


----------



## jeebie (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi all! I just moved to London a month ago, searched around for a bookgroup, and found you. I haven't finished the book yet (but I will have read it by Thursday). I'm an ex-literature student, so I hope that won't be counted against me.


----------



## Hollis (Mar 14, 2006)

And maybe someone would be kind enough to nominate *'Bomber' by Len Deighton* for next months book.

Before you all get sniffy, I heard this reviewed on no-less an esteemed establishment than Radio 4 this week.. its a documentary novel based around 1 lancaster bombing raid.. the characters include those in Germany subject to the raid.

The luvvies on Radio 4 loved it! 

From amazon  
"This book is as appropriate today as when it was first published. As an account of a single Lancaster night raid, it's without peer in portraying the lives of people enduring the horrors of war in any age. Deighton's skill at depicting characters has few matches, and the scope of this book, set in both Germany and England [as well as the skies above both] only enhances his writing abilities. Following the lives of bomber and night fighter crews as well as those living under bombardment, he shows how meaningless war is to the most hawkish adherents. It's not possible to read this book without being moved by how well Deighton sees into the minds and hearts of his characters. None of them are false or overdrawn."

"Anyone who has ever wondered what it was like to go to war with Bomber Command during World War Two should read this book. Meticulously researched it tells the story of a fictional raid, by a fictional crew, on a fictional town, on a fictional day in 1943 with very real effect. A complete masterpiece! "


----------



## han (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm gonna miss this one unfortunately, as will be in Oxford on Thursday.

I  have found the book both unbearable or fascinating, depending on what mood  I'm in....


----------



## Hollis (Mar 15, 2006)

So who is going?


----------



## eme (Mar 15, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> I  have found the book both unbearable or fascinating, depending on what mood  I'm in....



me too...! I am going (somewhere? is it Ms T's or Zora's?)
Will bring a recommendation too this time...


----------



## Ms T (Mar 15, 2006)

I think it's at mine.  7.30ish?


----------



## foamy (Mar 16, 2006)

i was looking forward to coming to this, i even read the book and really enjoyed it but now i have to rush home and supervise the fitting of a door 

hopefully make it to the next one though and would be interested what people thought of 'Notes...'


----------



## Derian (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm not now going to be able to make it  Apologies


----------



## onemonkey (Mar 16, 2006)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I think it's at mine.  7.30ish?


see you then


----------



## trashpony (Mar 16, 2006)

If anyone could pm me the name of Ms T's street within the next 10 mins or so, I'd be very grateful


----------



## zora (Mar 16, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Still - I'll come if only to try and lurch the vote in a more fluffy and less demanding direction




Please do, and you can vote on my behalf as well: the unheard of has happenend - I can't make tonight.

Pickman's Model sends his apologies, too.


Have lots of fun (and pizzas) everyone.


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 16, 2006)

I too will be missing this one - have fun everyone, and don't buy into that dostoyevsky chap - he was corrupted by religion and never did manage to escape it...

Great writer though.


----------



## Hollis (Mar 17, 2006)

Right - so who thought it was crap, who thought it was good?

Wot we reading next month?


----------



## eme (Mar 17, 2006)

you slackers!  

NfU was hard to read even if it was short, the character was begging to be slapped, but  there were some interesting points about the contraryness of humans!   

Next book is Jonathan Lethem's Motherless Brooklyn ...

Thanks for having us again Ms T...


----------



## Hollis (Mar 17, 2006)

eme said:
			
		

> you slackers!
> 
> NfU was hard to read even if it was short, the character was begging to be slapped, but  there were some interesting points about the contraryness of humans!
> 
> ...



Maybe we should consider changing the meetings from the 3rd Thursday of the month..


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 17, 2006)

eme said:
			
		

> Next book is Jonathan Lethem's Motherless Brooklyn ...




hope for all your sakes it's easier going than Fortress of Solitude.


----------



## Hollis (Mar 17, 2006)

.. this sounds great.


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 17, 2006)

well he seems (from the 50 or so pages I managed of FoS) to be a very vivid and expressive writer. But overly so.. it's like wading through very beautiful treacle


----------



## eme (Mar 17, 2006)

ffff


----------



## trashpony (Mar 17, 2006)

Well that was fun - more tasty snacks for those of us that were actually there too 

Not quite sure how we managed to get from Dostoevsky to Woody Allen via Harry Potter but it all made sense at the time


----------



## Hollis (Mar 17, 2006)

Yeah: anyway.. so as a point of clarification for us none-literary types.. I assume Mr D was using his "anti-hero" in the second half of the book as some sort of example of what he was going on about in the first half...


----------



## Pieface (Mar 17, 2006)

I just couldn't even get interested enough to pick the damn thing up.  Will probably try harder this month - I blame winter.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 17, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Yeah: anyway.. so as a point of clarification for us none-literary types.. I assume Mr D was using his "anti-hero" in the second half of the book as some sort of example of what he was going on about in the first half...



Don't know if we discussed that but then I didn't get that far so it may have gone over my head. We did discuss alienation and existentialism at length and also reviewed the points you raised - I printed them out and took them along.   

I think the general consensus was that you've been reading too many study guides ...


----------



## Hollis (Mar 17, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> I think the general consensus was that you've been reading too many study guides ...



I beg to differ.  I think the book becomes more interstin' when placed within its context.

In someways I think you can read it as an early post-modernist text..


----------



## onemonkey (Mar 17, 2006)

a small but perfectly formed bookgroup gathering..

the book was largely disliked... or rather it wasn't comfortable and/or  easy reading but generally we felt it was very worthy 

Thanks to our hosts once again


----------



## Hollis (Mar 17, 2006)

Anyway, why didn't the Len Deighton book get chosen?


----------



## trashpony (Mar 17, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Anyway, why didn't the Len Deighton book get chosen?



In the traditional manner, all the options went into a container and one was picked out at random. Len Deighton wasn't it.


----------



## Hollis (Mar 17, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> In the traditional manner, all the options went into a container and one was picked out at random. Len Deighton wasn't it.



Cool - it was in with a chance then!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 17, 2006)

eme said:
			
		

> Next book is Jonathan Lethem's Motherless Brooklyn ...


Oh fuck


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 17, 2006)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> a small but perfectly formed bookgroup gathering..
> 
> the book was largely disliked... or rather it wasn't comfortable and/or  easy reading but generally we felt it was very worthy


Buncha cunts - it was a doddle. And fucking brilliant. Huh. Philistines.


----------



## eme (Mar 17, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Buncha cunts - it was a doddle. And fucking brilliant. Huh. Philistines.



why is it so brilliant? I mean - it had interesting points (in the first section), and ok once you knew it was in response to something else that said all humans would be wonderful if they only listened to their own true selves (or something) but... but.... I still hated him!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 17, 2006)

It was great because it was so nasty - haven't you ever felt like him? Imagine feeling like that all the time. So many quotable epigrams about the pointlessness of human endeavour. Dostoevsky is the don.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 17, 2006)

sorry to pike out - kept dozing off, and thought i'd best stay home (didn't see your text til mignight, trashy  )

schoolnights = tricky...  but i'll do better next time


----------



## eme (Mar 17, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> It was great because it was so nasty - haven't you ever felt like him? Imagine feeling like that all the time.



umm... ok, maybe...     but to feel like that (or read about someone feeling like that) was exhausting... actually I *have* known people a bit like that and they were exhausting too... ok. I am glad we read it....    but I am glad it was short too!


----------



## jeebie (Mar 18, 2006)

Reading it taught me something about me as a reader: I keep waiting for a story. The first section was really hard for me to get through because I wanted something to grab onto, not just him going on and on about the "underground." I'm still not sure exactly what the "underground" is, except as an abstract place where aliennated, dissatisfied people exist.

The bitterness was wonderful. I just hated the stupidity. Our anti-hero was just too fake for me. Lacked any or all genuine emotion except rabid self-loathing.

Glad I read it. Now ready to move on.


----------



## rennie (Mar 18, 2006)

I might want to join ya on ur next meeting. when where and most importantly what book will ya be discussing?


----------



## Daff (Mar 18, 2006)

jeebie said:
			
		

> The first section was really hard for me to get through because I wanted something to grab onto.


I agree, I found the first section pretty slow moving too. I'm finding that it's improved in the second section (haven't finished it yet of course). The narrator is exactly like my old flatmate! He had a tendency to shout at his workmates then ignore them, only communicating via sarcastic emails. And then he'd wonder why no one liked him. I agree Hollis, it is a bit PoMo ish.

Apologies for not making it this month. _Motherless Brooklyn_ looks interesting, so hopefully next time!


----------



## onemonkey (Mar 18, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> It was great because it was so nasty - haven't you ever felt like him? Imagine feeling like that all the time. So many quotable epigrams about the pointlessness of human endeavour. Dostoevsky is the don.


i prefer kurt vonnegut's versions of the same thing


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 18, 2006)

I must give him a read then - never read a word of his.


----------



## han (Mar 19, 2006)

I must confess I put the book down in the end.....he was just too draining.....

I needed to get away and put some jolliness into my brain!


----------



## jeebie (Mar 19, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I must give him a read then - never read a word of his.




Oh do! He's one of my favorite authors. Cat's Cradle is my second favorite book of all time.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 20, 2006)

I don't get why people shy away from miserable literature - I find it uplifting and reassuring.


----------



## foo (Mar 20, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I don't get why people shy away from miserable literature - I find it uplifting and reassuring.



me too. well some anyway... (not Jean bloody Rhys i must admit)

i've always found Dostoevsky rewarding and uplifting but i can see why other people find him wearing and even annoying. 

i think he's


----------



## jeebie (Mar 21, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a stellar used bookstore? I live in Whitechapel and work in Southwark, so somewhere around there would be great, but I'll go miles (in zones 1 and 2) for the promise of good, cheap, books!


----------



## Pieface (Mar 21, 2006)

I got all these off a thread about them ages ago:

*unsworth rice & co (bloomsbury st, bottom of gower st) 2ndhand and remaindered books: history, art, literature, social sciences. cheap and good and useful for when you need a present!

*black gull books (camden market, nr dingwalls, ahead of you as you walk through the building full of stalls) 2ndhand: generally good selection. got a couple of books i'd been after for ages there. so they have a fair few reasonably obscure books!

*bookshop on lower level of elephant shopping centre. never known the name! interesting russian and politics section, lots of history and philosophy & worth a regular visit.

*bookmongers (coldharbour lane) interesting selection of allsorts, handy for the albert!

*the fantasy centre (holloway rd) lots of fantasy, sci-fi and horror!

*bookshop on harmood st (on the right as yr walking from camden to chalk farm, b4 you get to the monarch on ferdinand st) good for history, philosophy, classics (both anc. and mod.)

*porcupine books (downstairs at housmans, kings x end of the cally) lefty stuff, history, ireland - bit dear though!

*waterstones (on gower st) recently got folio society edition of kropotkin's "memoirs of a revolutionist" there: lots of good books if you look! but pricy!!

*skoob (the shopping centre by marchmont st, russell sq tube) - it's quite big! but looks interesting. 

Hope some help  

Edit:  I think a lot came off Pickman's Model so there may be a political slant there!


----------



## jeebie (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks! I must go book hunting this weekend.


----------



## Peter B (Apr 4, 2006)

*Book group*

Hi, I've just seen about your book group and it seems to date back to Jan/Feb.  Have you got any meetings scheduled for later in the year and any dates/books.  Also are you taking on any new members and where do you meet?





			
				onemonkey said:
			
		

> Urban75's very own literary circle meets on the third thursday of every month to emulate our favourite authors by getting profoundly drunk.. we also make some effort to read a book each month and discuss it intelligently.. (although this part is completely optional)
> 
> Feb's meeting is a few days after Valentines day so we came up with a short list of love stories..
> 
> ...


Hi


----------



## innit (Apr 4, 2006)

... so where / when is this month's meeting?

And if you all keep choosing books with a mental health theme, I am going to leave the group _properly_!


----------



## zora (Apr 5, 2006)

We obviously need your input, innit? How about you get to pick the next one from the hat (if we do the hat thing again).

Next bookgroup is Thursday 20.04. at Nu-Urban Towers, the book is Motherless Brooklyn by Jonathan Lethem

^^where there's also a party this weekend to which you're all invited (shameless plug)


----------



## Hollis (Apr 5, 2006)

So is anyone reading the book?

Thankfully, my copy failed to arrive in time for me holiday.. so I got to read some other stuff instead..


----------



## Pieface (Apr 5, 2006)

mine hasn't arrived yet, and looking at the other Lethem book in the house I'm concerned I won't be able to finish the first sentence in time for the meeting....


----------



## Hollis (Apr 5, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> mine hasn't arrived yet, and looking at the other Lethem book in the house I'm concerned I won't be able to finish the first sentence in time for the meeting....




I have been pleasantly suprised by the small amount I've read, so far.


----------



## Pieface (Apr 5, 2006)

Phew!


----------



## onemonkey (Apr 8, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Phew!


that hollis is enjoying it isn't always a recommendation.. but i guess it _is_ a guarantee that  the thing isn't too pretentious 


i won't make it on 20th  

as that's the day i finally meet Dave the Trucker 

would like to read the book at some point so hope someone will lend me a copy when you're done.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 8, 2006)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> would like to read the book at some point so hope someone will lend me a copy when you're done.


I'm done with mine if you want to borrow it... I don't need to take it to bookgroup do I?

Good luck for 20th


----------



## citydreams (Apr 9, 2006)

Can I borrow it please?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 9, 2006)

Go on then... I'll swap you for a loan of Jack Maggs


----------



## citydreams (Apr 9, 2006)




----------



## trashpony (Apr 12, 2006)

I just wanted to say that I'm loving this.


----------



## Pieface (Apr 12, 2006)

I've only just started it but when I lived in America we used to have those White Castle burgers!  You'd buy a few of them cos they were miniature   

I think I'm going to like this one - the character's internal life is fascinating.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 12, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I've only just started it but when I lived in America we used to have those White Castle burgers!  You'd buy a few of them cos they were miniature
> 
> I think I'm going to like this one - the character's internal life is fascinating.



I wondered if they were real - I'm glad they are


----------



## zora (Apr 12, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I've only just started it but when I lived in America we used to have those White Castle burgers!  You'd buy a few of them cos they were miniature



Reading about them made me very hungry.


----------



## onemonkey (Apr 13, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I've only just started it but when I lived in America we used to have those White Castle burgers!  You'd buy a few of them cos they were miniature


but weren't you miniature at the time too?? 

i bet they'd seem even minisculerer now a days.

much like the way my gigantic primary school teacher turns out to have been a midget


----------



## Pieface (Apr 13, 2006)

yeah but I've always had a feckin big gob


----------



## Hollis (Apr 13, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> yeah but I've always had a feckin big gob



Yes - I think this is something the Bookgroup membership can unanimously agree on.


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 13, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Yes - I think this is something the Bookgroup membership can unanimously agree on.




well, those lucky enough to be at the few meetings she's ever made it to.


----------



## Pieface (Apr 13, 2006)

I've been to quite a few - more last year to be fair.  I've started not reading the books I don't want to read


----------



## foamy (Apr 18, 2006)

is the meeting this week? i'm not even half way through the book...
*goes back to bed to read more*


----------



## trashpony (Apr 18, 2006)

Yes - it's on Thursday at 7pm sharp at nu-urban towers


----------



## eme (Apr 18, 2006)

I'll be there - but only for a bit... a friends birthday is on the same night and she's having a drink gasp! in N London...


----------



## han (Apr 18, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> I just wanted to say that I'm loving this.



Me too - I nearly weed the bed with laughter a few days ago.....

Lovin it lovin it lovin it.

Great choice whoever chose it!

God, the one time in years I'm actually going to FINISH a book, I can't make the bookgroup....


----------



## han (Apr 18, 2006)

eme said:
			
		

> I'll be there - but only for a bit... a friends birthday is on the same night and she's having a drink gasp! in N London...



I have a friend's birthday too and she's having a drink gasp! in S London!


----------



## Pieface (Apr 18, 2006)

I'll be having a drink! Gasp!


----------



## brixtonbard (Apr 19, 2006)

Any of you guys read EAST OF ACRE LANE?


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 19, 2006)

brixtonbard said:
			
		

> Any of you guys read EAST OF ACRE LANE?




i admire your persistence


----------



## Pieface (Apr 19, 2006)

Surely you mean PERSISTENCE?


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 19, 2006)

my god, you're RIGHT


----------



## madamv (Apr 19, 2006)

Feels more like INSISTANCE to me!


----------



## zora (Apr 20, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Yes - it's on Thursday at 7pm sharp at nu-urban towers



Indeed!  In case someone hasn't seen the relevant thread: There are drinks in the Albert tonight for Thora, so we'll be going there at some point, 10ish?, discussion allowing.


----------



## Derian (Apr 20, 2006)

zora said:
			
		

> Indeed!  In case someone hasn't seen the relevant thread: There are drinks in the Albert tonight for Thora, so we'll be going there at some point, 10ish?, discussion allowing.




... which I'm committed to going to at 7  

 at self for double booking but Thora could only do tonight, soz everyone


----------



## jeebie (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh damn it. Won't be able to make the meeting tonight. This book is fabulous! (Ok, I'm only on page 15 -- it finally arrived yesterday -- but I'm loving it so far.)


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 20, 2006)

zora said:
			
		

> Indeed!  In case someone hasn't seen the relevant thread: There are drinks in the Albert tonight for Thora, so we'll be going there at some point, 10ish?, discussion allowing.


I'll be there 7 sharp... with cake


----------



## Pieface (Apr 20, 2006)

I'll be there too.


----------



## foamy (Apr 20, 2006)

i finished it today and i'm coming too


----------



## Pieface (Apr 20, 2006)

ooooh - I haven't met you yet


----------



## foamy (Apr 20, 2006)

um... ok, not when sober, perhaps


----------



## Pieface (Apr 20, 2006)

Shit   

When did I meet you?  The newest bookgoup person I've met was Trashpony I thought??

Have I done a terrible social faux pas?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2006)

foamy's been at a fair few Offlines - she's just new to bookgroup


----------



## Pieface (Apr 20, 2006)

I haven't been to an offline in ages and the ones I went to before then I always seemed to get so pissed at   

You coming tonight OU?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2006)

But of course


----------



## Pieface (Apr 20, 2006)

w00t!

I have the wine devil in me


----------



## trashpony (Apr 20, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> w00t!
> 
> I have the wine devil in me



me too


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2006)

Me too!


----------



## trashpony (Apr 20, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Me too!


----------



## Pieface (Apr 20, 2006)

Sweet - last time I did a BG at this venue I got wankerered and ended up crying at that Jim Henson cartoon.

I'm after some rioja.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 20, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Sweet - last time I did a BG at this venue I got wankerered and ended up crying at that Jim Henson cartoon.



Oh yes - I remember   

I also remember that I couldn't watch it - because I didn't want to cry


----------



## trashpony (Apr 21, 2006)

We had a lovely bookgroup meeting last night - thanks to zora and brainaddict for charming hosting and to biddlybee for delicious banangy cake 

This month's book will be 'Three Men in a Boat' by Jerome K Jerome  - which I think was zora's suggestion


----------



## Pieface (Apr 21, 2006)

I like that man's name - it bears great symmetry.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 21, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> We had a lovely bookgroup meeting last night - thanks to zora and brainaddict for charming hosting and to biddlybee for delicious banangy cake
> 
> This month's book will be 'Three Men in a Boat' by Jerome K Jerome  - which I think was zora's suggestion




Sorry I didn't make it -- I'd been up since 6am and could hardly remember my own name!  Also, I hadn't read the book because I didn't realise I could actually make the meeting until last week.  Doh!

Three Men in a Boat is a good 'un.


----------



## han (Apr 21, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> This month's book will be 'Three Men in a Boat' by Jerome K Jerome  - which I think was zora's suggestion



huzzah!!!! 

So what was the verdict on Motherless Brooklyn?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 21, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> huzzah!!!!
> 
> So what was the verdict on Motherless Brooklyn?


It was well liked - we even talked about for more than the usual five minutes!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 21, 2006)

Cheers zora and brainaddict for hosting - I enjoyed that - got a bit of a fuzzy head today though   

I'll try and muster up a bit more anger for next month


----------



## han (Apr 21, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> It was well liked - we even talked about for more than the usual five minutes!



rah


----------



## trashpony (Apr 21, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I'll try and muster up a bit more anger for next month


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 21, 2006)

As promised, an essay by a man who explains why I hate literature studies much better than I can. It is kind of a broadside attack and harps on the bad things while ignoring the good, but I think its main point is a very good and salient one:

http://www.policyreview.org/135/berkowitz.html


----------



## foamy (Apr 22, 2006)

glad i finally made it along to one of these, sadly i was my usual un-eloquent inarticulate self   

thanks to zora and brainaddict for your hospitality and to biddlybee for the grrrrr cake (you get an A*  )


----------



## zora (Apr 24, 2006)

Was lovely having you all round! And big warm welcome to the two lovelies BiddlyBee and Foamy, good you finally made it.

I hope I didn't confuse you two too much by suddenly striking up a conversation on what to do with 'those newcomers'   - which wasn't aimed at you at all, but people we don't know.

Thing is; we used to meet regularly in the same public space, the foyer of the RFH, and everyone was welcome to trundle along; and for example my very first post was 'Can I come along to your bookgroup' (as I believe, was PieEye's) - and we could.
However, now that we are meeting in people's houses it's a bit different and people might not be comfortable about giving out their private address/other contact details to someone they don't know. At the same time we don't want to be too exclusive but continue to 'welcome new members' as the thread title suggests. 

Am I right in saying that the general opinion/suggestion about this was that potentially interested newbies should get a bit more involved on the boards and/or come along to a more public urban gathering like offline/pub night first?  Does that sound fair? I just felt it needed to be addressed because there were a couple of people recently expressing an interest in coming along and being pretty much ignored. And if we continue to meet up privately (while the RFH will be opening at some point again, most people seem to much prefer our comfy living rooms - personally I liked the RFH) it will continue to be an issue from time to time. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## Pieface (Apr 24, 2006)

I think that if we are to remain open we need to meet in public spaces again.  While I prefer it in people's homes and have never liked the RFH I just think that making people who want to join a bookgroup turn up at offline or something without knowing _anyone _ at all is a bit harsh.

I suppose it wouldn't be too bad if they could arrange to meet one of us first and then go along but (talking from my experience) the bookgroup meetings are a hell of a lot less stressful if you're new than wandering into a pub to try and randomly make yourself known to a bunch of strangers.  Some people can do that but I think others would be put right off by it.

If people want to join the BG it doesn't necessarily follow that they'd want to go to Offline etc.


----------



## zora (Apr 24, 2006)

I know - I for one would have been too shy to do it any other way; I also don't think I would have become involved in any way online if I hadn't had the bookgroup as a first step. And I was very grateful that I got such a friendly welcome as a complete newbie which is why I think the current situation needs addressing.


----------



## citydreams (Apr 24, 2006)

I reckon we should make Khan's our new spiritual home...

Or maybe Bonnington's?


----------



## Nicsi (Apr 24, 2006)

I want to join this.


----------



## Pieface (Apr 24, 2006)

I think being a bit more forthcoming might help then  

What do you think would help this situation?  Would you be happy to come along to some other social events to meet members before coming to a meet?  Because at the moment you're an example of our problem - new on the boards and a stranger, which is fine when we're using a public space but not people's homes.


----------



## Pieface (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm not having a go btw - I'm genuinely asking you as someone who wants to join if the method suggested above is something you feel you'd be ok with doing??


----------



## Derian (Apr 24, 2006)

zora said:
			
		

> I know - I for one would have been too shy to do it any other way; I also don't think I would have become involved in any way online if I hadn't had the bookgroup as a first step. And I was very grateful that I got such a friendly welcome as a complete newbie which is why I think the current situation needs addressing.



Me too   

I agree


----------



## Pieface (Apr 24, 2006)

I think I freaked Nicsi out 

Am I nasty?


----------



## trashpony (Apr 24, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I think I freaked Nicsi out
> 
> Am I nasty?





I think you're being paranoid. Perhaps she's gone off line? She hasn't posted since.


----------



## Major Tom (Apr 24, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> We had a lovely bookgroup meeting last night - thanks to zora and brainaddict for charming hosting and to biddlybee for delicious banangy cake
> 
> This month's book will be 'Three Men in a Boat' by Jerome K Jerome  - which I think was zora's suggestion



Spooky!  

I got back from Spain on Saturday night, and staying the night in someone else's flat i was desperate for something to read before i fell asleep. i perused the book shelves and picked out said tome by JKJ. 

Since I kind of dropped out of this book club sometime last year, thought I'd make the effort to get involved again. I logged onto to U75...

Hmmmm...wonder what book they're reading? Shit!!

Oh well, since I'm already a couple of chapters in, when's the next meeting then so I can pencil it in?


----------



## foamy (Apr 25, 2006)

the book arrived today


----------



## zora (Apr 25, 2006)

citydreams said:
			
		

> I reckon we should make Khan's our new spiritual home...
> 
> Or maybe Bonnington's?



Those (and the India Club, of course) are  fantastic venues for our anniversary/christmas parties - but if done regularly would put up the price of bookgroup membership to £10, £15 a month...


----------



## Sunray (Apr 25, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I think that if we are to remain open we need to meet in public spaces again.  While I prefer it in people's homes and have never liked the RFH I just think that making people who want to join a bookgroup turn up at offline or something without knowing _anyone _ at all is a bit harsh.



Cannot be anywhere but a public space otherwise the bookgroup becomes impenetrable and intimidating to people who might enjoy it.

Will read this book if someone wants to finish it and hand it to me or I can find it.  Skint so can't afford to buy it.

There is a few pubs in Brixton that are good candidates.  I quite like that pub that we use to have it in some time ago.  Fogotten its name, its across the road from Tesco in Brixton in the little square. Its a nice place.  Its generally fairly quiet, usually has space and is convient.  The RFH is very impersonal, hard to get to and expensive for a drink.


----------



## zora (Apr 26, 2006)

Sunray said:
			
		

> Cannot be anywhere but a public space otherwise the bookgroup becomes impenetrable and intimidating to people who might enjoy it.
> 
> Will read this book if someone wants to finish it and hand it to me or I can find it.  Skint so can't afford to buy it.
> 
> There is a few pubs in Brixton that are good candidates.  I quite like that pub that we use to have it in some time ago.  Fogotten its name, its across the road from Tesco in Brixton in the little square. Its a nice place.  Its generally fairly quiet, usually has space and is convient.


Is that the Trinity something? We could give that a go again. Also with summer on the way there is some hope for a couple of outdoors bookgroups but I suppose we'd be needing an easy to reach backup indoor venue...



			
				Sunray said:
			
		

> The RFH is very impersonal, hard to get to and expensive for a drink.


 To their credit they did let us bring our own booze and picnics, and would sometimes have interesting installations with comfy sofas to loll around in - I think we managed to carve out our own personal bookgroup space there quite well.  but it is a bit awkward to get to - even for north londoners.


----------



## jeebie (Apr 26, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I'm genuinely asking you as someone who wants to join if the method suggested above is something you feel you'd be ok with doing??



I am a newby stranger. I think it does need to be in a public space if you want to continue to welcome new members. I understand the reason, but I was very discouraged when told I couldn't come to the meeting for March. I am not interested in attending other social events in order to prove I'm not psychotic. I want a book group. And if I'm not welcome to attend, well then I won't bother buying next month's book. I don't see why another place along the Thames, like the National Theatre, can't serve as a meeting space. Pubs are noisy and make intelligent discussion difficult. But maybe they do have a better atmosphere...


----------



## trashpony (Apr 26, 2006)

jeebie said:
			
		

> I am a newby stranger. I think it does need to be in a public space if you want to continue to welcome new members. I understand the reason, but I was very discouraged when told I couldn't come to the meeting for March. I am not interested in attending other social events in order to prove I'm not psychotic. I want a book group. And if I'm not welcome to attend, well then I won't bother buying next month's book. I don't see why another place along the Thames, like the National Theatre, can't serve as a meeting space. Pubs are noisy and make intelligent discussion difficult. But maybe they do have a better atmosphere...



I think that's a bit harsh tbh - I know you were pmed very politely and that we have discussed how we can integrate new people. It's not that you're not welcome, it's just that people are understandably wary about inviting total strangers into their home. Would you?

For many members of the bookgroup, that was the first off-board event they went to - but they'd posted a lot before then which you haven't. 

The National Theatre is a possibility for future meetings


----------



## Pieface (Apr 26, 2006)

but at the same time I can understand why it's irksome to be asked to come to a different event for vetting.....


----------



## trashpony (Apr 26, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> but at the same time I can understand why it's irksome to be asked to come to a different event for vetting.....



So can I. But surely they could just become garrulous on the board instead?


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 26, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> So can I. But surely they could just become garrulous on the board instead?




No, the mods are fed up with changing usernames. Wouldn't it get a bit confusing too?


----------



## trashpony (Apr 26, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> No, the mods are fed up with changing usernames. Wouldn't it get a bit confusing too?



*falls off chair with laughter*


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 26, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> *falls off chair with laughter*




you just didn't get it because you're a gimp


----------



## trashpony (Apr 26, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> you just didn't get it because you're a gimp



you're not even in the bookgroup - bugger off


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 26, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> you're not even in the bookgroup - bugger off




nor is poor persecuted jeebie.

(((jeebie)))


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 26, 2006)

I propose an online questionnaire


----------



## han (Apr 26, 2006)

Yep we used to have it at the Trinity - that was lovely. We should try that again praps, they've got a nice garden in the back.

I definintely think that keeping it in a public space is best for welcoming new members. The RFH was good because you could bring your own booze!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 26, 2006)

Trinity's cool for me cos it's about 20 yards from my gaff


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 26, 2006)

my god. he's from Leeds and he said 'gaff'
mwahahahaah

<collapses>


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 26, 2006)

I said 'nice one' the other day


----------



## trashpony (Apr 26, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I said 'nice one' the other day



I said 'no worries' today. I will probably have to shoot myself now


----------



## Pieface (Apr 26, 2006)

I say no worries all the bloody time.  I have absolutely no idea why - I don't watch soaps, I don't have any Aussie mates - it's come from somewhere and won't go away.


----------



## han (Apr 26, 2006)

I said 'ya get me, blud?' this morning. hahahaaaaahaha


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 26, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I say no worries all the bloody time.  I have absolutely no idea why - I don't watch soaps, I don't have any Aussie mates - it's come from somewhere and won't go away.



i think i say it quite a lot, so maybe it's me..


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 26, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> I said 'no worries' today. I will probably have to shoot myself now


I say that in emails everyday, usually in response to a fretful and apologetic client who has fucked up a request and I've had to make some kind of sense out of it.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 26, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i think i say it quite a lot, so maybe it's me..



you're sooooo uncool


----------



## han (Apr 26, 2006)

'No worries' is so Scott from Neighbours!


----------



## Hollis (Apr 26, 2006)

I dunno.. how welcoming do we want to be?     Do we want to be welcoming at all?? Who really cares..


----------



## Pieface (Apr 26, 2006)

Good series of questions there, Hollis.  Let me get back to you on them.


----------



## lemontop (Apr 27, 2006)

*Adds her two penneth*

I've been following your discussion with interest as quite like the idea of joining a bookgroup. I've been posting here for a short while-mainly reading other people's threads but have recently casually started slipping my two penneth in here and there! I haven't been to any of the events but am considering testing the water with the Crystal Palace Picnic to see how scary people are! My other half Tommers posts here quite regularly so he can probably vouch that i'm not a serial killer.
I can totally understand people not wanting strangers in their house and likewise would feel a bit weird sitting in a strangers house. I'd feel much more comfortable going along to a meeting in a quietish pub like the Trinity so let me know what you decide and if I'm welcome. I'll polish my shoes and everything!


----------



## jeebie (Apr 27, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> For many members of the bookgroup, that was the first off-board event they went to - but they'd posted a lot before then which you haven't.



So as a sort of guideline, just how many posts are required before you're deemed no longer a stranger? I thought that if I posted my thoughts about the Dostoevsky book and proved that I'd actually read it, that might be good enough.


----------



## eme (Apr 27, 2006)

hello jeebie [waves] 

tbh I don't think there will ever be a '100 posts and your in' type of thing! neither is it about being 'good enough'! 

It's the same old story of finding a public space that has enough room, enough beer, enough quietness, enough near a tube-ishness etc etc that we're all happy to meet in and that it's an easy situation to meet new people... 
Do you have any ideas?

we've been lucky enough to have it around friends houses the last couple of times but of course this brings up the 'I don't want to give out my address to strangers' thing which is totally fair enough... I wouldn't - would you?


----------



## eme (Apr 27, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> I'd feel much more comfortable going along to a meeting in a quietish pub like the Trinity so let me know what you decide and if I'm welcome. I'll polish my shoes and everything!



hello lemontop [waves] - 

It's true what with it getting warmer and everything we could try the trinity and their garden.... the only thing is I remember they shut around 9 as the neighbours complained about the noise!


----------



## eme (Apr 27, 2006)

we might need to change the title of the thread then....   




			
				Hollis said:
			
		

> I dunno.. how welcoming do we want to be?     Do we want to be welcoming at all?? Who really cares..


----------



## trashpony (Apr 27, 2006)

eme said:
			
		

> hello lemontop [waves] -
> 
> It's true what with it getting warmer and everything we could try the trinity and their garden.... the only thing is I remember they shut around 9 as the neighbours complained about the noise!



No!   

What about *cough* the garden at the Albert? Or will we get gatecrashed? Or what about that place you suggested at Ms T's, eme - the one in central London?


----------



## Major Tom (Apr 27, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> No!
> 
> What about *cough* the garden at the Albert? Or will we get gatecrashed? Or what about that place you suggested at Ms T's, eme - the one in central London?



what if it rains?

Isn;t there a meeting area/ bar at somewhere like The Barbican Centre?


----------



## trashpony (Apr 27, 2006)

Major Tom said:
			
		

> what if it rains?



Hmm - good point. I'm going to do some research ...


----------



## trashpony (Apr 27, 2006)

Okay - I've had a look at the NFT and the RFH's websites. There doesn't seem to be anything suggesting that the RFH foyer is shut at the moment. Can anyone shed any more light? (before my time).

If we're not sure, I can go and have a looksee and see what the scooby is and that 

For the newbies, the next meeting is on Thursday 18th May - we always meet on the 3rd Thursday of each month.


----------



## Hollis (Apr 27, 2006)

IMHO,  what will be will be, if lemontop ends up spraying the rest of the bookgroup with 0.6" callibre bullets then so be it.  What will be will be..

The fate is in the hands of the gods.


Can't make next month.. take care...  .. . god bless.


----------



## Hollis (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## han (Apr 28, 2006)

Major Tom said:
			
		

> what if it rains?
> 
> Isn;t there a meeting area/ bar at somewhere like The Barbican Centre?



That's a good idea! Yes, it does. 

I'm sure we can smuggle booze in there too


----------



## han (Apr 28, 2006)

Trashpony - yes, RFH a good bet too if it's reopened. Don't know if it is yet...


----------



## Hollis (Apr 28, 2006)

My considered thoughts:

Exisiting bookgroup people like meeting in houses

There no recruitment crisis in the bookgroup

Although the bookgroup welcomes new members, its not out there advertising.

If anyone wants to join then they can stick around the boards abit.. I don't see anyone having a problem with anyone who's been posting on this thread coming along now.

So keep things as they are

Also - there's loads of other bookgroups which meet in public places, if the way we do things aint to peoples' liking..

Thats all.


----------



## Hollis (Apr 28, 2006)

I do like abit of navel gazing.. can we keep this going?


----------



## trashpony (Apr 28, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> I do like abit of navel gazing.. can we keep this going?



Are you offering to host bookgroup this month then Hollis?   

I know you can't come but you know most of us - leave the key out yeah?


----------



## Hollis (Apr 28, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Are you offering to host bookgroup this month then Hollis?
> I know you can't come but you know most of us - leave the key out yeah?



Hahaha..      Yeah the Urban75 bookgroup.. welcomes new members.. couldn't give a fuck about existing ones..    

Watch this space.. I have plans for June.


----------



## han (Apr 28, 2006)

We could always have it in the park...   

Let's erect a yurt!


----------



## Pieface (Apr 28, 2006)

I ain't going to the bloody Barbican.


----------



## han (Apr 28, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I ain't going to the bloody Barbican.



Actually, one thing that I did notice when there last week is that it's designed only for people inside cars. If you're on foot, forget it.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 28, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> We could always have it in the park...
> 
> Let's erect a yurt!



Do you have one? Or are you going to learn to make one at your willow-weaving weekend in Wales?

That was a bit more alliterative than I intended


----------



## Pieface (Apr 28, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> Actually, one thing that I did notice when there last week is that it's designed only for people inside cars. If you're on foot, forget it.




and it has meta-floors


----------



## Hollis (Apr 28, 2006)

I have new Barbican membership card!!

We have bookgroup there - 10% discount on all teas and coffee!


----------



## han (Apr 28, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Do you have one? Or are you going to learn to make one at your willow-weaving weekend in Wales?
> 
> That was a bit more alliterative than I intended



 

I don't have one  

But perhaps we could build a big book-house out of big biodegradable book-briquettes


----------



## Pieface (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## trashpony (Apr 28, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> I have new Barbican membership card!!
> 
> We have bookgroup there - 10% discount on all teas and coffee!



Have you lost your prepositions again Hollis? 

((( Hollis)))


----------



## han (Apr 28, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

>


----------



## Pieface (Apr 28, 2006)

((  ))


----------



## Sunray (Apr 28, 2006)

See the Barbican is great for me because I can walk there, so Mrs Dubversion what's your major objection to there apart from an extra couple of stops on the tube?  Its well confusing place but it does have loads of space, seating, is generally very quiet and somehow has a more intimate feel than the cavernous RFH.

Hollis, your being a grumpy old git.


----------



## Major Tom (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm up for it - nice and easy to get to from work - although i haven't checked to see what bike parking is like.


----------



## Pieface (Apr 28, 2006)

Sunray said:
			
		

> See the Barbican is great for me because I can walk there, so Mrs Dubversion what's your major objection to there apart from an extra couple of stops on the tube?  Its well confusing place but it does have loads of space, seating, is generally very quiet and somehow has a more intimate feel than the cavernous RFH.
> 
> Hollis, your being a grumpy old git.



I work in Chiswick.  It's cunt to get to and from - would take an hour from here.


----------



## Hollis (Apr 28, 2006)

Sunray said:
			
		

> See the Barbican is great for me because I can walk there, so Mrs Dubversion what's your major objection to there apart from an extra couple of stops on the tube?  Its well confusing place but it does have loads of space, seating, is generally very quiet and somehow has a more intimate feel than the cavernous RFH.
> 
> Hollis, your being a grumpy old git.



No more "Can I buy you a beer?" from me..   

 I know what we need is a public space, somewhere where all the Brixton folk are not too inconvienced and have to walk less than 5 minutes to get to, ohh!! -  how about the Prince Albert Public House - everybody happy.


----------



## Pieface (Apr 28, 2006)

South Bank is ok isn't it though - are there not any other spaces there?

Let's just go back to the RFH.  We always do in the end - I'm sure we had this little drama a year ago.....


----------



## eme (Apr 28, 2006)

I reckon we should check and see if the RFH is back open (they list 'foyer' events on the website so maybe it really is) and reconvene there... peoples houses are more intimate / cosy but if we want to go back being proper public and all, RFH is smack bang central and on the river - so if it's nice out we can sit outside and watch the boats go by...


(RFH does get called souless, but the barbican is a souless place sourounded by big roads, stupid coloured lines and no river!.... )


----------



## eme (Apr 28, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Let's just go back to the RFH.  We always do in the end - I'm sure we had this little drama a year ago.....



it's seasonal!


----------



## Hollis (Apr 28, 2006)

eme said:
			
		

> I reckon we should check and see if the RFH is back open (




Is that okay for the Brixton folk?  I'd hate them to turn up all hot and sweaty after an exhaustive tube/rail/bus journey  etc. etc.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 28, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Is that okay for the Brixton folk?  I'd hate them to turn up all hot and sweaty after an exhaustive tube/rail/bus journey  etc. etc.


If I could reach you from here I'd give you a quick clip round the head, and I don't even live in Brixton!


----------



## Pieface (Apr 28, 2006)

Sod off Hollis    - if you're happy spending most of your evening on the tube that's your shout.

RFH is at least in the middle for most folk.


----------



## Hollis (Apr 28, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Sod off Hollis    - if you're happy spending most of your evening on the tube that's your shout.
> 
> RFH is at least in the middle for most folk.




"Most of the evening" - what aload of bollocks.. the usual inanane hysteria from the lazy self-indulgent people..


----------



## Major Tom (Apr 28, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Sod off Hollis    - if you're happy spending most of your evening on the tube that's your shout.
> 
> RFH is at least in the middle for most folk.



Unless you live in Kent like me


----------



## Pieface (Apr 28, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> "Most of the evening" - what aload of bollocks.. the usual inanane hysteria from the lazy self-indulgent people..



I'm talking about your journey from Wood Green - not mine.

2 hrs travelling to sit around and talk about a book is a bit much imo.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 28, 2006)

I will go and check out the status of the RFH foyer on Tuesday. 

Feel free to bicker before then though


----------



## onemonkey (Apr 28, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> I will go and check out the status of the RFH foyer on Tuesday.
> 
> Feel free to bicker before then though


and continue bickering right up to the actual meeting... 


never read JKJ, i am a bit trepidatious but that's what bookgroup is for


----------



## Hollis (Apr 28, 2006)

From the Barbican to Brixton does not take 1 hours

   

End of.


----------



## eme (Apr 28, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> From the Barbican to Brixton does not take 1 hours



no, but the barbican (venue, not the stuff it puts on) sucks....  

End of.


----------



## eme (Apr 28, 2006)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> and continue bickering right up to the actual meeting...



and then see if anyone still actually _wants_ to come meet us.. hehe


----------



## Hollis (Apr 28, 2006)

eme said:
			
		

> no, but the barbican (venue, not the stuff it puts on) sucks....
> 
> End of.



The point still stands.   

It DOES NOT take 1 hour to get to Brixton..   

And I happen to think the Barbican is a delightful example of late 70s/early 80s reinforced concrete.. (btw).


----------



## Hollis (Apr 28, 2006)

eme said:
			
		

> and then see if anyone still actually _wants_ to come meet us.. hehe




Why do we care?? I still don't know.


----------



## Pieface (Apr 28, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> From the Barbican to Brixton does not take 1 hours
> 
> 
> 
> End of.



I know you bell-end.

It's during the week after _work _ and takes an hour+ to get from here to the Barbican.  And it takes the best part of one to get back.

Barbican is a rubbish idea.

End of etc etc


----------



## trashpony (Apr 28, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I know you bell-end.



I read that as _I know you, bell-end_. Thought you were being rude to a newbie


----------



## Hollis (Apr 28, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I know you bell-end.
> 
> It's during the week after _work _ and takes an hour+ to get from here to the Barbican.  And it takes the best part of one to get back.
> 
> ...



Well move closer to the barbican.. your shout.


----------



## onemonkey (Apr 28, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I know you bell-end.
> 
> It's during the week after _work _ and takes an hour+ to get from here to the Barbican.  And it takes the best part of one to get back.
> 
> ...


don't you think pieeye is turning into dub ?


----------



## trashpony (Apr 28, 2006)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> don't you think pieeye is turning into dub ?


----------



## Hollis (Apr 28, 2006)

*interestin'*




			
				PieEye said:
			
		

> It's cunt to get to and from.


----------



## Hollis (Apr 28, 2006)

take it easy everyone.. next but one bookgroup.. WOOD GREEN


----------



## Sunray (Apr 28, 2006)

Well the Barbican is out then.  The RFH is ok, didn't realise it'd shut.  Its just a bit cold and cavernous. Still, its a good starting point.

Here are some of the meeting places of other book groups around London...
http://bookclub.meetup.com/35/boards/view/viewthread?thread=1823966
http://www.viewlondon.co.uk/review_2277.html (Brixton BG)

It did cross my mind that the Tate have private members rooms that you can use if your a member but it appears you can only sign in about 3 people at a time.  Shame.  They are quite nice.

Did you know that the Royal Festival Hall is covered by Limestone  from Derbyshire thats 150 million years old and there is a fossilised sea horse in the stairs on level one.


----------



## trashpony (May 2, 2006)

Okay, I've been in touch with the RFH and the foyer is still shut - until June next year apparently. But the woman I spoke to said we could use the Queen Elizabeth Hall foyer instead.

Anyone know what this is like? I've realised that I've got bloody loads to do before I go on hols at the weekend so don't think I'm going to make it down there to check it out this week. 

Further to discussions with other members, we could meet there this month and if new people want to turn up then they'd be very welcome. Once they know that we're not psychopaths and vice versa, we can revert to the house meetings. 

If we meet in a public place every month or so (or as and when new people post on the thread), then hopefully that will keep us all happy. 

*waits for torrent of abuse*


----------



## eme (May 2, 2006)

sounds like a good idea 




			
				trashpony said:
			
		

> Further to discussions with other members, we could meet there this month and if new people want to turn up then they'd be very welcome. Once they know that we're not psychopaths and vice versa, we can revert to the house meetings.
> 
> If we meet in a public place every month or so (or as and when new people post on the thread), then hopefully that will keep us all happy.
> 
> *waits for torrent of abuse*


----------



## lemontop (May 2, 2006)

*The plot thickens*

Erm....Has a date been set for your next meeting? Read through the thread but couldn't find one. Might be me being tired and stupid. I'm just thinking by the time you all decide on where you're going etc and whether us mere plebs can come along it's not really going to give me much time to read the thing to talk about it this month!


----------



## trashpony (May 2, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> Erm....Has a date been set for your next meeting? Read through the thread but couldn't find one. Might be me being tired and stupid. I'm just thinking by the time you all decide on where you're going etc and whether us mere plebs can come along it's not really going to give me much time to read the thing to talk about it this month!





Crap at this, aren't we?  The date is Thursday 18th. We always meet on the 3rd Thursday of the month and details are in the Events Diary up there ^^^^


----------



## Major Tom (May 3, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Okay, I've been in touch with the RFH and the foyer is still shut - until June next year apparently. But the woman I spoke to said we could use the Queen Elizabeth Hall foyer instead.
> 
> Anyone know what this is like? I've realised that I've got bloody loads to do before I go on hols at the weekend so don't think I'm going to make it down there to check it out this week.



I can't really remember - though I've been in there enough over the last year or so. 

I'll try to drop in there later this week and have a look - if no-one else can do it first.


----------



## han (May 4, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Okay, I've been in touch with the RFH and the foyer is still shut - until June next year apparently. But the woman I spoke to said we could use the Queen Elizabeth Hall foyer instead.



Yes let's try the QE Hall foyer.

Have they got a bar? Then we can smuggle booze in and pretend we've bought it from there..

lol @ PieEye turing into Dub...


----------



## jeebie (May 5, 2006)

I do believe they have a bar. I work just down the street so I should be able to pop in there after work next week sometime. This is a fantastic idea! I'm going to buy the book now, so I hope the plan doesn't change.


----------



## Pieface (May 5, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> lol @ PieEye turing into Dub...



 


It's Hollis that does it to me. He's such a berk.

I haven't got my book yet


----------



## Hollis (May 5, 2006)

"Berk"!!!


----------



## trashpony (May 5, 2006)

jeebie said:
			
		

> I do believe they have a bar. I work just down the street so I should be able to pop in there after work next week sometime. This is a fantastic idea! I'm going to buy the book now, so I hope the plan doesn't change.



It won't - I managed to get Hollis to agree to it when he was slightly the worse for wear so there's no backing out now


----------



## Pieface (May 5, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> "Berk"!!!




It's a worthy insult and one that I am using more and more again   I like resurrecting the oldies but goodies.

Has anyone read this book yet?


----------



## Hollis (May 5, 2006)

No i haven't, you _dork_!!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 5, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Has anyone read this book yet?


On page 35, they're not on the boat yet... struggling a little.


----------



## onemonkey (May 5, 2006)

will get the book soon..

i believe my college library has it and they are opening 24 hours a day for the next 6 weeks for exam season.. 

i don't need to but am very tempted to nip in and withdraw the book at 4am just to give the nightshift something to do


----------



## Orang Utan (May 8, 2006)

I'm reading this now - I keep reading Harris as Hollis...


----------



## Pieface (May 9, 2006)

What a splendid little book.


----------



## Major Tom (May 9, 2006)

Major Tom said:
			
		

> I can't really remember - though I've been in there enough over the last year or so.
> 
> I'll try to drop in there later this week and have a look - if no-one else can do it first.



I didn;t get there after all - I was ill instead


----------



## Orang Utan (May 9, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> What a splendid little book.


I'm not sure about it - everytime I pick it up and start reading it, I think to myself 'why are you wasting time with this frippery?' but then it makes me laugh out loud.
Can't say I'm enthralled by it - will limit myself to bog reading but still should have it finished by next month.


----------



## Pieface (May 9, 2006)

Next _week _Orang Utan.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 9, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Next _week _Orang Utan.


That time already? Eeek!


----------



## Dubversion (May 9, 2006)

it's tough trying to sleep with Pie Face giggling to herself


----------



## Orang Utan (May 9, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> it's tough trying to sleep with Pie Face giggling to herself


Wear pyjamas then


----------



## zora (May 9, 2006)

Glad someone's enjoying it - I had second thoughts about having suggested it; that it might be too 'frippery' but then I did suggest it to have a bit of 'lighthearted fun' - as our esteemed Citydreams would put it.

Will start tomorrow. 


Oh, and I suddenly remembered today that in July our anniversary curry at the India Club is coming up. Taking bookings in now!  (I get a bit carried away with curry excitement every year..)


----------



## zora (May 11, 2006)

'The advantages of cheese as a travelling companion'. 

Hollis, you can't miss this month.


----------



## jeebie (May 11, 2006)

I stopped in a couple of days ago. There's a bar, a snack/coffee stand, outdoor seating, and lots of tables and chairs inside. I don't know if there's an event going on next Thursday in the foyer, but if there is it could get rather loud as the tables surround a stage. I don't know about taking in your own alcohol... probably could as long you're sly about it.


----------



## onemonkey (May 13, 2006)

*Experiments in Theatre.. Onemonkey in theatre*

Didn't want to spam the whole of urban with this but thought you literary types might be interested in this.. 



> The Soho Experiment
> The Soho Theatre hosts an event on Monday 15 May, bringing scientists and theatre artists together to talk about experiment as part of our working process, aiming to broaden our own understanding of how we make our work, look at common ground and differences, cross-fertilise ideas and practically investigate the nature of experiment in theatre.
> 
> The event takes as a working hypothesis ‘the theatrical event is an experiment’ and its corollary, ‘the experiment is a theatrical event’, and takes the evidence for and against this. A working group of scientists and theatre artists, especially writers, will workshop for two days prior to the performance, dramatising experiments and testing artistic ideas. *The public event on Monday 15 May at 8pm* will present findings as a piece of theatre to engage the audience, with the ‘conclusion’ being an open discussion.



I am one of those scientists. We did our first day's cross-fertilizing today and although we aren't yet sure what we are doing or what we will perform, I reckon it's gonna be good. So feel free to join us. (Actually, it's not free but is cheap and if you pm me I'll get you a concession.)

I can't promise a giant Elephant but I _can_ promise a superstitious pigeon


----------



## foamy (May 15, 2006)

has a place been decided for the meeting this week?

I havent started the book yet, will have a goosey at it on wednesday and thursday (i should have bought a better copy cos i cant read the splodgey writing in mine  )


----------



## Biddlybee (May 15, 2006)

Go back one page 

QE Hall foyer


----------



## foamy (May 15, 2006)

You expect me to read all that AND the book?!


----------



## onemonkey (May 16, 2006)

so you've read the book???

can i copy from you in the test?


----------



## han (May 16, 2006)

This book is ace!

The characters remind me of several people I know....

Off urban actually!


----------



## zora (May 16, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> This book is ace!
> 
> The characters remind me of several people I know....
> 
> Off urban actually!



Me too...a certain Soldier Sveijk - only without the politics and luckily 900 pages shorter...


----------



## Biddlybee (May 17, 2006)

Are we meeting at 7pm?


----------



## Hollis (May 17, 2006)

7 pm *THURSDAY*


----------



## Major Tom (May 17, 2006)

7 pm 

what day?


----------



## Major Tom (May 17, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> The characters remind me of several people I know....



One of them reminds me of me


----------



## Pieface (May 17, 2006)

Is one of them a mentalist, deaf cyclist with no inbuilt sense of self preservation?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 17, 2006)

*thank you* Hollis  

I might go for a bite to eat before in this lovely place over the river, if anyone fancies it?


----------



## Major Tom (May 17, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Is one of them a mentalist, deaf cyclist with no inbuilt sense of self preservation?


what's a mentalist


----------



## Pieface (May 17, 2006)

<snigger>


----------



## onemonkey (May 17, 2006)

i've just bought the book.. is it a quick read?


----------



## Pieface (May 17, 2006)

and then some.


----------



## Hollis (May 17, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> *thank you* Hollis
> 
> I might go for a bite to eat before in this lovely place over the river, if anyone fancies it?



Can make neither that nor the bookgroup.. gotta go down to me farm.


----------



## eme (May 17, 2006)

I will be there (but not for the food bit...)


----------



## foamy (May 17, 2006)

biddly, i'd be up for some food first


----------



## onemonkey (May 17, 2006)

jeebie said:
			
		

> I don't know about taking in your own alcohol... probably could as long you're sly about it.


oh, we're sly alright


----------



## citydreams (May 17, 2006)

true, I remember hiding some in a cocktail shaker


----------



## Biddlybee (May 18, 2006)

foamy said:
			
		

> biddly, i'd be up for some food first


6pm, covent garden tube good for you?


----------



## Pieface (May 18, 2006)

so has everyone read it then?  Are we going to have a big fat discussion?


----------



## Major Tom (May 18, 2006)

Major Tom said:
			
		

> what's a mentalist





> In parapsychology, a Mentalist, as opposed to a psychic, is defined as someone who is believed not only to be able to read information mentally, but also to alter that information


----------



## Major Tom (May 18, 2006)

Major Tom said:
			
		

> what's a mentalist





> "Mentalist" is used as a derogatory term for someone who is "mental" or mad.
> 
> It was first featured in an episode of Steve Coogan's, I'm Alan Partridge. An extra layer of irony was added to the term when it was used repeatedly in the UK BBC hit The Office, parodying the tendency in office environments for workers to parrot popular comedy sketches and catchphrases.
> 
> This definition of the word "Mentalist" is now recognised in the Oxford English Dictionary.


----------



## Pieface (May 18, 2006)

<snigger>


----------



## Biddlybee (May 18, 2006)

PieEye, you meanie  look





<giggle>


----------



## Major Tom (May 18, 2006)

fucking funny i'm sure


----------



## Pieface (May 18, 2006)

Cold beef and mustard anyone?


----------



## Pieface (May 18, 2006)

So.

Where is this QE foyer then?


----------



## han (May 18, 2006)

Here 
http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?client=print&X=531000&Y=180000&gride=530795&gridn=180219&scale=10000&coordsys=gb&addr1=&addr2=&addr3=&pc=SE18XX&place=&width=600&height=500&db=pc&keepicon=true

But then you probably already knew that bit!!


----------



## Pieface (May 18, 2006)

so it's next door basically - cheers!


----------



## onemonkey (May 19, 2006)

3 men in a boat (to say nothing of the dog) was discussed by 6 young ladies in a concert hall (to say nothing of the monkey).  the book met with general approval and despite (and/or thanks to) PieEye's literature student bullying we came to the conclusion that it was satirical _and_ whimsical..

A monkey advanced the hypothesis that 3 women in a boat would be nothing like this but Eme's tales of her greyhound odyssey soon corrected that misconception..

wine was drunk and the luck of the draw selected Jack London's Martin Eden 
as June's book of the month.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 19, 2006)

Sorry I couldn't make it - I was babysitting.
It was not satirical.
It was just a whimsical diversion of no consequence - goodness knows how its stature as a comic work had endured. Can you imagine a 23rd Century book group reading a late Ben Elton novel?
Twas the literary equivalent of a Cupasoup.


----------



## eme (May 19, 2006)

no no no.... just cos there was no angst!... it was v good and amusing and just as relevant now as it was then as a: a comment on hypocrisy b: the obsession with nostalgia... it's funny what you say about the 23rd C book group as that was one of his points about people in 2288 (or whenever it was) treating seaside trinkets / china dogs as 'art'... but now I feel sick and have to lie down.... (it was another fine bg by the way.... but... after all that... where were these *new* people, eh? back to people's houses next month I reckon....   )






			
				Orang Utan said:
			
		

> It was just a whimsical diversion of no consequence - goodness knows how it's stature as a comic work had endured. Can you imagine a 23rd Century book group reading a late Ben Elton novel?
> Twas the literary equivalent of a Cupasoup.


----------



## Hollis (May 19, 2006)

Yes.. tell us about the new people..


----------



## eme (May 19, 2006)

Unless one of them was that bearded fellow talking to himself at the next table, there were none... all that self analysis and tearing ourselves apart... and for what?!   Ah well I guess it is a kind of annual ritual now...

How was the farm?




			
				Hollis said:
			
		

> Yes.. tell us about the new people..


----------



## Pieface (May 19, 2006)

there was no bullying! 

I came to the conclusion he was berating nostalgiacists (word?) and he did it very far into the future as Eme pointed out - all the way to 2288 with our fetish for antique dogs.

Makes me want to, yknow, _get back to the land _or something


----------



## trashpony (May 19, 2006)

No new people? 

Now what am I going to talk to Hollis about?


----------



## Pieface (May 19, 2006)

Yeah - jeebie!  We're gonna *flame *you!


----------



## Hollis (May 19, 2006)

The idea that it was both satirical and whimsical seems _very_ weak to me.


----------



## foamy (May 19, 2006)

lovely to meet all the new bookies 

i loved the book (still loving it as i havent finished it!  ) very good discussion about it which did not involve pie eye stealing our pocket money or twisting our arms at all 

feeling a bit worse for wear today though after all the red wine


----------



## Hollis (May 19, 2006)

eme said:
			
		

> Unless one of them was that bearded fellow talking to himself at the next table, there were none... all that self analysis and tearing ourselves apart... and for what?!   Ah well I guess it is a kind of annual ritual now...
> 
> How was the farm?




Bad news from the farm.. all the Finsbury Park bumblebees have died.  

There is a massive shortage of bees in the country.. its gonna fuck up the entire ecosystem.  If you want to do something useful train as a beekeeper.


----------



## citydreams (May 19, 2006)

how much does it cost to hire out a hive? my friend has 5.


----------



## eme (May 19, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Makes me want to, yknow, _get back to the land _or something



Maybe we could get back to the land *and* take up beekeeping? that's bound to be straighforward no?


----------



## Hollis (May 19, 2006)

I'm afraid I'm not sure.  But play your cards right, and you might be able to get free training as a beekeeper.

We also had a talk from an Art Therapist.


----------



## Hollis (May 19, 2006)

eme said:
			
		

> Maybe we could get back to the land *and* take up beekeeping? that's bound to be straighforward no?




When you go on your 'PYO' weekend can you get us some blueberries?


----------



## eme (May 19, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> When you go on your 'PYO' weekend can you get us some blueberries?



If there are any yes* - think it was gooseberries that were ripe at that time tho'...

*if you can get me some beekeeping training...


----------



## Hollis (May 19, 2006)

Yuk - gooseberries..


----------



## Pieface (May 19, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> The idea that it was both satirical and whimsical seems _very_ weak to me.





What did you think about it hollis?  

When I read it it seemed like fluff as Orang Utan said up there but after chatting last night there was quite a bit of satire noticed around the whole pastoral nostalgia thing which started around the Renaissance and _still _exists to this day.   A desire to get back to a simpler time, when of course everyone that really existed in that simpler time probably wanted teasmades and footspas instead of mud huts and fishing with worms.

He's quite harsh about that I think.


----------



## Pieface (May 19, 2006)

eme said:
			
		

> If there are any yes* - think it was gooseberries that were ripe at that time tho'...
> 
> *if you can get me some beekeeping training...



I'll pick anything they want for some beekeeping time - really


----------



## Hollis (May 19, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> What did you think about it hollis?
> 
> When I read it it seemed like fluff as Orang Utan said up there but after chatting last night there was quite a bit of satire noticed around the whole pastoral nostalgia thing which started around the Renaissance and _still _exists to this day.   A desire to get back to a simpler time, when of course everyone that really existed in that simpler time probably wanted teasmades and footspas instead of mud huts and fishing with worms.
> 
> He's quite harsh about that I think.




I aint read any of it.    Satricial & whimsical struck me as abit of a cop out.  However having given it an additional 5 minutes thought I suppose it is possible - Gilbert & Sullivan's light operas being a prime example of this.. even causing tention among the composers.


----------



## Pieface (May 19, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> I aint read any of it.    Satricial & whimsical struck me as abit of a cop out.  However having given it an additional 5 minutes thought I suppose it is possible - Gilbert & Sullivan's light operas being a prime example of this.. even causing tention among the composers.




ooh - tell more.


----------



## lemontop (May 19, 2006)

Sorry I didn't make it last night  . Flame away. Work and sheer knackeredness took over. By the time I left I also had no idea how to get there or how I would recognise anyone. Crap excuses I know. Enjoyed the book though and was very impressed that it cost a mere £1.99. Kept chuckling to myself on my crowded communter train.


----------



## Pieface (May 19, 2006)




----------



## Hollis (May 19, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> ooh - tell more.



I believe its all there in 'Topsy Turvy'.. Sullivan thought Gilbert's lyrics were all too whimsical.. However HMS Pinafore is said to be D ) a brilliant satire on the British Navee.. 

.. indeed the connection with 3 men in a boat.. "Sir Joseph Porter's opening number 'When I was a Lad' was immortalised in Jerome K Jerome's Three Men in a Boat, when the author describes Harris' attempts to sing a comic song."


----------



## han (May 19, 2006)

foamy said:
			
		

> feeling a bit worse for wear today though after all the red wine



me too 

I loved the book! Nice to read something that is just light-hearted for a change. 

But it did have a few elements of social commentary as people have said - city folk idealising country life, industrialised people having a fantasy of the past being some kind of simple rural idyll, and collecting china dogs like they're works of art 

I haven't finished it yet, but am lovin it lovin it lovin it.


----------



## onemonkey (May 19, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> It was not satirical.
> It was just a whimsical diversion of no consequence - goodness knows how its stature as a comic work had endured. Can you imagine a 23rd Century book group reading a late Ben Elton novel?
> Twas the literary equivalent of a Cupasoup.


bollecks... it's just this sort of attitude that sneers at wodehouse and pratchett.. just because they are writing comic novels they can't be any good.. and certainly aren't literature 

it remains a classic because actually writing something like this a lot more difficult than it looks, there are very few books that can sustain this tone and craft the language to be inventive and sustain the whimsy without it becoming forced or repetitive..  

Sure it is not amazing, Dickens, Twain and others all do better. but this is nothing like a recent ben Elton.. tired and cynical gags at ever wider intervals in books with a satirical message so crass and simplistic it would make a sixth form sociology class blush.. Ben Elton should be killed in the face for everything he has written in the last 10 years.. and orangutan should  made to read it all for suggesting that JKJ is anything like that.


----------



## trashpony (May 19, 2006)

I'm really enjoying it - I can't remember the last time a book made me snigger on the tube 

They remind me of quite a few people I know


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2006)

I liked the book  
My head hurts today though


----------



## Orang Utan (May 19, 2006)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> there are very few books that can sustain this tone and craft the language to be inventive and sustain the whimsy without it becoming forced or repetitive..


This book ain't one of them though


----------



## Orang Utan (May 19, 2006)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> bollecks... it's just this sort of attitude that sneers at wodehouse and pratchett.. just because they are writing comic novels they can't be any good.. and certainly aren't literature


I was sneering at it cos I thought it was poo.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 19, 2006)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> Sure it is not amazing, Dickens, Twain and others all do better. but this is nothing like a recent ben Elton.. tired and cynical gags at ever wider intervals in books with a satirical message so crass and simplistic it would make a sixth form sociology class blush.. Ben Elton should be killed in the face for everything he has written in the last 10 years.. and orangutan should  made to read it all for suggesting that JKJ is anything like that.


granted, that was a bad example.
It reminded me of one of those stories Ronnie Corbett tells when he is stting in that big chair


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2006)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> Martin Eden


Is that the whole book?  but  if it is.


----------



## Pieface (May 19, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> granted, that was a bad example.
> It reminded me of one of those stories Ronnie Corbett tells when he is stting in that big chair



But he was _using _those situations and those characters to make points about hypocrisy and the pettiness of human nature and that whole regressive nostalgia cult we still suffer from.   It isn't as shallow as you're making it out to be at all.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 19, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> But he was _using _those situations and those characters to make points about hypocrisy and the pettiness of human nature and that whole regressive nostalgia cult we still suffer from.   It isn't as shallow as you're making it out to be at all.


Hmm I dunno - there's a probably a Punch column's worth of satire in there, but it's drowning in whimsy


----------



## Pieface (May 19, 2006)

And it _is _funny.


(finished your Lethem btw - what an odd book.  It all got rather vaginal by the end )


----------



## onemonkey (May 19, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I was sneering at it cos I thought it was poo.


you might not have laughed (i haven't much yet) but don't you think it was well crafted?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 19, 2006)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> you might not have laughed (i haven't much yet) but don't you think it was well crafted?


Not really - it was a bit all over the place.


----------



## onemonkey (May 19, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Not really - it was a bit all over the place.


taken as a whole.. perhaps..i was more taken with particular sentences and paragraphs.. the sequence with two girls towing a barge was fantastic, as were several observations regarding the dog.

mind you, those long pastoral bits were a bit much


----------



## onemonkey (May 19, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Is that the whole book?  but  if it is.


i believe so.. though it's hard to read the thing on the screen.. so hopefully it isn't too difficult to obtain from bookshops


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2006)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> i believe so.. though it's hard to read the thing on the screen.. so hopefully it isn't too difficult to obtain from bookshops


It's not very easy at all, and can't use post-its!! I've printed out chapter one to read over lunch (not sure I'd get away with printing them all out at work though)... will check book shops next week


----------



## Orang Utan (May 19, 2006)

I liked the dog, esp Jerome's description of him as dedicated to tripping you up.


----------



## Hollis (May 19, 2006)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> i believe so.. though it's hard to read the thing on the screen.. so hopefully it isn't too difficult to obtain from bookshops



Yes its in all the bookshops.. haven't been able to bring myself to actually buy it yet though.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 19, 2006)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> i believe so.. though it's hard to read the thing on the screen


 
Does anyone actually do that?
I might print it out, but I'm also averse to reading in that manner too.
I probably won't get round to it this month - got about 4 to read this month


----------



## Pieface (May 19, 2006)

Independent's thought of the day today was Jerome:

"The government is like the weather, always in the wrong"



How whimsical.


----------



## Dubversion (May 19, 2006)

JKJ founded the original Idler magazine, for which we salute him.

And who can forget the sequel to Three Men & A Boat, Three Men & A Little Lady.

surely his finest hour?


----------



## Dubversion (May 19, 2006)

> Jerome had not expected to be branded a master of whimsy. “like most men who have the reputation of being funny,” he was to write in his autobiography My Life And Times, “I am a somewhat gloomy personage.” He felt, quite justifiably, that his other talents had been overlooked




more here


----------



## onemonkey (Jun 7, 2006)

how is everyone getting along with the book? easy to read and consequently it isn't nearly as long as it appeared but still not sure what to think about it.

meantimes, i can't make it on the 15th and though this doesn't affect me  i notice that there is also an ing-ur-lund soccer match on that date too.. should we reschedule?

22nd? or is anyone desperate to watch croatia vs australia?


----------



## trashpony (Jun 7, 2006)

I ain't coming on the 15th cos of the footie. Then again, I haven't read the book either 

(although I am enjoying Saturday)


----------



## eme (Jun 7, 2006)

am happy to move to the 22nd as although I have the book, have only read about 10 pages... (exciting end to another book I am reading to reach first!)


----------



## Hollis (Jun 7, 2006)

eme said:
			
		

> am happy to move to the 22nd as although I have the book, have only read about 10 pages... (exciting end to another book I am reading to reach first!)



Maybe we could move it to the 4th Thursday of the month permanently.. thus facilitating my permanent attendence while allowing forward planning into infinifty...

Woohoohoohohohoho.. (etc. )...


----------



## Hollis (Jun 8, 2006)

By the way.. I can't make next Thursday.. could make the 22nd though.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 9, 2006)

22nd is good for me... more time to read the book at my snail's pace 
Only about 70 pages in, but enjoying it


----------



## foamy (Jun 9, 2006)

not sure if i'll get round to reading the book this month, just started another book which is gonna take a long time to read.


----------



## onemonkey (Jun 9, 2006)

that doesn't prevent you from coming to the meet up.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2006)

I can't be arsed with it but I'll come along for the crack


----------



## Hollis (Jun 9, 2006)

So are we sort of agreed on the 22nd?

Don't think I can be arsed to read it either..


----------



## Pieface (Jun 9, 2006)

Me either - I've been reading much better stuff this month.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2006)

Yes - I've been reading Arthur & George - fuck me it's good


----------



## Dubversion (Jun 9, 2006)

have you seen the splinter group forming on the What Book Are You Reading thread? indeed, a certain book group poster here is implicated..


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2006)

Aye - I want a more middlebrow group - a 3 for 2 bookgroup


----------



## Pieface (Jun 9, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> have you seen the splinter group forming on the What Book Are You Reading thread? indeed, a certain book group poster here is implicated..



it ebbs and flows, Dub.


----------



## Dubversion (Jun 9, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> it ebbs and flows, Dub.




like the rivers of babylon?


----------



## Pieface (Jun 9, 2006)

BG hasn't been very Babylon-esque recently.  

I have BG ennui


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2006)

If only everyone just read what I read


----------



## Pieface (Jun 9, 2006)

What have you just read Orang Utan?

I want everyone to read Ripley Bogle.  I really fucking do - that man can fucking _write_!

I'm reading Beyond Black and am failing to see why everyone got excited about it?  Is it because it's a challenging subject again?  We're all really into that at the moment - That autistic book, the Lovely Bones, the Kevin book etc?

I haven't read all those but it just seems to be something that is a bit thematic at the moment in fiction.


----------



## Dubversion (Jun 9, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> BG hasn't been very Babylon-esque recently.
> 
> I have BG ennui




get them all to read Ripley Bogle. Lots to talk about there


----------



## Dubversion (Jun 9, 2006)

spooky timing


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> What have you just read Orang Utan?



Arthur & George


Would like to read the Kevin book


----------



## Pieface (Jun 9, 2006)

Sell me Arthur and George.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 9, 2006)

wtf is ripley bogie?


----------



## Dubversion (Jun 9, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Arthur & George
> 
> 
> Would like to read the Kevin book


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2006)

One by woman with man name


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Sell me Arthur and George.


It's yours for £3.99


----------



## trashpony (Jun 9, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> One by woman with man name



is that in reply to me? have you lost the power of preposition?


----------



## Dubversion (Jun 9, 2006)

> It's hard to get too far into a review of Robert McLiam Wilson's alternately bright and boorish new novel, ''Ripley Bogle,'' without dragging in James Joyce -- which seems, at least partly, to be Wilson's intent. Both are Irish. (Wilson hails from Northern Ireland.) Both are daring and inventive with language. Both eagerly elevate the quotidian. Both unflinchingly examine the carnal and the base. And both have written modern epics with the most unlikely heroes: Leopold Bloom of ''Ulysses'' and Wilson's downtrodden Ripley Bogle.
> 
> The shadow of ''Ulysses'' looms large throughout the novel, since Bogle's wisecracking ramblings around London over the course of a long weekend draw a clear parallel to Bloom's wanderings through Dublin, almost to the point of parody. Nevertheless, a better touchstone for ''Ripley Bogle'' might be ''A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man,'' since Ripley Bogle is certainly as cocksure as Stephen Dedalus.
> 
> An enthusiastic wordmonger -- Bogle favors compound words and coins at least one neologism per page -- Wilson makes a run at ''Finnegans Wake'' as well. But where decades of critical analysis may have left Joyce's prose feeling a little bloodless in the memories of some readers, Wilson's novel does not lack for energy or, thanks to Bogle's hometown, blood.



http://www.nytimes.com/books/98/05/17/reviews/980517.17callant.html


----------



## Dubversion (Jun 9, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> One by woman with man name




Lionel Shriver


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> is that in reply to me? have you lost the power of preposition?


Me heap big lazy today


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Lionel Shriver


I was going to type Lionel Richie


----------



## Pieface (Jun 9, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> wtf is ripley bogie?



book about a young tramp living on London streets - over 3 days he relates his experiences of the past and the present.  Brilliantly written - very anti the fake Irish myth, which went down very badly in America apparently - they couldn't handle the lack of fiddle-de-dee.


----------



## Pieface (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm reading an interview with him at the moment:

_ "I smoke a great deal. It's very enjoyable. It's much less carcinogenic than poetry."_

Fair enough


----------



## Dubversion (Jun 9, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I'm reading an interview with him at the moment:
> 
> _ "I smoke a great deal. It's very enjoyable. It's much less carcinogenic than poetry."_
> 
> Fair enough




what else did he do? i have vague memories of a tv series


----------



## Dubversion (Jun 9, 2006)

he's a funny fucker..

"Joyce is the great unsmiling spectre that frightens all Irish prose writers as they are tucked into bed at night."


----------



## Pieface (Jun 9, 2006)

one other novel according to the back of Ripley and according to the interview he was working one called Citoyen Conflable.

One did get made into a BBC miniseries.   He doesn't seem very sure that anyone reads his books at all....


----------



## onemonkey (Jun 9, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> One by woman with man name


carson mccullers


----------



## onemonkey (Jun 9, 2006)

> Bogle favors compound words and coins at least one neologism per page


bogle is teh nang


----------



## Pieface (Jun 9, 2006)

Bogle would piss all over that lameful interspeccy construction.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 9, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Bogle would piss all over that lameful interspeccy construction.



 

I'm reading Saturday. I have to say I'm quite enjoying it. You can't tell in this book that McEwan's plotting is about as sophisticated as a famous five mystery


----------



## zora (Jun 9, 2006)

Seconded (or thirteened or whatever) on the 22nd. Not read the Jack London yet, and am only just 50 pages into this 1000pages book I've started before the holidays.

Eureka Streat by Robert McLiam Wilson is one of my favourite books, but haven't finished Ripley Bogle (probably because I read Eureka St in German translation and was only just beginning to read books in english when I picked up RB - would definitely be up for getting back into it - 7 years on...)


----------



## Hollis (Jun 11, 2006)

Okay   - check out the moved Calender entry.. now happening on the 22nd...  

Lets' hope 100s of "newbies" show up..


----------



## trashpony (Jun 11, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Okay   - check out the moved Calender entry.. now happening on the 22nd...
> 
> Lets' hope 100s of "newbies" show up..



Yes, let's


----------



## onemonkey (Jun 12, 2006)

we might need to tell them _where_ to turn up to


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 12, 2006)

If the weather carries on could use my garden for an outdoors bookgroup? But my house isn't the easiest to get to and is at the top of a HUGE hill - offer's there though.


----------



## eme (Jun 12, 2006)

or in a park? (luring newbies again....)


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 12, 2006)

good idea


----------



## Hollis (Jun 14, 2006)

Interestingly the medium term weather forecast as reported on Radio 2 suggest it could hot up again the end of next week.

What about Hyde Park then?


----------



## eme (Jun 14, 2006)

Or St James / Green Park? A bit more central?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 14, 2006)

eme said:
			
		

> Or St James / Green Park? A bit more central?



I get abit confused.. Green Park/St James would probably be better..


----------



## onemonkey (Jun 15, 2006)

and will anyone have read the book?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm getting there slowly


----------



## Hollis (Jun 15, 2006)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> and will anyone have read the book?



Interestingly, I may have started it.

If we meet near St James's Park and its crap weather - we can go to one of these posh tea shops in Piccadily for a refined evening.


----------



## onemonkey (Jun 15, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Interestingly, I may have started it.
> 
> If we meet near St James's Park and its crap weather - we can go to one of these posh tea shops in Piccadily for a refined evening.


you can.. i'll hang out in the bus shelters drinking diamond white.


----------



## eme (Jun 15, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Interestingly, I may have started it.
> 
> If we meet near St James's Park and its crap weather - we can go to one of these posh tea shops in Piccadily for a refined evening.



sounds good - shall we meet somewhere below the tube exit in green park 6:30  / 7? (map - PDF)

Have got up to chapter 9... hmmm....


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 15, 2006)

To save me scrolling through this thread any more (I am getting very lost in there!), can someone tell me when the group is meeting, and what the book is, which you are trying to read?


----------



## eme (Jun 15, 2006)

Next thursday (22nd), the Book is Martin Eden by Jack London


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 15, 2006)

Cool, thanks. And you are meeting just round the corner from where I work, too!


----------



## Hollis (Jun 15, 2006)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> you can.. i'll hang out in the bus shelters drinking diamond white.



Now, now - we know that's not your style.


----------



## onemonkey (Jun 15, 2006)

it's okay.. they're a better class of bus shelter on piccadily, dontcha know


----------



## onemonkey (Jun 15, 2006)

eme said:
			
		

> Have got up to chapter 9... hmmm....


m-hmm... it takes a while to get going.. and even then it never really gets going.. but still worth it , i rekn


----------



## zora (Jun 15, 2006)

It looks REALLY interesting (and the print pleasantly large) but what with the state of my polysubstanceabused brain, and the football, and the picnics galore I don't quite see it happening for me.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 15, 2006)

Not reading? Not coming along?  I figure I'll have probably made 20 pages by the "meeting"..

Bad news. Fortnum & Mason tea rooms close at 6.30pm.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2006)

Bookgroup picnic? 

Hollis - bring a thermos of tea


----------



## trashpony (Jun 15, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Bookgroup picnic?
> 
> Hollis - bring a thermos of tea



I'll bring my M&S picnic rug. People laughed at Strawberry Fair but they all wanted to sit on it


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2006)

I won't laugh 
I might bring my gadgety picnic chair that's not a chair


----------



## Hollis (Jun 15, 2006)

Cool - I bring some cottage cheese ryvitas along..


----------



## zora (Jun 15, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Not reading? Not coming along?  I figure I'll have probably made 20 pages by the "meeting"..
> 
> Bad news. Fortnum & Mason tea rooms close at 6.30pm.



Oh, definitely coming, just not reading - I'm sure 20 pages can be skimmed in time though.


----------



## onemonkey (Jun 16, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Bad news. Fortnum & Mason tea rooms close at 6.30pm.


Good news.. White Lightning 3 litre bottle,  7.5%  - £3.99


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 21, 2006)

Thursday => 21°C  







(might be a bit windy though)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2006)

Just got back from Barcelona, so am out of the loop a little bit - are we meeting this evening? If so, where?


----------



## trashpony (Jun 21, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Just got back from Barcelona, so am out of the loop a little bit - are we meeting this evening? If so, where?




Oooooh get you  

No - tomorrow. As it's a Thursday. We're meeting in St James' Park for discussions under the trees


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Oooooh get you
> 
> No - tomorrow. As it's a Thursday. We're meeting in St James' Park for discussions under the trees


Cool - that's near my work - 7pm?


----------



## trashpony (Jun 21, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Cool - that's near my work - 7pm?



6.30 7ish near Green Park tube. I suppose if we are meeting at the tube we need to be a bit specific about the time.

7pm I reckon


----------



## Hollis (Jun 21, 2006)

Let me do some multimapping.. 

ETA:  

Multimap is bollocks.

What about the triangle of grass oppostie Horse Guards Parade and near the toilet?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 21, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> 6.30 7ish near Green Park tube. I suppose if we are meeting at the tube we need to be a bit specific about the time.
> 
> 7pm I reckon



I am a bit confused. St James Park is not near Green Park tube, it's near St James Park tube. 

Greeen Park is the one near Green Park tube.

Do you mean you are meeting in Green Park?

Also, is it frowned upon for people to come along and listen, but who haven't even acquired a copy of the book yet?

Finally, I am a tad concerned at how many people say they work near St James Park. This means I must know some of you, at least, and my anonymity will be blown out of the water!


----------



## Hollis (Jun 22, 2006)

So who's going to this?  There's Japan v Brazil to watch. etc. etc. and that's gonna be more interesting than looking at the daisys.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 22, 2006)

Does that mean you're not coming?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2006)

Yep
<slaps Hollis> 
St James Park it is!


----------



## eme (Jun 22, 2006)

It's in *green* park and I already posted a map....  
football, schmootball.....



> sounds good - shall we meet somewhere below the tube exit in green park 6:30 / 7? (map - PDF)



green park = near tube and near cafes / pubs in picadilly should it pour w/ rain!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 22, 2006)

I'll be there (in Green Park)... just hoping the clouds clear by then.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 22, 2006)

eme said:
			
		

> It's in *green* park and I already posted a map....
> football, schmootball.....
> 
> 
> ...



I'm very sorry I thought we'd agreed *st james's park*


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2006)

Sorry - trashy's confused me - one post says St James's and one says Green - I still want to slap Hollis though.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 22, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Does that mean you're not coming?



It means I aint coming if I'm going to spend the evening conversing with the daisies  - lifes too short.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 22, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Sorry - trashy's confused me - one post says St James's and one says Green - I still want to slap Hollis though.



It's about a 2 minute walk from Green Park to St James' Park if we want to go there. But I think Green Park is better for people to get to/from and it is definitely nearer pubs 

Oh and we all want to slap Hollis


----------



## Hollis (Jun 22, 2006)

Nearer pubs showing football?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Nearer pubs showing football?



Bollocks to that - we're talking about books aren't we - I'm not admitting to being a reader in a pub full of knuckle-dragging baying monosyllabic wankers


----------



## Hollis (Jun 22, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Bollocks to that - we're talking about books aren't we - I'm not admitting to being a reader in a pub full of knuckle-dragging baying monosyllabic wankers



How about reading 'Fever Pitch' next month.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2006)

Read it already - load of shite, like most of Hornby's output.


er, has anyone actually read the book this month?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 22, 2006)

Fever Pitch is an excellent book.. well worth a second read.

No - I haven't read a page of this months book..


----------



## eme (Jun 22, 2006)

chapter 13 - still waitng for the twist / revalation.... there'd better be one...

would like to read midnight in the garden of good and evil... not football related in the slightest....


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2006)

I've read that -


----------



## Hollis (Jun 22, 2006)

I hope someone's bringing some food - I'm hungry.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 22, 2006)

I have strawberries, wine, crispy things... there's an M&S above green park tube - you could get some cheese


----------



## Hollis (Jun 22, 2006)

I shall be bringing some cheese from me delicatesent.. hopefully some booze as well.. hopefully some wine glasses aswell... we'll see..


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 22, 2006)

I'll bring plastic cups from work just in case


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2006)

Lovely - I'll bring some wine and mebbe some cheesey type things too - I ain't read it though


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 22, 2006)

Don't think the people who have started it have finished it


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2006)

We can have our usual chats about all and sundry then!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 22, 2006)

You can tell us about Barca


----------



## foamy (Jun 22, 2006)

oops, didnt realise this was tonight and i havent read the book so i shall not be attending.
have a good one though.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 22, 2006)

I did realise this was tonight but I am completely knackered and have a sore throat so I'm going to retire to my bed early.

Sorry guys - see you soon


----------



## Hollis (Jun 22, 2006)

Hmm. .any latecomers needn't worry about wine, I've managed to scab shed loads from work.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 22, 2006)

I am getting the distinct and definite impression that this group is not for me, so I am going to a Pub instead!

Have fun, folks.


----------



## foamy (Jun 22, 2006)

why not for you?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 22, 2006)

Hmm. Everybody must make his/her judgement.

What is good and bad in life after all??


Anyway, very nice evening in the park - we have cheese, wine, but best of all Jacob's cream crakers.



next month everyone comes around mine and we discuss

john le carre: the spy who came in from the cold


also: you must say if John Hegley is a wanker or not. And if you think he isn't then tell the guys your favourite poem 

 - you love it or you hate it -


----------



## onemonkey (Jun 23, 2006)

the Hollis has reason..

next month will be John Le Carre's _The Spy who came in from the cold _ which was drawn ahead of the other possible choices..

Ian Fleming - Casino Royale
Audrey Niffenegger - The Time Traveller's Wife
Evelyn Waugh - Vile Bodies

(and OrangUtan has probably read them all already anyhow)

Everyone should also bring their favorite John Hegley poem


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 23, 2006)

foamy said:
			
		

> why not for you?



1. I wouldn't have recognised anyone in the group, which makes it awkward and embarrassing, particularly when there was confusion about where you were meeting, so I would have got shy, since I was on my own
2. I have dodgy knees and a bad back, so have difficulty sitting on the ground anyway
3. I don't eat cheese 
4. I got the feeling that, much more than the social events which are advertised on this site, this is an established group which, although the title says otherwise, is not a truly open group. You normally meet at peoples' houses, for example
5. I don't even own a copy of the book you were all reading 

Instead, I went for a drink with a couple of mates from work but failed to choose a pub without a screen, so ended up being lectured about the World Cup and the matches that were on last night!


----------



## zora (Jun 23, 2006)

That's us told! 


I for one am looking forward to next month's meeting chez Hollis - to allow the host to attend as well, we agreed to have it on the *fourth thursday* again, hope that's okay with everyone?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 23, 2006)

Excellent - been meaning to read a Le Carré for ages anyhow

Sorry I didn't turn up - got a carpeting after work - I texted the two people whose numbers I have but I'm not sure if they're right anymore


----------



## Major Tom (Jun 23, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> also: you must say if John Hegley is a wanker or not. And if you think he isn't then tell the guys your favourite poem
> 
> - you love it or you hate it -



John Hegley

 and  

not sure if I can choose a favourite poem though.


----------



## zora (Jun 23, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Excellent - been meaning to read a Le Carré for ages anyhow
> 
> Sorry I didn't turn up - got a carpeting after work - I texted the two people whose numbers I have but I'm not sure if they're right anymore



Oh, I'm glad my suggestion meets with your approval - what were the odds of that? 

I passed on your apologies, btw, I've still got the same number.


----------



## Pieface (Jun 27, 2006)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> 4. I got the feeling that, much more than the social events which are advertised on this site, this is an established group which, although the title says otherwise, is not a truly open group. You normally meet at peoples' houses, for example



Good grief!  Apart from when we meet in parks and at the RFH like last month!  

I didn't go cos I hadn't even bought it and I get frustrated if I can't talk about the book - plus I was having a run of fantastic novels, which has been brought to an abrupt end by the shite "Crash".

I'm not sure I want to read a John le Carré - we'll see.


----------



## han (Jun 29, 2006)

oops, forgot about this!

I've never read a Le Carre. It'll be nice to read a book with raised silver writing on it and a picture of a dagger with thunderclouds and lightening.

Or something.


----------



## Hollis (Jul 6, 2006)

Nice easy read! Not bad actually.. maybe the literary types shall consider it alittle too "low-brow".. We shall see!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 6, 2006)

Will be reading more of this over the weekend on the train


----------



## Hollis (Jul 6, 2006)

I feel sorry for the guy at the moment.


----------



## zora (Jul 6, 2006)

I suspect a subtext to Hollis' posts, namely 'Look at me - I'm reading the book - I bet zora hasn't started yet because she's too busy reading Diary Of a  Manhattan Call Girl or suchlike' - well, ner, I am reading the book, too!

Apart from that, I agree with Hollis' posts.  

Note on the text, pages 1 & 2: Vopo=Volkspolizist='The people's policeman'.


----------



## citydreams (Jul 6, 2006)

I've read it!   

Tempted to read "A Perfect Spy" now, and if I've got time left then some 007 too.  

Spys are cool.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 7, 2006)

Too busy reading other stuff at the mo


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 7, 2006)

I started it properly on the bus this morning... liking it


----------



## foamy (Jul 7, 2006)

i got the book yesterday and if i ever finish reading Middlesex i shall read it.
when is the july meet? i have a feeling i will miss it cos of the school hols


----------



## citydreams (Jul 10, 2006)

*John Hegley THIS Wednesday*

You know you want to...



> Hello there.
> Klava have (much to the amazement of the two founding fathers), phoenixed rapidly from the ashes to become a some what impressive trio.
> 
> Should you wish to sample our upwardly mobile production value, we will be assisting *the illustrious John Hegley* and Otiz Canneloni at the following event:
> ...


----------



## Hollis (Jul 11, 2006)

Tbh I wish he'd put his mandolin away and stick to the poems.


----------



## citydreams (Jul 11, 2006)

Ok.. maybe you dont.


----------



## Hollis (Jul 11, 2006)

You can but try.. you put your cards on the table and see what happens..


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 11, 2006)

Every time I've seen him he's done a few songs, usually at the end though... you could just leave before he starts them


----------



## Hollis (Jul 11, 2006)

*...*

He's also playing Battersea Arts Centre the week after... and I see John Suttleworth's playing there on the 25th.. so there you go.


----------



## Hollis (Jul 11, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Every time I've seen him he's done a few songs, usually at the end though... you could just leave before he starts them



In my experience you never know when he's going to start up.  .. sometimes it even includes audience participation.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 11, 2006)

True 

Maybe leave in the interval just to make sure you don't hear one strum of that mandolin 

Saw the listing at the BAC - who's John Suttleworth?


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 11, 2006)




----------



## trashpony (Jul 11, 2006)

I would like to see Mr Hegley because he is funny and it's very near where I live but I will be in Edinburgh tomorrow


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 11, 2006)

Will you be in Edinburgh next week? (see Hollis' post up there ^)

He's playing on 15th and 18th at BAC too  (but probably still with mandolin )


----------



## Hollis (Jul 11, 2006)

The John Suttleworth thing on the 25th is film.. but he does another character "Dave Tordoff" beforehand:

http://www.davetordoff.com/

  

I'd be up for seeing JH on the 18th (16th/17th sold out)


----------



## Hollis (Jul 11, 2006)

*...*




			
				citydreams said:
			
		

> Ok.. maybe you dont.




You can but try.. you put your cards on the table and see what happens..


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 11, 2006)

deja-vu


----------



## Hollis (Jul 11, 2006)

Sometimes I despair of this country. I really do. That's all.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 11, 2006)

Ah, it was a reference to _your_ cards which are now on the table 

(apologies... see my tagline )


----------



## Hollis (Jul 11, 2006)

*..*

That's okay.. it was fun getting there and now I have David Tordoff in my life.


----------



## Hollis (Jul 11, 2006)

Maybe zora will see John Shuttleworth with me.   I know she liked 'The Christmas Orphan'.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm meant to be cutting back on spending  but I want to see Hegley and now Shuttleworth as well!  

Looks like you have to pay for Dave Tordoff as well as the film... hmmmmm


----------



## Hollis (Jul 11, 2006)

Like I say.. one day you will be dead.  All things in perspective - you can't take it with you (the money).


----------



## zora (Jul 11, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Maybe zora will see John Shuttleworth with me.   I know she liked 'The Christmas Orphan'.



Oh, it's HIM! The name did ring a bell. <<rewind to a a year and a bit ago, me in the back of a car driving along the deserted streets of Ballymena, 'The Christmas Orphan'playing, me getting ready to top myself (despite being on an otherwise perfectly enjopyable holiday)>>

I'm sorry but seeing John Shuttleworth on a fine July evening is rock bottom of my lists of things to do. 


Here's another You Know the Bookgroup Doesn't Want To...


----------



## Hollis (Jul 11, 2006)

Clearly something one matures into then.  

John Shuttleworth + David Tordoff

What could be better..


----------



## Hollis (Jul 11, 2006)

If we can finalise numbers tomorrow..


----------



## Hollis (Jul 12, 2006)

*..*

Today I engage in a celebration and tribute to John.. especially after the nasty things said last night..


----------



## Hollis (Jul 12, 2006)

I think it could be a lonely place in the book group today.  Never mind.    Its for John:


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 12, 2006)

I think I might have to quit book group = I don't seem to be reading any of the books chosen


----------



## Hollis (Jul 12, 2006)

This has nothing to do with the John Shuttleworth posts?


----------



## Pieface (Jul 12, 2006)

me either 

But I think summer lends itself to skiving in general.  I'm having too much fun with other books at the mo


----------



## Hollis (Jul 12, 2006)

This months book is a quick and easy read.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't want to read it.


----------



## citydreams (Jul 12, 2006)

Unless other people turn up to the book group we're going to end up reading Bomber Harris


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 12, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> This months book is a quick and easy read.


That's as maybe but I've always got tons of other stuff to read and now I cycle to work, I have less time to read it all.


----------



## Hollis (Jul 12, 2006)

citydreams said:
			
		

> Unless other people turn up to the book group we're going to end up reading Bomber Harris




My dream shall be realised!


----------



## Hollis (Jul 12, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> That's as maybe but I've always got tons of other stuff to read and now I cycle to work, I have less time to read it all.



Indeed. I mearly say so in case that is why someone decides not to do so.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm a slow reader and I cycle to work now (so I've lost lots of valuable reading time)... but I'm half way through the book and enjoying it... I'll be at the BBQ


----------



## Hollis (Jul 12, 2006)

I'll also have to dig out me John Suttelworth CD  - it has "The Christmas Orphan" on it.. so zora gets to hear the nice but sad song again.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 12, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I'm a slow reader and I cycle to work now (so I've lost lots of valuable reading time)... but I'm half way through the book and enjoying it... I'll be at the BBQ




what BBQ?  

Where is it?

I like BBQs


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 12, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> next month everyone comes around mine and we discuss
> 
> john le carre: the spy who came in from the cold
> 
> ...


I think bbq was mentioned


----------



## Pieface (Jul 12, 2006)

Hmmmm - if it's this thursday I can't go as I have pre- Glade commitments.  Is it next week?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 12, 2006)

27th in my diary


----------



## Pieface (Jul 12, 2006)

Oooh....you lucky people 

If it's sunny I'll probably be there


----------



## Hollis (Jul 12, 2006)

*Cheers guys!!*






Its been a blast.


----------



## citydreams (Jul 13, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> I'd be up for seeing JH on the 18th (16th/17th sold out)



I'd be up for this too.  I think Monkeyman might be as well.

Have you got your tickets yet?


----------



## Hollis (Jul 13, 2006)

No.. If you confirm I can get 3.. I'm sitting at the back though.


----------



## citydreams (Jul 13, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> No.. If you confirm I can get 3.. I'm sitting at the back though.



yes please.


----------



## Hollis (Jul 13, 2006)

Does monkeyman qualify as a student given he's not in productive employment?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 13, 2006)

How much is it again? (for non-students)


----------



## Hollis (Jul 13, 2006)

£10.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 13, 2006)

ok... I'll decide on Monday


----------



## Hollis (Jul 13, 2006)

okay.. I can wait no longer to determine if the monkeyman is a student.. so in the name of justice i'll get him a full price ticket.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 17, 2006)

Hollis did you get tickets?


----------



## Hollis (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm getting them in the next hour or so - if you want one..


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 17, 2006)

Go on then, why not, not seen John Hegley for a few years


----------



## Hollis (Jul 18, 2006)

btw - the proposed date for the next meeting  - the 27th - clashes with offline - I merely point this out..


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 18, 2006)

I think that might be the one that Rob Newman is doing - can't find a thread though.


----------



## Hollis (Jul 18, 2006)

It is. I ain't too bothered.. seeing I don't go to Offline, but if others are we can shift it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 18, 2006)

I'd be quite keen to see Rob Newman (seeing as I forgot about his gig on 15th) but I'll see what everyone else thinks


----------



## Hollis (Jul 18, 2006)

Maybe we should read something about zombie's next month?

Any ideas about classics of zombie literature?

Cheers!


----------



## zora (Jul 18, 2006)

I would have quite liked to see RubyToogood playing her famous rare instrument (I'm not even gonna try and spell it...)but she reckons she'll be on early. 

Seeing as it's the first time we managed to actually settle for chez Hollis (and he does a mighty fine barbecue, and there's all the halloumi cheese in the world to be bought near him to stick on the grill) I'd be tempted to stick with this arrangement.

Alternatively, if there was a consensus  building for offline I suppose I could offer NUT living room or garden for a low-key pre-offline bookgroup meet-up. 

Atm Wood Green gets my vote though.


----------



## citydreams (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 18, 2006)

zora said:
			
		

> I would have quite liked to see RubyToogood playing her famous rare instrument (I'm not even gonna try and spell it...)but she reckons she'll be on early.


Didn't realise she was playing... I'm ever more torn now, she was wonderful last time.

There were talks tonight of possibly shifting it to Wednesday?


----------



## eme (Jul 19, 2006)

that would be good if poss...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 19, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> zombie's



Grammar, Hollis!
(sorry)


----------



## Hollis (Jul 19, 2006)

zombies?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes!
Shocking, I tell you, shocking!
A superfluous apostrophe is as irksome as a hair in the gate - it shouldn't matter but it does!


----------



## Hollis (Jul 19, 2006)

Fantastic - over 95 zombie novels here:  

http://zagglit.blogspot.com/

Take your pick..


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 19, 2006)

I Am Legend by Richard Matheson is not strictly a zombie novel but it's wicked


----------



## onemonkey (Jul 19, 2006)

i'm in barcelona on both wednesday and thursday next week.  

(((bookgroup)))


----------



## Hollis (Jul 19, 2006)

I dunno.. maybe its time to "indefinetly postpone"..  ..like a give flying fuck maan.. it will all turn out for the best.


----------



## citydreams (Jul 19, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> I dunno.. maybe its time to "indefinetly postpone"..  ..like a give flying fuck maan.. it will all turn out for the best.




Book Burner!!


----------



## zora (Jul 23, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> like a give flying fuck maan.. it will all turn out for the best.



Indeed it will! BiddlyBee, Han, PieEye, Eme and myself are gonna turn up for BBQ at yours on *Wednesday 26thJuly*. And maybe some others.


----------



## eme (Jul 24, 2006)

innit  - what time and can you PM me your address?
merci!


----------



## Hollis (Jul 24, 2006)

Okay cool - anytime from 6.30 onwards.. just hope the electrical storms don't arrive early.. else I'll be looking for a volunteer to hold the lightening proof umbrella over the barbie..


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 24, 2006)

can I get your address too monsieur hollis? 

cheers


----------



## Hollis (Jul 24, 2006)

I've pm'd my address to afew select people.. if anyone else wants it let me know. No riff raff mind. 

I shall provide condiments, fuel and acouple packets of sausages, and some bread.  Please bring something you'd like to eat.

I'll also have a sepearte bbq for the veggies.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 24, 2006)

Can you pm it to me please? Do I pass your riff raff criteria?


----------



## Hollis (Jul 24, 2006)

okay - you've passed the riff raff criteria.


----------



## zora (Jul 24, 2006)

Please do also remember to bring your own cutlery.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 24, 2006)

zora said:
			
		

> Please do also remember to bring your own cutlery.


----------



## Hollis (Jul 24, 2006)

zora said:
			
		

> Please do also remember to bring your own cutlery.



Good point.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 25, 2006)

I bought a ticket to see a band called Low on wednesday.  I bought this ticket ages ago and forgot I bought it til Dub reminded me.

I'm sure bookgroup will fail to implode at the news I can't make the BBQ  

Enjoy your sossidges


----------



## Hollis (Jul 25, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I'm sure bookgroup will fail to implode at the news I can't make the BBQ
> 
> Enjoy your sossidges



We sill struggle on as best we can .


----------



## Hollis (Jul 25, 2006)

My moneys still on me, the sausages and the John Shuttleworth CD..


----------



## Pieface (Jul 25, 2006)

I heard you were thinking of leaving, hollis?

Reasons please - answer at leisure - I go home now


----------



## Hollis (Jul 25, 2006)

news to me..


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I heard you were thinking of leaving, hollis?
> 
> Reasons please - answer at leisure - I go home now


Tis me who's leaving


----------



## Hollis (Jul 25, 2006)

Cool - I think 1 packet of sausages shall suffice tomorrow..


----------



## Hollis (Jul 25, 2006)

*update*

..the bbq "food kitty" now stands at

12 sausages (selection pack containing cumberland, pork and apple, and pork and tomato salsa)

4 beef burgers

10 cheese slices

4 burger buns

 

I think we could do with some hot dog rolls.  

This ones going to rock..


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 25, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> I think we could do with some hot dog rolls.


I'll get them and a few other nibbles


----------



## zora (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm bringing peppers, courgettes, red onions and halloumi for vegetable skewers. And a sharp knife.


----------



## Hollis (Jul 25, 2006)

Cool - Morrisons had no bbq fuel.   So I have 2 disposables.. I also still have the sauerkraut left & red cabbage left.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 25, 2006)

I'll bring an umbrella too


----------



## zora (Jul 25, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I'll bring an umbrella too



And wellies.? You don't wanna be borrowing Hollis'.


----------



## Hollis (Jul 25, 2006)

zora said:
			
		

> And a sharp knife.



No need for that - I have 2.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 25, 2006)

zora said:
			
		

> And wellies.? You don't wanna be borrowing Hollis'.


If he's got size 5 feet I might do  

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4835308&postcount=130


----------



## Hollis (Jul 25, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I'll bring an umbrella too




The thunder and lightening is currently predicted to pass N22 at 16.00 hours.. we can live in hope.. I also have indoor grill facilities..


----------



## Hollis (Jul 26, 2006)

*Woooowww*

Only 6 hours to go.. I can barely contain my excitement!! 

Put away the umbrellas guys! It aint gonna rain.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 26, 2006)

Sorry guys, much as I would love to make this, I feel really nauseous and knackered and am going to go home and have a lie down 

And I bought lamb kebabs and everything 

I hope to venture south for offline tomorrow evening all being well so hopefully catch up with a few of you then (and show whoever is interested some ridiculously grainy pictures  )

fwiw I enjoyed the book - quite a lot more than I expected to. It reminded me of l'Etranger in some respects


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 26, 2006)

- hope the lie down helps.

hope you can make it down tomorrow... if not, must meet up soon


----------



## Hollis (Jul 26, 2006)

Stay cool - 5kg of bbq briquettes have been obtained! Expect flames of biblical proportions as the sausages and beefburgers frazzle..


----------



## foamy (Jul 26, 2006)

thanks for the invite but sorry i wont be able to make it this time, once again i haven't read the book   and i have to pack for my 'holiday'.

have a lovely time and throw another chook on the barbie for me.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 26, 2006)

Hollis - don't put any meat on the BBQ when there's still flames coming out of it - that's asking for trouble!


----------



## Hollis (Jul 26, 2006)

Thats okay foamy?  Is it six weeks in the Caribbean?


----------



## Hollis (Jul 26, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Hollis - don't put any meat on the BBQ when there's still flames coming out of it - that's asking for trouble!



Don't you worry mate..    I know the score.. a decent hour for much heat and little flame..


----------



## foamy (Jul 26, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Thats okay foamy?  Is it six weeks in the Caribbean?



i wish, its actually two weeks at an 'educational' camp in kent so i'm scrabbling around doing some last minute work!!!!


----------



## zora (Jul 26, 2006)

I was gonna post that by now a merry threesome is assembled Chez Hollis, but a fourth person's arrived since.

Hollis is starting up the BBQ as we speak.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 26, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> - hope the lie down helps.
> 
> hope you can make it down tomorrow... if not, must meet up soon



I'm feeling better now after an hour and half nap  

Tomorrow I can nap first and then come out - it's perfect ya see?

Can you record your discussions on the thread as you lot are on line?


----------



## Hollis (Jul 26, 2006)

Okay the book, _collectively chosen_ by the book group for next month is:

Our Hidden Lives - by Simon Garfield.

This is a non-fiction work of the edited diaries of 5 people living in the immeditate post-war era in Britain. 

"I have not read a more engrossing book in years." John Carey, Sunday Times


I've read 10 pages and it is the dogs fuckin' bollocks  End of..........


----------



## Hollis (Jul 26, 2006)

Btw many thanks to the guys who came tonight! I enjoyed it..


----------



## zenie (Jul 27, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Btw many thanks to the guys who came tonight! I enjoyed it..



We enjoyed it too 

Great choice of book!!


----------



## zora (Jul 27, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Can you record your discussions on the thread as you lot are on line?



Ha! I wanted to stay online throughout and have an interactive poll or a £1 pound-per-call-all-proceeds-to-the-server-fund phone vote for those away, but I was made to logout...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 27, 2006)

Cheers for the hospitality Hollis


----------



## zora (Jul 27, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> We enjoyed it too
> 
> Great choice of book!!



Welcome to our newest bookgroup member. 

 

And yes, great evening, and interesting book - Eme should be along at some point to present the 'angle' .


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 27, 2006)

Yet again I have bought the book off Amazon for 99p.  This must be at least the 5th time I've done this - but yet to make a book group.  Must try harder!


----------



## eme (Jul 27, 2006)

ah yes the angle....  

not a very steep one, but if while you're reading it think about who is your favourite / least favourite diarist (in the book) and why...

I did suggest we could keep diaries too, while we were reading it but it got a cool response...  

I shan't go into the highly scientific way we chose this book... heh...

btw the next date for BG is:
14 September
(I think! - august is holiday time and we've moved the dates to be the 2nd thurs in the month..)


----------



## zora (Jul 27, 2006)

eme said:
			
		

> I shan't go into the highly scientific way we chose this book... heh...



At least we didn't choose it by 'Stone, Scissors, Paper'...who'd even suggest such a thing?


----------



## Pieface (Jul 27, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> news to me..



oh  - well there was a rumour going round the jam weekend that you'd had enough.  You were a topic of conversation, hollis 

Goodbye sweet ginger monkeyman.  I will miss you not wanting to read the books


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 27, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Goodbye sweet ginger monkeyman.  I will miss you not wanting to read the books


This book sounds interesting - I might make a reappearance at some point I guess


----------



## zora (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh, and the book - discussion wasn't too hot:
Only two people present had read the book completely and due to the very high *spoiler* factor we couldn't talk much about the plot as such (I got a bit mixed up with all the double, triple, quadruple agents business); Hollis had to walk around the garden, fingers in his ears while BiddlyBee was explaining her reading of the story to me.

Not sure if the book has aged all that well - but you could see how for its time it may have been revolutionary in its portrayal of the secret services etc.
The Cold War feels like an age away now; I kept feeling struck by the cover image of the Brandenburg Gate behind rolls of barbed wire that I've still seen as a kid- fast forward to a couple of weeks ago when that whole area was a gigantic football fest with the television tower (situated in east berlin) painted as a football in f*ing T-mobile colours...


----------



## Pieface (Jul 27, 2006)

Welcome back sweet ginger monkeyman 
Times were hard without your humour and contribution


----------



## zora (Jul 28, 2006)

*Sad Bookgroup Anorak Alert*

The 'missing' book we were trying to find last night (it came back to me - apropos of nothing- walking home from offline) was Wide Sargasso Sea. 

(Incidentally, it's also the book in the opening post of this thread...)


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2006)

That's it! That's the 1st one I read


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 28, 2006)

Our Hidden Lives has just dropped through my letterbox and I'm taking it down to the Lido for a leisurely lunch!

14th is in my diary, I'll be back from Croatia the day before, so hopefully relaxed and up for it.


----------



## Hollis (Aug 10, 2006)

*posted for the hell of it*


----------



## han (Aug 15, 2006)

Is the bookgroup in summer recess?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 15, 2006)

Aye, good job too, this book is quite chunky 

Next meeting is 14th Sept


----------



## Hollis (Aug 15, 2006)

Indeed.  The next one is September 14th.


----------



## han (Aug 15, 2006)

Oh dear. I'll be in Crete. 

Poor me.


----------



## zenie (Aug 15, 2006)

Has anyone started reading it yet? 

I have read about 4 pages 

Zadie Smith is winning my affection sorry guys


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm a few pages in and quite enjoying it, especially the diary of the guy who lives in London because he's talking about places/things I recognise... but not decided on my 'angle' choice just yet


----------



## lemontop (Aug 15, 2006)

Just ordered this from Amazon. Sounds really interesting. Might even be brave enough to come to the meeting this time


----------



## trashpony (Aug 15, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> Just ordered this from Amazon. Sounds really interesting. Might even be brave enough to come to the meeting this time



You _have _to come - you've met me, biddlybee, spangles and hollis too I believe. We're the worst bits - everyone else is really nice


----------



## zenie (Aug 15, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> You _have _to come - you've met me, biddlybee, spangles and hollis too I believe. We're the worst bits - everyone else is really nice




and she's met me!!!

BTW I'd like to add at this point I am not actually a member of the bookgroup


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 15, 2006)

i can't afford the book - and can't be arsed with croydon library tbh.  can anyone lend it to me when they finish?  will take best care of it.

(btw, finally read Wide Sargasso Sea, tother day...)


----------



## lemontop (Aug 15, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> You _have _to come - you've met me, biddlybee, spangles and hollis too I believe. We're the worst bits - everyone else is really nice



Good to know I'm welcome after meeting you all in an extremely drunken state at Offline. Promise to be a bit more sober this time


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 15, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> Promise to be a bit more sober this time


hehehe.. you haven't read much about bookgroup have you?


----------



## lemontop (Aug 15, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> hehehe.. you haven't read much about bookgroup have you?



Marvellous. I'll fit right in


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 15, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> You _have _to come - you've met me, biddlybee, spangles and hollis too I believe. We're the worst bits - everyone else is really nice


 I want to come now, just to prove trashy wrong. Never read the book anyway. Suggestion for next book: Divided Kingdom by Rupert Thomson. If you don't read it, I won't turn up.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 15, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> If you don't read it, I won't turn up.


Is that a threat or a promise?  

Looks like an interesting book actually 

http://www.dividedkingdom.co.uk/


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2006)

it's a thromise. It would be a fun book to read if only to find out what humours we all are. i can't quite decide yet.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 16, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> it's a thromise.




have you read it already then?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 16, 2006)

just looked at the site again - I know what I am.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> have you read it already then?


I'm halfway through it. At this moment, I'm with the Phlegmatics.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 16, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> At this moment, I'm with the Phlegmatics.


Haven't even read the extract and I fit in most with them too... their capital is Aquaville


----------



## trashpony (Aug 16, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I want to come now, just to prove trashy wrong. Never read the book anyway. Suggestion for next book: Divided Kingdom by Rupert Thomson. If you don't read it, I won't turn up.



I wasn't including you or zenie in the list of 'everyone else' because I thought you'd retired and zenie hasn't officially joined.


----------



## Hollis (Aug 16, 2006)

I dont think "book group"'s  rock n roll enough for youngsters like zenie to be associated with.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 16, 2006)

I've picked Our Hidden Live back up again (after reading two other books in the middle...  ) and quite enjoying it.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 16, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> I dont think "book group"'s  rock n roll enough for youngsters like zenie to be associated with.



I think that's why she doesn't want to be a full-time member - she's worried some of the fustiness might rub off.


----------



## Hollis (Aug 17, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> I think that's why she doesn't want to be a full-time member - she's worried some of the fustiness might rub off.



Indeed most of the under-30s are spill-overs from the knitting group - a fusty bunch by definition.  

Best saved for the 30s and 40s.. enjoy youth while you can.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 17, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Indeed most of the under-30s are spill-overs from the knitting group - a fusty bunch by definition.


I'm not in the knitting group  



















...yet


----------



## Hollis (Aug 17, 2006)

Hmm.. I'd say anyone who goes off on a "jam making weekend" has to be abit fusty.. it aint exactly rock is it?


----------



## foamy (Aug 17, 2006)

am i right in thinking the next book group is on the 14th September (where?) and the book is 'Our Hidden Lives by Simon Garfield?

i better pull my socks up and get reading, i've been too slack recently!


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 17, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Hmm.. I'd say anyone who goes off on a "jam making weekend" has to be abit fusty.. it aint exactly rock is it?



Have we already given him his jam - if not, I vote we give it to someone deserving....


----------



## zora (Aug 22, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Have we already given him his jam - if not, I vote we give it to someone deserving....



It was dutifully delivered at the last bookgroup.  Mind you, it was the compote.


----------



## zora (Aug 22, 2006)

You are cordially invited to next bookgroup Chez Boohoo, Bluestreak and Zora!

Signed contract for our new flat today and are much relieved and happy. Address (once I know it...) by pm or on the grapevine. 


As usual, bring cheese, wine and soft furnishings.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 22, 2006)

zora said:
			
		

> You are cordially invited to next bookgroup Chez Boohoo, Bluestreak and Zora!
> 
> Signed contract for our new flat today and are much relieved and happy. Address (once I know it...) by pm or on the grapevine.
> 
> ...



Ooh congratulations - I hope you're avery happy little trio


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 22, 2006)

zora said:
			
		

> It was dutifully delivered at the last bookgroup.  Mind you, it was the compote.



I took a jar of compote out of the cupboard today and it has turned into jam!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2006)

I started reading this and absolutely fascinated, so maybe my retirement was a little premature - will be at the next one for sure!


----------



## foamy (Aug 23, 2006)

sorry to be a dunce (and to be one on this here highly intellectualthread ) but which version of the book are you reading? 
Amazon has 2 - t'he everyday diaries of a forgotten britain' (hardback) or 'the remarkable diaries of post war britain'

one is longer than the other but i cant work out what other differences there are.... i wish i had my glasses as living in guess work world is getting tired 

stupid of north london
x


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm reading the post war one.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2006)

They're the same book foamy - just different packaging - get the paperback - it's cheaper and lighter!


----------



## zenie (Aug 23, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> I dont think "book group"'s  rock n roll enough for youngsters like zenie to be associated with.




Well quite


----------



## rennie (Aug 23, 2006)

I keep seeing this thread and saying to myself I wanna come to the bookgroup too! I'll see if I have time to read this month's book and come in September.


----------



## foamy (Aug 23, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> They're the same book foamy - just different packaging - get the paperback - it's cheaper and lighter!




thanks, i just didnt want to miss out if one was only 'everyday' and the other one was 'remarkable'



bought it now so should be in attendance too.


----------



## zenie (Aug 23, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Haven't even read the extract and I fit in most with them too... their capital is Aquaville



I've just done mine too.

This book looks ace but weird!!


----------



## Rollem (Aug 23, 2006)

'Our Hidden Lives by Simon Garfield'

Ooh, i was recommneded this by a girl at work, and its the next book i am reading  wont be in london for the book group though, else would have been fun to come along.


----------



## eme (Aug 23, 2006)

Does someone want to write some bonkers bookgroup memories from it's old venue?  

Have started the book, and am enjoying it... don't forget - pick your best and worst diarist(sp?) from the bunch and tell us why at the next BG... 

have got some contenders already!....


----------



## Hollis (Aug 31, 2006)

There's only one contender for best..


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 5, 2006)

This book is brilliant - Hollis, you didn't tell us it was a comedy!


----------



## foamy (Sep 5, 2006)

i got very weird looks on the tube for chuckling to myself as i read it.

Have been turning the page down when theres something funny i want to come back to, needless to say half the book is now folded over.

Good choice Hollis


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm struggling at my snails pace, but I *heart* Herbert Brush


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 5, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I'm struggling at my snails pace, but I *heart* Herbert Brush


He's brilliant - he's like a Little Britain character, only funny. "I walked along Charing Cross Road to see whether I could find a book giving prime numbers up to five million or so. I don't know how many bookshops I went into with the question 'Have you a book giving prime numbers up to, say, 5,000,000?' but every bookseller said 'No', without hesitation. Even Foyles could not help me."  
Either he's an innocent, or he's a very shrew humourist.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 5, 2006)

foamy said:
			
		

> Have been turning the page down when theres something funny i want to come back to, needless to say half the book is now folded over.


My book looks just like that too!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2006)

So many striking things about this book - the comments about delinquent children should be shown to those whinge about the good old days when kids did what they were told - it also demonstrates to me that perhaps the 'underclass' isn't such a new thing after all.
Also, a few comments by the otherwise insufferable myosgynist B. Charles about the influence of magazines on women's self-image seem quite prescient.
Loads of stuff like this that show that while so many things were very different, many of society's 'ills' aren't as fresh as we may have perceived.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 6, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> So many striking things about this book - the comments about delinquent children should be shown to those whinge about the good old days when kids did what they were told - it also demonstrates to me that perhaps the 'underclass' isn't such a new thing after all.
> Also, a few comments by the otherwise insufferable myosgynist B. Charles about the influence of magazines on women's self-image seem quite prescient.
> Loads of stuff like this that show that while so many things were very different, many of society's 'ills' aren't as fresh as we may have perceived.




Indeed the striking B.Charles bears something of a passing resemblance to a certain urban poster methinks.

I quite like the miserable git.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Indeed the striking B.Charles bears something of a passing resemblance to a certain urban poster methinks.


Who?


----------



## Hollis (Sep 6, 2006)

Well-educated, pedantic, an upholder of high aestheic values,  permanently at pains with the world.. hmm.. who could it be???


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2006)

of course!


----------



## zora (Sep 7, 2006)

Are we still on for meeting at our new place next thursday?

If so could you post up if you intend to come, so I can send you the address? (And count the chairs..) Haven't got ready internet access atm and might not till next weekend so a bit of forward planning is required.


----------



## zora (Sep 7, 2006)

All this stuff about the industrious POWs reminds me of myself and my poor colleagues at work.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2006)

zora said:
			
		

> Are we still on for meeting at our new place next thursday?
> 
> If so could you post up if you intend to come, so I can send you the address? (And count the chairs..) Haven't got ready internet access atm and might not till next weekend so a bit of forward planning is required.


Ah - is it not Thursday the 21st? 
I'll be there anyway but would prefer that date (not that I have any say in the matter)


----------



## foamy (Sep 7, 2006)

i'll be there, whenever and wherever 'there'is


----------



## Hollis (Sep 7, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Ah - is it not Thursday the 21st?
> I'll be there anyway but would prefer that date (not that I have any say in the matter)



It has been permanently changed to *THE SECOND THURSDAY *of the month.. this was decided, by consensus, among the movers and the shakers at the bookgroup bbq..


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2006)

Booo! Day before payday innit? Never mind


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 7, 2006)

I have just ordered the book, because it looks cool, and I plan to read it in quiet moments at the TUC (of which there are usually plenty!). I am not sure what time I will be back from the TUC (which finishes that day) but, if I am back in time, I would like to come along to the gathering on 14th. Please can someone PM me the address, so I have that choice?

Oh, but I don't eat cheese, so won't be bringing any!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2006)

We should only be bringing powdered cheese anyway.
And Spam and Bovril and Marmite and that sort of thing.
And we should strictly ration it out.
Hollis can be the spiv with ladies' tights, chocolate and chewing gum.


----------



## eme (Sep 7, 2006)

I'll be there - pls pm your new address ta...


----------



## Hollis (Sep 8, 2006)

Does anyone have a Granny they can bring along for some first hand accounts of the austerity years?

I would bring mine, but she's down in Somerset.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 8, 2006)

Did you know there two more volumes of this?
They are from during the war - Maggie Joy Blunt is in them all but the other two have different diarists - though they look as quirky as the others - there's a fella called Larry Du Parc who practices his recorder on the train on the way home from work.
Garfield has written a strange eclectic section of books - about wrestling, about Radio 1, about the advent of AIDS in Britain, about the first person to be killed by a train and about the bloke who invented the colour mauve (WTF?). His journalism is eclectice too by the looks of it.
http://www.simongarfield.com

AND - BBC4 made a film of Our Hidden Lives!
http://www.bbc.co.uk/pressoffice/pressreleases/stories/2005/08_august/12/hidden_pack.shtml
I would love to see this


----------



## onemonkey (Sep 11, 2006)

i'll be there on thursday


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 11, 2006)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> i'll be there on thursday




you looked KNACKERED this morning, onemonk. you ok?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 11, 2006)

eme said:
			
		

> Does someone want to write some bonkers bookgroup memories from it's old venue?


Gotta be the Hunter S Thompson one with the speed and the mushrooms


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 12, 2006)

My copy of the book hasn't arrived, and the amazon website says it won't be arriving until 10 October which is bizarre, but it also means that I won't be able to read or even start the book before Thursday, so I won't be able to make it, after all! 

So, if anyone was going to PM me the address, there is no need anymore.

Dammit!


----------



## Hollis (Sep 12, 2006)

*Important Information*

Zora is offline at the moment, so for those planning to attend, if they pm me, I will then pm them the address in Brixton cool:  ), where the meeting is happening.

It is that simple!!!!


----------



## onemonkey (Sep 12, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> you looked KNACKERED this morning, onemonk. you ok?


that's normal of a morning for me.. 

which is why i try and avoid getting up in the morning if it can be avoided.. 

and as a student it often can


----------



## onemonkey (Sep 13, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Gotta be the Hunter S Thompson one with the speed and the mushrooms


Fear and Loathing in the RFH???

have just submitted it to their archive


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm coming.. I've read it all and really enjoyed it.  Might get the other volumes!  Gaijinboy is reading it at the moment.  Reading it was wierd - there was so much more that seemed familiar than unfamiliar - I put it down the other day after B Charles had written about speaking to a German and agreeing with him that all Jews should be exterminated - only to open the Times and read a large article about a current rise in anti-semitism!

Also the whole thing about cheeky kids etc etc...


----------



## foamy (Sep 13, 2006)

Just finished mine on the tube home 
really looking forward to tomorrow


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 13, 2006)

Nearly finished mine too - boss wasn't here today, so I've been reading at my desk


----------



## foamy (Sep 13, 2006)

what time are we meeting tomorrow?
(assumint the electric hasnt been cut and made my clock run slow....)


----------



## lemontop (Sep 13, 2006)

I can't make tomorrow.  Ofsted inspection at work coming up and my bosses are going admin crazy. Really enjoying the book as well but there's no way I'll finish it before tomorrow. I'll make one of these meetings one day!


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 13, 2006)

why do I read so slowly?


----------



## boohoo (Sep 13, 2006)

Bring your chairs!!


----------



## Hollis (Sep 13, 2006)

Dear oh dear.. I claim one of the chairs.. 'cause I am older than the rest of you.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 13, 2006)

foamy said:
			
		

> what time are we meeting tomorrow?
> (assumint the electric hasnt been cut and made my clock run slow....)



I think from 7ish onwards.. the very serious discussion normally occurs around 7.45 iirc.


----------



## eme (Sep 13, 2006)

see you tomorrow


----------



## boohoo (Sep 13, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Dear oh dear.. I claim one of the chairs.. 'cause I am older than the rest of you.



first come, first served...really...


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 13, 2006)

boohoo said:
			
		

> Bring your chairs!!


I'll sit on the floor 

I've made a cake, but not sure what it'll be like


----------



## boohoo (Sep 13, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I'll sit on the floor
> 
> I've made a cake, but not sure what it'll be like



sounds lovely!! I'll lend my pillows and duvet to the gathering!


----------



## trashpony (Sep 13, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I'll sit on the floor
> 
> I've made a cake, but not sure what it'll be like



Is it an angry cake?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 13, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Is it an angry cake?


No it's quite chilled cake (lemon something)... although I was a bit angry when I took it out the oven... had to scrape a few burnt bits off


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 13, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> why do I read so slowly?


The bike, innit? My reading's slowed right down since I had it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm not even halfway through though... maybe I should take tomorrow off


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 13, 2006)

Cakes?  Do I need to make cakes?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 13, 2006)

Cakes are optional, but I'm bringing a couple of malt loaves. I dunno why - it seemed post-warrish. Got any butter or will I need coupons?


----------



## boohoo (Sep 13, 2006)

If I give you lot a shopping list....we might need some more toilet paper tooo....


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 13, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Cakes?  Do I need to make cakes?


No, but I make one nearly every other night anyway 

(and was testing out a new cookbook )


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 13, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Cakes are optional, but I'm bringing a couple of malt loaves. I dunno why - it seemed post-warrish. Got any butter or will I need coupons?




Ah.. well I could prolly just get away with some (real) boiled eggs so!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2006)

Nearly finished - I've been having to go for a few extended toilet breaks to get through it


----------



## zenie (Sep 15, 2006)

So what is the new book I've forgotton


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 15, 2006)

The Cutting Room by Louise Welch


----------



## Hollis (Sep 15, 2006)

Available on amazon for £3.50 - along with some fairly shite customer reviews!


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 15, 2006)

...and for 1p second hand


----------



## Pieface (Sep 15, 2006)

Bought it - I'm coming back people!  You'll be so pleased 

Have jacked in the Ragged Trousered Philanthropists about two thirds of the way through.  That is a dull fucking book.

So I'm looking forward to getting back in the swing of things for winter.  Are we still doing RFH meets?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 15, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Bought it - I'm coming back people!  You'll be so pleased
> 
> Have jacked in the Ragged Trousered Philanthropists about two thirds of the way through.  That is a dull fucking book.
> 
> So I'm looking forward to getting back in the swing of things for winter.  Are we still doing RFH meets?


Goody.
That book is dreadful - unbearable at times.
Still meeting at people's houses.


----------



## Pieface (Sep 15, 2006)

Oh nice   I do prefer that to the RFH.

We could come round to mine and Dub could make the tea


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 15, 2006)

Does he have a pinny?


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 15, 2006)

i do have a nick cave tea-towel (honestly)
and a Liars oven-mitt


----------



## Pieface (Sep 15, 2006)

we make cooking fun for him by riddling the utensils with bands he respects.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 15, 2006)

I really enjoyed last night - thanks everyone - and also bought the new book for a penny on Amazon (plus £2.75 p&p of course!).

Bit put off by the customer reviews though...


----------



## Hollis (Sep 15, 2006)

I dunno what everyone else thought of the corned beef.   - It really tasted okay to me.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 15, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> we make cooking fun for him by riddling the utensils with bands he respects.


We can use his Sparklehorse CDs as coasters


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 15, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> I dunno what everyone else thought of the corned beef.   - It really tasted okay to me.


It tasted really ok


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 15, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Oh nice   I do prefer that to the RFH.


Me too 

Hollis - I didn't have any of the corned beef... but it looked ok


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 15, 2006)

The cake was spectacular!


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm trying chocolate rum cake next


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 15, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I'm trying chocolate rum cake next



mmm food with booze in it is always a good idea


----------



## Hollis (Sep 15, 2006)

Yes the cake was cool.  

Err.. I didn't plan to eat anything actually.. ho hum, ho hum.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 15, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Err.. I didn't plan to eat anything actually.. ho hum, ho hum.


Think you needed to after that walk


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 15, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> mmm food with booze in it is always a good idea


in't it just  my last rum cake was a slight disaster though 

(will stop derailing thread with cakes now and get back to suburban )


----------



## foamy (Sep 15, 2006)

i really wish i was more articulate and persuasive.... then i could have really made you change your minds about the cutting room! i do remember it being distinctly blah.

I'm gonna form a splinter book group of one and read the book biddlyB suggested!!!

loevly to see you all last night and to meet the gaijin / boy / girl


----------



## onemonkey (Sep 15, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> I dunno what everyone else thought of the corned beef.   - It really tasted okay to me.


that was corned beef..  i thought it was some kind of rustic paté


----------



## onemonkey (Sep 15, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> in't it just  my last rum cake was a slight disaster though


<re-derail>

one of your rum cakes was wonderfully potent.. i didn't find anything wrong with that


and the crusty lemon cake was amazingly light, zesty and crusty


----------



## zora (Sep 15, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> I dunno what everyone else thought of the corned beef.   - It really tasted okay to me.



It was gonna be my lunch for today - until the cat licked it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 15, 2006)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> <re-derail>
> 
> one of your rum cakes was wonderfully potent.. i didn't find anything wrong with that


hehe... you didn't see the bit I had to throw away


----------



## eme (Sep 17, 2006)

back online again so just wanted to say thanks to zora, boohoo and bluestreak for having us... lovely!


----------



## Pieface (Sep 21, 2006)

I'll be done with this "book" in a few days.  Does anyone want to borrow it?


----------



## onemonkey (Sep 21, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I'll be done with this "book" in a few days.  Does anyone want to borrow it?


me please.. is it not "literature" then?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I'll be done with this "book" in a few days.  Does anyone want to borrow it?


ooh can I? Is it really that bad?


----------



## Pieface (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm being a bit mean but I'm not loving it 

Onemonk - you can have it first - you'll finish it in a day or two - then give it to your simian friend here 

Are you or Citydreams coming by the Albert on friday?  I'll try and have it finished by then.


----------



## onemonkey (Sep 21, 2006)

yes, shall probably be passing through albert on friday. 

thanks


----------



## foamy (Sep 21, 2006)

are people not loving the choice of book? 
can we read one of the others instead then?  
when is the next meet gonna be?
can i ask any more questions?


----------



## Hollis (Sep 21, 2006)

foamy said:
			
		

> when is the next meet gonna be?



Please pay attention!!  the bookgroup now meets on the* 2nd Thursday *of each month!


----------



## Pieface (Sep 22, 2006)

Finished


----------



## han (Sep 22, 2006)

So the book is still The Cutting Room?


----------



## Pieface (Sep 22, 2006)

yep


----------



## han (Sep 22, 2006)

ta


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 22, 2006)

"The Cutting Room" is it?  Sounds vaguely familiar.  I might give it a go.  So the second Thursday will be 12 October?  Where are you meeting, can someone PM me?  Been offline for a while as my home computer is broken and I only work three days a week now.

 Lysistrata


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 22, 2006)

Just looking at IMDB and came across this... might be interesting


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Just looking at IMDB and came across this... might be interesting


 Can't think of a better person to play Lionel than Norton


----------



## citydreams (Sep 23, 2006)

aye, glad the world's moved on from Steve Martin.

*waves to Lysistrata - I'm back at college, but might make it for a drink after*


----------



## Pieface (Sep 25, 2006)

I'll be outside the Ritzy tonight at 6:15 - anyone want to come and get the book off me?  Onemonk and I never managed to hook up.


----------



## onemonkey (Sep 25, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I'll be outside the Ritzy tonight at 6:15 - .


you're not dealing again are you?


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 26, 2006)

Where are you meeting for the next one?  Can someone PM me if necessary? I've ordered a Cutting Room off the net and will see if I can read it in time (depending on delivery date).  

 L


----------



## Pieface (Sep 26, 2006)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> you're not dealing again are you?





no - passing on _legal _dubious substances.

We meet in people's houses at the moment, Lysistrata - and I don't think we've decided on one yet.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 26, 2006)

I'd be happy to host it, I'm not near a tube but got overground and plenty buses... although I was looking forward to Dub in a pinny  



			
				PieEye said:
			
		

> We could come round to mine and Dub could make the tea



What's the date again?


----------



## Pieface (Sep 26, 2006)

I'd be happy to have it but I thought people maybe couldn't be arsed to get a bus up the hill.

It's about 15mins from Brixton tube.  If folk can be fucked I'm happy to have y'all round for tea and Dub in a pinny.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 26, 2006)

15 minutes from Brixton tube!!! Wooooooowww - pray where is it?  Then I can let you know.


----------



## Pieface (Sep 26, 2006)

I don't want you to come Hollis.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 26, 2006)

*...*

Okay cool  

There are other alternatives in live.

See you guys in November!


----------



## Pieface (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## Hollis (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## Pieface (Sep 26, 2006)

Aw hollis.  I can't be mean to you for long 

It's in Streatham Hill - and it's very far from your house - although there is a train station near us that goes to Victoria.

I understand the pain of travel so if anyone else more central wants to do it I don't mind


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 26, 2006)

How big is the hill? Can I cycle it without dying?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> How big is the hill? Can I cycle it without dying?


It's not bad, just long


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 26, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> It's not bad, just long


ok.. I'll just think of the hill going down all the way home


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 26, 2006)

It's fine.  I cycled up there this morning on my shit bike.... 

nothing like Dog Kennel Hill!


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 26, 2006)

*remembers back to the jam weekend where bee & eme were pushing their bikes up a hill a long way behind gg storming up it on her bike*


----------



## Hollis (Sep 26, 2006)

checking my diary it is quite unlikely I shall make this night.. so it may be a rather splendid time to have it in Streatham!!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 26, 2006)

which night? what is the date?


----------



## Hollis (Sep 26, 2006)

The *SECOND* Thursday of the month.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 26, 2006)

thank you 

(no chance I'll finish the book by then... oh well)


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2006)

Have you even started it yet? 
It's a very very quick read


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 26, 2006)

I've read about 20 pages... but I'm out every night this week... no time to read 

(have got a return train journey to Brighton though.. that should help)


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I've read about 20 pages... but I'm out every night this week... no time to read
> 
> (have got a return train journey to Brighton though.. that should help)


Tip: long toilet breaks at work


----------



## Pieface (Sep 26, 2006)

We could change it to the 3rd thursday if people haven't read it?  Hill is fine to cycle - the top is a bit *gasp* but that's ok because it's the top like.  

Streatham Hill train station is v close as well - trains from Victoria through Battersea, Clapham J, Wandsworth and Balham if that helps anyone.  Also to London Bridge I think.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 26, 2006)

Some folk like it the same night each month, so they can plan around it..


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2006)

I prefer 3rd Thursday to be honest - there don't have to be any hard and fast rules, surely? 

Man.


----------



## Pieface (Sep 26, 2006)

I thought we were a fly by the seat of our pants kind of book group now?  Thinking outside the box and all that?


----------



## Hollis (Sep 26, 2006)

Err no.. it was agreed at a meeting that it'd shift to the 2nd Thursday.

Some people who aren't online as much don't like it when it keeps changing.. you know, especially, if you've a prior engagement with Martin Amis or summat.


----------



## Pieface (Sep 26, 2006)

I see.  Ok then - I'll be sorry to not have you round our way, Hollis.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Err no.. it was agreed at a meeting that it'd shift to the 2nd Thursday.


Could always shift it back again


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm feeling a bit dizzy with all this shifting around.  Not expecting to get the book until next week so I hope it IS a quick read!

 L


----------



## Hollis (Sep 29, 2006)

I'd like to meet the learned judge,
The man who judged my plot
And gave me fewer marks this year
Than I had ever got.
I worked away from day to day,
I dug and raked and hoed,
And thought that I was doing well,
That all my efforts showed.

Herbert Brush R.I.P.


----------



## onemonkey (Oct 3, 2006)

not likely to make it this month as I'm teaching on thursday evenings.

but can i put in an early bid for november's BG to be on the 9th?  Which appropriately enough is reading week


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 3, 2006)

Sorry for apparently choosing this book.
I will make it up to you by suggesting a good read next month: The Pigeon by Patrick Suskind


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 3, 2006)

Or.... you could make it up to us with cake or wine


----------



## Pieface (Oct 3, 2006)

has anyone finished it apart from me?  I'll cancel if that's the case


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm a third of the way through - zora has read it and so has foamy (although I think foamy is on holiday).


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 3, 2006)

I've almost finished if anyone else wants to read it


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 3, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Or.... you could make it up to us with cake or wine


Hmmm maybe I can make my first cake in years....


----------



## Pieface (Oct 3, 2006)

Has Gaijingirl committed to the coven?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 3, 2006)

I think she might've done... and she's a quick reader


----------



## foamy (Oct 3, 2006)

i'm not on holiday then so i _could_ come but the book is so rubish i'm not sure i want to stay up late on a school night to talk about it


----------



## Pieface (Oct 4, 2006)

See what you've done Mr Orang?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2006)

It's not my fault!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 4, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Sorry for apparently choosing this book.
> I will make it up to you by suggesting a good read next month: The Pigeon by Patrick Suskind



Was it you? It's a bit odd but I don't hate it. I might come this time but I make no promises as I've been a bit flaky lately 

But I'm feeling pretty damn perky at the moment 

Where/when we meeting?


----------



## Pieface (Oct 4, 2006)

It's next thursday and I have offered my place - it's in Streatham Hill.  I can't remember where you live Trashy?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 4, 2006)

Hiya.. yeah i'm up for it.

I have really been struggling with this book because I'm a bit bored with it tbh..

sorry... I'll try and finish it in time, but I keep looking at it and then just about anything else - and end up not reading it.   

Plus, I've just received the 4th in a series of books that was originally just a trilogy which I'm obsessed with!


----------



## Pieface (Oct 4, 2006)

that's ok - we only talk about the book for a short amount of time and it's better if everyone hates it - slagging is so much easier


----------



## trashpony (Oct 4, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> It's next thursday and I have offered my place - it's in Streatham Hill.  I can't remember where you live Trashy?



I'm in Kilburn but I can travel. I just give people the evil eye and they give up their seat for me


----------



## Ms T (Oct 4, 2006)

I've read it AND I can make next Thursday.  Wonders will never cease!

Can I have your address, PieEye?

PS You're welcome to stay the night at ours if that makes it easier for you, trashy.


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 4, 2006)

is it next thursday? excellent - you can all come to the newly Thursday-night-positioned Juke Joint later, down at the White Lion, since you'll be in Streatham anyway


----------



## trashpony (Oct 4, 2006)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I've read it AND I can make next Thursday.  Wonders will never cease!
> 
> Can I have your address, PieEye?
> 
> PS You're welcome to stay the night at ours if that makes it easier for you, trashy.



Ooh thank you, you are very kind. I expect I shall travel home though as I have cats to care for and a big meeting the next day so won't be staying very late 

Can you pm me your address too Madamoiselle Pie?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Was it you? It's a bit odd but I don't hate it.


So Biddly Bee maintains, but I'm sure I suggested another book that no-one voted for. I may have suggested it so there were more choices than just a couple. Not my fault everyone voted for it!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 4, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> So Biddly Bee maintains, but I'm sure I suggested another book that no-one voted for. I may have suggested it so there were more choices than just a couple. Not my fault everyone voted for it!



That's what Blair said


----------



## Pieface (Oct 4, 2006)

I shall pm address out.


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 4, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I shall pm address out.




damn you and your 'arranging things for the same night as other things' craziness


----------



## Ms T (Oct 4, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Ooh thank you, you are very kind. I expect I shall travel home though as I have cats to care for and a big meeting the next day so won't be staying very late
> 
> Can you pm me your address too Madamoiselle Pie?



No worries.  The offer's there if you're too tired to stagger home (mind you, you won't be pissed though, will you?).  Don't talk to me about cats.  Mine seem to get very upset when we're away, even though they're being looked after by the lovely Enid Laundromat.  I discovered the other day that they pissed in my shopping basket! Grrrr.


----------



## Pieface (Oct 4, 2006)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I discovered the other day that they pissed in my shopping basket! Grrrr.



pwned!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 4, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Was it you? It's a bit odd but I don't hate it. I might come this time but I make no promises as I've been a bit flaky lately
> 
> But I'm feeling pretty damn perky at the moment


That would be


----------



## trashpony (Oct 4, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> That would be



I'm hoping - at the moment I'm not even having a nap when I get home which is progress indeed


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 4, 2006)

If you don't make it though, definitely have to meet up soon... lunch or dinner 

How's the bump anyway?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2006)

I might not be able to make this - it looks like I'm working a 7 day 12hour a day week


----------



## han (Oct 4, 2006)

So is it still 12th then?

Up for this one I think  haven't read the book though

Shall we bring wine and vittles?


----------



## zenie (Oct 4, 2006)

I havent read the book, I havent got the book out of the library. 

Any ideas?


----------



## trashpony (Oct 4, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> If you don't make it though, definitely have to meet up soon... lunch or dinner
> 
> How's the bump anyway?



Yes we should - I will sort it out 

It's fine, it's big and feels a bit peculiar when I bend over. Sort of like a weird stretching thing


----------



## Pieface (Oct 6, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> I havent read the book, I havent got the book out of the library.
> 
> Any ideas?



that never stops anyone!   Actually - you could borrow off Orang Utan if he's finished with my copy??  It's a damn quick read.

Han - all wine and vitties are welcome and all bumps and tired orang utans are too.

Anyone else need the address?


----------



## maes (Oct 6, 2006)

I wanna come! What's the book?


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 6, 2006)

maestrocloud said:
			
		

> I wanna come! What's the book?




Cain & Abel by Jeffrey Archer. It's quite long, you'll have to get a move on


----------



## maes (Oct 6, 2006)

Damn you, I'll have to look back through the thread to get a serious answer. Why must you persecute me so? WHY?!?


----------



## trashpony (Oct 6, 2006)

maestrocloud said:
			
		

> Damn you, I'll have to look back through the thread to get a serious answer. Why must you persecute me so? WHY?!?



You don't really want that answered do you?  

Anyway - dub isn't in the bookgroup you'll be relieved to hear - he's just on the thread to torment us


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 6, 2006)

maestrocloud said:
			
		

> Damn you, I'll have to look back through the thread to get a serious answer. Why must you persecute me so? WHY?!?




what? that IS what they're reading,  unless Pie Face lied to me


----------



## maes (Oct 6, 2006)

So it's absolutely not The Cutting Room by Louise Walsh? or Welsh? Or something?

They don't have it in my library  Wankers.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 6, 2006)

It's Louis Walsh's autobiography.

So if you're into X factor you'll love it!


----------



## Pieface (Oct 6, 2006)

maestrocloud said:
			
		

> So it's absolutely not The Cutting Room by Louise Walsh? or Welsh? Or something?
> 
> They don't have it in my library  Wankers.



it is that and Orang Utan has my copy - so if Zenie doesn't chase him for it you can.  Alternatively, just do what everyone else does and come without reading and help choose the next one. 

Actually, I think Ms T has read it too - she might have a copy.

Can someone give this girl the book!!!


----------



## Hollis (Oct 6, 2006)

Lets have something substantial next month please..    Not some crap about someone (middle class) working out whether or not there in luvvv aswell please.. boring as fuck.


----------



## maes (Oct 6, 2006)

edit: ok i won't sulk. who chose this anyway?


----------



## Pieface (Oct 6, 2006)

orang utan.

And always ignore hollis.  He trolls the bookgroup.  Although he shows up and trolls us in real life as well


----------



## eme (Oct 6, 2006)

Do you actually enjoy BG Hollis?  




			
				Hollis said:
			
		

> Lets have something substantial next month please..    Not some crap about someone (middle class) working out whether or not there in luvvv aswell please.. boring as fuck.


----------



## Hollis (Oct 6, 2006)

Well, last months  - the diaries, was supurb, the Jonathan Letham was good, the automated alice was good, the Heart of the Matter was good, the Louis de Berniers was good,

.. its mainly citydreams suggestions which scare me..


----------



## Hollis (Oct 6, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> orang utan.
> 
> And always ignore hollis.  He trolls the bookgroup.  Although he shows up and trolls us in real life as well



Unlike people, who troll.. then _fail_ to show up!!!

"Can't make it - I'm too busy going on the piss with my mates"


----------



## Pieface (Oct 6, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> .. its mainly citydreams suggestions which scare me..



actually, I agree with this 

((citydreams))


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> orang utan.


I DIDN'T CHOOSE IT! It's a lie!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> it is that and Orang Utan has my copy - so if Zenie doesn't chase him for it you can.  Alternatively, just do what everyone else does and come without reading and help choose the next one.
> 
> Actually, I think Ms T has read it too - she might have a copy.
> 
> Can someone give this girl the book!!!


Yes, I have a copy if anyone wants it - will be in Brixton most of the weekend


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 6, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I DIDN'T CHOOSE IT! It's a lie!


I'm sure it was you that picked it up from the table and said how about this one then?!


----------



## Pieface (Oct 6, 2006)

cos it had dirty pics in the storyline


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2006)

I only introduced it as an alternative cos there were only two choices (one of them mine, which no-one voted) - the people who voted for it are to blame!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 6, 2006)

There were more than two choices... I put a book in too! I think whoever counted the votes is to blame!

*looks at onemonkey*


----------



## trashpony (Oct 6, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I'm sure it was you that picked it up from the table and said how about this one then?!



Whose book was it then? I find it _very interesting_ that no one will claim responsibility. This is what happens when I don't come along


----------



## Hollis (Oct 6, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> There were more than two choices... I put a book in too!




But I thought you were unable to remember either the author or title of the book - making its inclusion abit difficult.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 6, 2006)

IIRC... Zora correctly identified the book that Biddly didn't know the name/author for by a description of the cover alone!

Which was very impressive indeed!


----------



## Hollis (Oct 6, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> IIRC... Zora correctly identified the book that Biddly didn't know the name/author for by a description of the cover alone!
> 
> Which was very impressive indeed!



One of the benefits of working in a bookshop.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> There were more than two choices... I put a book in too! I think whoever counted the votes is to blame!
> 
> *looks at onemonkey*


Yeah, you chose something and I chose something - that was it IIRC


----------



## Pieface (Oct 6, 2006)

I do love how we squabble


----------



## trashpony (Oct 6, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I do love how we squabble



Me too. It's the best thing about bookgroup - democracy in action.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 6, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> IIRC... Zora correctly identified the book that Biddly didn't know the name/author for by a description of the cover alone!
> 
> Which was very impressive indeed!


That was onemonkey... all I said was it's set in the north and he got it!


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 8, 2006)

I finished this on the train on the way back from Birmingham - it was a good train journey read, glad the sun was streaming through the window as the contents were fairly grim.

Hope to make it to the book group on Thursday if someone tells me where it is!

 L


----------



## onemonkey (Oct 9, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> That was onemonkey... all I said was it's set in the north and he got it!


If Nobody Speaks Of Remarkable Things - Jon McGregor

i got the title, zora provided the name of the author


----------



## zenie (Oct 9, 2006)

Not gonna make it this month - sorry guys


----------



## foamy (Oct 9, 2006)

not sure if i will or not yet, might give it a miss for reasons of distance and the book being rubbish!
let me know what you chose for next time though


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 9, 2006)

Is it this Thursday or next?  (Please say next)


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 9, 2006)

This


----------



## Pieface (Oct 9, 2006)

this thursday - and onemonkey's book up there /\/\/\/\ is fucking fantastic.


----------



## Pieface (Oct 9, 2006)

Can nobody come?  

Who can?  Lysistrata and Ms T can and Biddlybee and Han I think.   If we can't get a group together then we could change it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 9, 2006)

I can't really. Working til half 8.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 9, 2006)

I can probably still make it - with a bit of reorganisation.  I might be quite late though is the only thing!  Maybe about 8:30ish?


----------



## citydreams (Oct 9, 2006)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> If Nobody Speaks Of Remarkable Things - Jon McGregor
> 
> i got the title, zora provided the name of the author



And I've got your copy


----------



## Pieface (Oct 9, 2006)

that;s fine


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 9, 2006)

Excellent.  looking forward to it.  Although I only read a tiny bit of the book!


----------



## Pieface (Oct 9, 2006)

Doesn't matter - what matters is that I'm having "people round".  This is new and good for me.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 9, 2006)

If I get there around 9 will I still be welcome?
I'll be all sweaty.


----------



## Pieface (Oct 9, 2006)

you will still be welcome - you can have a shower if you want


----------



## Hollis (Oct 9, 2006)

Keen bookgroup entusiasts may note that a new BBC drama is showing on BBC4 tonight.  Lots of nice costumes.  

WIDE SARGASSO SEA
Monday 9 October 2006 9pm-10.25pm; rpt 1.20am-2.45am; Sunday 15 October 10pm-11.25pm; rpt 12.55am-2.20am


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 9, 2006)

ooh.. can I have a shower... the reason I'll be late is that I'll be playing tennis before at Ferndale and then cycling up of course!!


----------



## Pieface (Oct 10, 2006)

you can shower.  Does anyone else want to shower?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 10, 2006)

I might have one just because I'm feeling a bit left out 

Nah, wine and cake will do me fine 

(I will bring cake... and wine)


----------



## Pieface (Oct 10, 2006)

I will provide towels.


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 10, 2006)

I'll just go for the wine and cake thanks.  Showering in wine would be too decadent and probably a bit unpleasant.

 L


----------



## han (Oct 10, 2006)

Can I have a shower? 
I'll bring my toenail clippers and file and give everyone a chiropidy session.

On second thoughts....


----------



## han (Oct 10, 2006)

...I'll just go for cake and wine

(and will bring some mud-pac face masks)


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 10, 2006)

This book group is turning into one of those "girls nights in" that you read about in magazines... pedicures, wine, showers, mud packs!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 10, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> This book group is turning into one of those "girls nights in" that you read about in magazines... pedicures, wine, showers, mud packs!!


...and a primate


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 10, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> ...and a primate




And we all know what happens to primates at girls nights ins!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm frightened now.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 10, 2006)

Was just going to say, stop GG, you'll scare him


----------



## Hollis (Oct 10, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> This book group is turning into one of those "girls nights in" that you read about in magazines... pedicures, wine, showers, mud packs!!



Yes, and drying hair.

I'm really glad I'm not going.


----------



## zora (Oct 11, 2006)

Wahey! I'm online! Feels good -after 6 weeks in the real-life desert!

I'll be late, too, after a bit of media-whoring/party-hopping, but I'll definitely come (PM with address, please?).

Re the book: the subject matter may be a bit dark - it is set in Glasgow, after all-, and it may not become a 'classic', but rubbish it ain't, I think Louise Welsh is a great writer (even if I did vote for If Everyone Speaks...)


----------



## Pieface (Oct 11, 2006)

This book is a mystery - no one actually voted for it   

I'll pm address to you Zora


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 11, 2006)

Yeah - who voted for it?


----------



## trashpony (Oct 11, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Yeah - who voted for it?



From what I've heard, you did


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 11, 2006)

I didn't! (at least I can't remember if I did)


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 11, 2006)

I won't be drinking any wine this time


----------



## trashpony (Oct 11, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I won't be drinking any wine this time



You can join me in sobriety


----------



## Pieface (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm excited now


----------



## han (Oct 11, 2006)

^ Aww, love your tagline, PieEye.


----------



## eme (Oct 11, 2006)

I'll be there - can I get your address P?


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 11, 2006)

Sorry, I won't be able to make this now, hope I can make it next time.  

 L


----------



## zora (Oct 11, 2006)

Lysistrata said:
			
		

> Sorry, I won't be able to make this now, hope I can make it next time.
> 
> L



I hope so, too, it's been to long since you were last there!


----------



## Pieface (Oct 12, 2006)

Eme's got my address now - is that the lot of you?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 12, 2006)

Not sure if I'll make it now - I may or may not


----------



## Brainaddict (Oct 12, 2006)

I may come to this. But I'm not sure. Decisiveness has never been my strong point tbh.


----------



## Hollis (Oct 12, 2006)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> I may come to this. But I'm not sure. Decisiveness has never been my strong point tbh.



I think you should brainy.. it sounds like a book you'lll _really really _hate - You'll have a blast!!!


----------



## Pieface (Oct 12, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Not sure if I'll make it now - I may or may not



are you expecting me to beg or something?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 12, 2006)

When's the next meet and what's the book?
I'm finding I have time to read these days, so I fancy getting back into the bookgroup.


----------



## Pieface (Oct 12, 2006)

you won't come


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 12, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> are you expecting me to beg or something?


No, but you can if you want


----------



## Pieface (Oct 12, 2006)

would be jolly nice to have you if your shifts aren't too taxing 

Crispy - next meet is tonight where we will be deciding the next book - you can come if you like?   Not having read the current book is no problem and you can help choose the next.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 12, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> would be jolly nice to have you if your shifts aren't too taxing


I shall see how I feel at the end of my shift. 


The Sopranos is on though.....


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm feeling a bit throaty/coldy/bleurgh... but I've come home early for soup, lots of tea and bed, so hopefully I'll perk up a bit by this evening 

(I have too much cake to eat myself, a cheque for dub, sewing to learn from gg... oh, and a book to pick )


----------



## Pieface (Oct 12, 2006)

I need to be taught how to cast on again  - I sat down to start my sister's xmas scarf the other night and couldn't do anything....


----------



## trashpony (Oct 12, 2006)

Sorry am going to bail again. Still at work and will be here some time and I'm just too darn knackered.

But I'm going to take the day off after the next one as I have holiday to use up and I miss bookgroup!

I'd let pieface know but I seem to have deleted her PM in a fit of fuckwittery. In case she's getting out the doilies and gone off line, please pass on my apologies.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 12, 2006)

Looks like I won't make it now either - it's all David Blunkett's fault!


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 12, 2006)

Eeek.. me neither!!

Reallyreallyreallyreally sorry.

I've lost PE's tel no... can someone either pm it to me (so I can call her and apologise), or let her know for me.

Thanks


----------



## trashpony (Oct 12, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Eeek.. me neither!!
> 
> Reallyreallyreallyreally sorry.
> 
> ...



I'm going to let biddlybee know and hopefully she can tell pieface. And I've got Ms T's number too so I'll let them both know that you can't come either


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 12, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Looks like I won't make it now either - it's all David Blunkett's fault!


Scratch that, I may make it after all!


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 12, 2006)

PIeface here - Yay mr Orang.

I'm setting up AS WE SPEAK 

It's ok Trashy - you are pregnant and tired

Gaijingirl - we WILL BE HAVING WORDS.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 12, 2006)

I've got an announcement.  I'm pregnant!!


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 12, 2006)

...and very tired.


----------



## eme (Oct 13, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> I've got an announcement.  I'm pregnant!!


wow!! congratulations...


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 13, 2006)

No... not really  .... I was hoping to get let off like Trashpony!

See up there ^^^^^


I am very tired though! 



(oops.... joke backfired there!)


----------



## eme (Oct 13, 2006)

oooooooooooooooooohhhh  
oopsy..


----------



## Pieface (Oct 13, 2006)

you bugger!!!

Good job your inbox was full!!!  I nearly sent you a heartfelt message of congratulations 

GG in SO MUCH TROUBLE!!!!


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 13, 2006)

*wipes cold sweat from brow*

That was a scary moment there!!


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 13, 2006)

oh shit... 




HANG ON A MOMENT!!

This is airzooka karma!!   

I think we should call it quits!!


----------



## Pieface (Oct 13, 2006)

An..y...waaaaaaay.

La meeting.

Book wasn't trashed as thoroughly as I expected. Largely because I couldn't remember what had enraged me so much when reading it 

We liked the little stories - the drag queen party, the drug deal, the cottaging, the pub with the auctioneers, the porno guy - episodes with the main character were good.  I moan at detective stories so I may not be speaking for everyone here....

More importantly, we found out about the real, psychopathic Orang Utan   We like that boy - he's good value.

2 prod t-shirts sold, 6 bottles of wine and a lot of food.

Next month is And if Nobody Speaks of Remarkable Things - Jon McGregor.  A beautiful book....ahem.......

I'm pissed.... xxxxxxx thanks for having me


----------



## Pieface (Oct 13, 2006)

GG grasps at straws...



I said "I can *so* see you with a little one"!!!!!

I don't say that to just ANYBODY!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 13, 2006)

GG's pregnant???!!!  

*starts knitting booties*


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 13, 2006)

Oh dear.  What have I started?   

Mind you.. it would explain the large gently swelling belly....


----------



## han (Oct 13, 2006)

*that was fun! thanx pie-dub*

<Sung to tune of London's Burning>

Gaigin's pregnant, Gaigin's pregnant
Fetch the midwife, fetch the midwife
Push push! Push push!
Here comes water, here comes water...


----------



## Ms T (Oct 13, 2006)

Does Koobz know yet, gg?  ;-)


----------



## Pieface (Oct 13, 2006)

Is he even the father!!!???

GAIJINWHORE!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 13, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> More importantly, we found out about the real, psychopathic Orang Utan   We like that boy - he's good value.


Sociopathic, not psychopathic....  
 Had a lovely time as usual - thanks for the wine and food - will bring some of my own next time  
We actually had a good choice of books this time, so I didn't need to pick a plum to make up the numbers.
Ooh and lovely cake again, BB - the slice I took home is a now a squishy mess at the bottom of my bag, but I'm still gonna eat it.


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 13, 2006)

cheers for the CD OU (unless you just left it by mistake , in which case "what CD?" )


----------



## Crispy (Oct 13, 2006)

Yes, thanks a lot for all the snacks  - my cake is a similar squidge in my bag, but it will be eaten. To make up for my lack of reading and snack bringing, I'll have to offer chez crispy for a meet at some point.

Been checking up on the book - looks like a goodun.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 13, 2006)

No, that's your very own copy to keep


----------



## foamy (Oct 15, 2006)

glad you picked 'if noone speaks of remarkable things'.
see you at the next book group


----------



## citydreams (Oct 17, 2006)

foamy said:
			
		

> glad you picked 'if noone speaks of remarkable things'.



I'm really enjoying it.  I'm want to pay a visit to Number 20


----------



## foamy (Oct 18, 2006)

just finished 'if nobody speaks of remarkable things.'

wow.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 18, 2006)

I've almost finished eek: I know... the slowest reader of the group!!) and don't want it to end


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 18, 2006)

I haven't even started!

It just came this morning.


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 18, 2006)

i misread that last sentence as 'I just came this morning' and i wondered why you thought we needed to know that


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 18, 2006)

Sadly not....


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 20, 2006)

Just finished it (possibly not the best thing to read on a dreary morning on your way to work )... anyone want to borrow it?


----------



## citydreams (Oct 20, 2006)

> Unfortunately McGregor has not fully developed the seemingly effortless turn of expression needed to write unaffected poetic prose, and the result instead is awkward and self-conscious. It is a shame that McGregor felt the need to pepper his writing with unnecessary imagery, as in later parts of the book a cleaner, less adulterated style emerges and reads more naturally. The overall result, although engaging, seems to resemble an English student's creative writing assignment.









http://www.culturewars.org.uk/booker2002/remarkablethings.htm


----------



## zora (Oct 20, 2006)

I look forward to reading it now, so many people have said that it's so very very good.

Starting today.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 20, 2006)

citydreams said:
			
		

>


Is that what you think of the book or the review?


----------



## citydreams (Oct 20, 2006)

oops.. the review!


----------



## Pieface (Oct 25, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Just finished it (possibly not the best thing to read on a dreary morning on your way to work )... anyone want to borrow it?



me please - can you bring it tomorrow and I'll hopefully remember to bring you Coupland?


----------



## crustychick (Oct 25, 2006)

hey, do you guys meet at weekends? or is it always weeknights?


----------



## citydreams (Oct 25, 2006)

crustychick said:
			
		

> hey, do you guys meet at weekends? or is it always weeknights?



'tis always a thrusday night, though which one depends upon some combination of red wine and cheese that I haven't worked out yet.

Are you reading this month's book?


----------



## crustychick (Oct 25, 2006)

citydreams said:
			
		

> 'tis always a thrusday night, though which one depends upon some combination of red wine and cheese that I haven't worked out yet.
> 
> Are you reading this month's book?



nope, but I thought I might if I could make it.... but if its on a thrusday then I won't. no worries, i'll just start up a rival oxford faction  although I may be stuck for members!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 25, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> me please - can you bring it tomorrow and I'll hopefully remember to bring you Coupland?


Will do


----------



## Hollis (Oct 27, 2006)

Got as far as page 1.  Struck me as abit poncey.. will persevere.


----------



## Pieface (Oct 27, 2006)

Good luck Hollis!!


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm also persevering tbh.... it's a little bit overly descriptive for me, with not too much happening so far.. I need action goddamit!!   

Is book group 2nd or 3rd Thursday of the month... I need to have a deadline, or i'm not going to bother reading it at all...


----------



## Crispy (Oct 30, 2006)

I read the last third of Remarkable Things on the train back from Leicester on Sunday. I was all tired and hungover, I had sigur ros on the headphones and the sun was shining through misty farmland, and I was nearly moved to tears, you soppy fool.

I thought it was excellent, although definitely one of those books you read for the writing + characters, not the story.


----------



## han (Oct 30, 2006)

Oooh - it sounds good.  

When's our next meet?


----------



## eme (Oct 30, 2006)

cough [haven't started it yet] cough.... can I borrow a copy of you speedy readers what have already finished it like?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 30, 2006)

If it's still 3rd thursdays, I make it the 16th of november.


----------



## eme (Oct 30, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> Oooh - it sounds good.
> 
> When's our next meet?



2nd thursdays of the month so 9th Nov


----------



## eme (Oct 30, 2006)

oops - double post


----------



## Crispy (Oct 30, 2006)

2nd thursday? There must have been a spluttering of cake crumbs when that was changed!


----------



## eme (Oct 30, 2006)

it was the 2nd (ie 12 oct) wasn't it last time?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 30, 2006)

I meant way back when... Before my long hiatus. Actually, look at the first post!


> Urban75's very own literary circle meets on the third thursday of every month to emulate our favourite authors by getting profoundly drunk.. we also make some effort to read a book each month and discuss it intelligently.. (although this part is completely optional)



My guess is this clashed with offline at some point? (it always used to)


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 30, 2006)

It's definitely the 2nd thursday at the moment cos it clashes with Juke Joint


----------



## Hollis (Oct 30, 2006)

eme said:
			
		

> 2nd thursdays of the month so 9th Nov




Yes - the date's always put in the calender if anyone wants to know.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 30, 2006)

Don't think a venue has been decided on yet though.


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 30, 2006)

can I recommend this rather nice bar in Streatham for the next meet? It's pretty quiet


----------



## trashpony (Oct 30, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> can I recommend this rather nice bar in Streatham for the next meet? It's pretty quiet



But it's not in the calender. Neither is the next prod. Now I am in exile, I need to know when things are on. So I can live vicariously through you


----------



## Crispy (Oct 30, 2006)

I humbly offer my place for bookgroupery


----------



## han (Oct 30, 2006)

eme said:
			
		

> 2nd thursdays of the month so 9th Nov



Thanx  I wasn't sure what with all this chopping and changing!

Actually we could go to Juke Joint couldn't we? If there's a quiet corner we can sit in then all leap up for a boogie afterwards...

oops - just seen Crispy's post above...


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 30, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> But it's not in the calender. Neither is the next prod. Now I am in exile, I need to know when things are on. So I can live vicariously through you




ah, nobody reads that and it's wrong -  it's got the next Actionettes night listed as tonight, for example


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> I'm also persevering tbh.... it's a little bit overly descriptive for me, with not too much happening so far.. I need action goddamit!!


There's loads of stuff going on in this book! It's like it says in one of the reviews - 'infinity in a grain of sand'. I think it's an amazing book. Mindblowing.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 30, 2006)

Agreed orang. I'm going to have to read it again and savour every sentence.


----------



## Hollis (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm finding this book fucking boring!! It better improve soon..


----------



## Hollis (Oct 30, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Agreed orang. I'm going to have to read it again and savour every sentence.




They're dull, dull, dull..


----------



## han (Oct 30, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> There's loads of stuff going on in this book! It's like it says in one of the reviews - 'infinity in a grain of sand'. I think it's an amazing book. Mindblowing.



Fucking hell - the differences in opinion here are quite schizophrenic....

Are you taking the pish, OU?

Mind you, extremes of opinion are usually the sign of an excellint book


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2006)

Not taking the piss. I will fight anyone who doesn't like this book.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 30, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Not taking the piss. I will fight anyone who doesn't like this book.


And I'll stand behind you making threatening looks, but not actually fighting, cos I like my face.


----------



## citydreams (Oct 30, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> There's loads of stuff going on in this book.



Loads? It's just a dreary cul-de-sac!


----------



## Crispy (Oct 30, 2006)

cul de sac?
I get the impression of victorian terraces, with a busy road at one end (buses etc) and another residential street at the other. wide street, so space for front gardens, but not a cul de sac.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 30, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> And I'll stand behind you making threatening looks, but not actually fighting, cos I like my face.



Whereas OU is known for getting into scraps


----------



## lemontop (Oct 30, 2006)

Just been nosily peeping into this bookgroup thread to see what you're reading. I used to live with JM in Bratford so will be interested to hear your opinions of his book!


----------



## bruise (Oct 30, 2006)

someone said hiatus - bit like me.

i haven't read the thread, but saw names i know on the last 3 pages

i've got virtually no access to u75 - so could someone kind PM* me when you start talking about your next book? i'd be grateful. 

* on email notification  - so not as stupid as it looks





and so - just to stir up the gossip like - who's queen bee on the book group atm?  

or queen bee and the queenettes?


----------



## citydreams (Oct 30, 2006)

> cul de sac?
> I get the impression of victorian terraces, with a busy road at one end (buses etc) and another residential street at the other. wide street, so space for front gardens, but not a cul de sac.


I dunno.. it's the image I got..  I think it's the way that nothing goes through the street.


----------



## eme (Oct 30, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Whereas OU is known for getting into scraps



just don't let him near any stannah chair lifts - ow!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 31, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> cul de sac?
> I get the impression of victorian terraces, with a busy road at one end (buses etc) and another residential street at the other. wide street, so space for front gardens, but not a cul de sac.


Same here... makes me think of one of the streets I lived on in Leeds... quiet terraced road but with 2 busy roads either end.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 31, 2006)

Crispy is there bike parkage at your place?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 31, 2006)

Yes, plenty. Courtyard at the back twixt entrance door and building and space for 2-3 in the hall as well.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice... now I just need to decide what new cake recipe to try out


----------



## Crispy (Oct 31, 2006)

Ah - Sparrow has just vetoed that plan. She needs to work non stop on her essay, and a gaggle of urbanites in the front room won't really help 

Anyone else?


----------



## eme (Oct 31, 2006)

you're all welcome over here if you want? (room for bikes and cakes!)


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 31, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> a gaggle of urbanites



a gaggle of urbanites? has this been cleared with the Collective Nouns Society of Great Britain? hmmm?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 31, 2006)

I think the commonly accepted term is a "monothought clique" of urbanites


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 31, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> I think the commonly accepted term is a "monothought clique" of urbanites




But of course


----------



## Hollis (Oct 31, 2006)

Well.. I admit the book does seem to be improving after the dire opening 50 pages.. we shall see though!!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 31, 2006)

eme said:
			
		

> you're all welcome over here if you want? (room for bikes and cakes!)





I have lots of room for cakes. I found a really good cake the other day so I shall bring it along


----------



## Pieface (Oct 31, 2006)

You are still in posession of this cake? 

No you're not! You're going to buy a new one aren't you!  

So it's all back to Eme's next week then?


----------



## Hollis (Oct 31, 2006)

God this threads just all about cakes these days..


----------



## Pieface (Oct 31, 2006)

Sorry hollis.

I did notice you trying to keep it on topic   Good luck with the book!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 31, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> God this threads just all about cakes these days..


I won't make a cake then


----------



## Crispy (Oct 31, 2006)

I'll make an enoromous twiglet the size of an arm.


----------



## Pieface (Oct 31, 2006)

a poo?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 31, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> a poo?


The size of an arm?
Remind me never to use the toilet after you...


----------



## Pieface (Oct 31, 2006)

that's a real man-poo Crispy - aspire to it


----------



## trashpony (Oct 31, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> You are still in posession of this cake?
> 
> No you're not! You're going to buy a new one aren't you!
> 
> So it's all back to Eme's next week then?



I have 3/4 of said cake but I fully anticipate having eaten it by next Thursday but will bring another. In fact, it was such a good cake that I nearly started a thread about it. But then I realised it would be much more annoying to hollis if I just talked about it on here.  

I read the book last year anyway


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 31, 2006)

...well don't just say it was good... what cake was it?


----------



## Pieface (Oct 31, 2006)

so did I 

I'm going to re-read it but I'm finding the opening dull    I remember having this problem last time.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 31, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> ...well don't just say it was good... what cake was it?



I didn't make it  but it is a carrot cake from Waitrose made with pineapple juice and a cream cheese and icing sugar icing in the middle and on top and it's mmmmmmmm 

I can remember it being a bit dull to start with too. Which is why I haven't looked at it yet. Fortunately I will be waiting for about 3 hours in the antenatal clinic tomorrow morning as they are never on time so I should be able to get over the dull bit relatively quickly


----------



## Hollis (Oct 31, 2006)

Fuck.. I think I'll stick to just reading the book.


----------



## Hollis (Nov 1, 2006)

*..*

It is like an Altman movie..


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2006)

It reminds me a little of Raymond Carver and Altman filmed some of his stories as Short Cuts, so I see what you mean.


----------



## foamy (Nov 1, 2006)

i'd very much like to make it but have no internet access at home so please keep me up to date!


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 6, 2006)

I finished the book on the train to Liverpool on Thursday, it was a bit of an effort because it took so long for anything to happen.  Of course, it's not about what happens, but the people around it.  Unfortunately I don't think the writing is good enough to carry it off.  Good but not brilliant - Virginia Woolf is brilliant.  Put into perspective as I'm now reading Anna Karenina for another book group and the writing is so much more vivid, even though it's set in another time and another country.

So, I'm up for a fight on Thursday, are we going to Eme's?  Address please.

 L


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2006)

Ah! Not Woolf - I find her unreadable, unlike McGregor


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2006)

Proposal for the next book:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pigeon-Patrick-Suskind/dp/0140105832

Only 96 pages!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 6, 2006)

Sounds about the right size for me


----------



## Pieface (Nov 6, 2006)

finished it - Bee - can I pass onto Eme tonight?  Is that ok?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 6, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> finished it - Bee - can I pass onto Eme tonight?  Is that ok?


Of course.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh does Eme still need a copy? She could have had mine


----------



## Pieface (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah - if you're at home go and give it to her!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2006)

Fnar fnar 
I'm not and I'm going out tonight


----------



## zora (Nov 6, 2006)

The Pigeon isn't very good. I'm afraid Sueskind seems to have been a bit of a one-trick pony with Perfume...


----------



## eme (Nov 7, 2006)

lady pie lent me her copy last night and have just started it... kind of hated it for a couple of pages and then got really into it... 

Will PM address later...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 7, 2006)

zora said:
			
		

> The Pigeon isn't very good. I'm afraid Sueskind seems to have been a bit of a one-trick pony with Perfume...


I don't agree at all - it's very different but it's a perfect little novelette - hilarious and wise.


----------



## Hollis (Nov 7, 2006)

Looking forward to Thursday.. time to take the gloves off I think!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 7, 2006)

Are we gonna go bare knuckle? Queensbury rules?


----------



## Hollis (Nov 7, 2006)

Queensbury - unless PieEye shows up..


----------



## han (Nov 7, 2006)

Just started the book 

Good so far


----------



## zora (Nov 7, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I don't agree at all - it's very different but it's a perfect little novelette - hilarious and wise.



Didn't do it for me at the time, but it's over ten years ago that I read it - certainly wouldn't veto it if people want to read it.

Enjoying INSORT, but only about 100 pages in, will have to get my reading hat on tomorrow!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 8, 2006)

So a fight over whether the book was good and a fight over the next book 

Think I'll hide in the corner with some cake


----------



## Pieface (Nov 8, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Queensbury - unless PieEye shows up..


----------



## han (Nov 8, 2006)

<hides under sofa>


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 9, 2006)

Woah there!  Starting to read and criticise the next book before it's even been selected, is that allowed?

 L


----------



## Hollis (Nov 10, 2006)

*..*

Gutted at underselling the Geoff Wellum book again..

"Vivd, horrifying, compelling. Wellum tells his tale with an endearing modesty and reticence. A fine piece of writing." Literary Review.

"A thoroughly absorbing read, a specific aspect of common history as captured by nobody else" Sunday Times

Anyway.. I try another time...


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 10, 2006)

Really enjoyed Book Group last night... thank Eme for hosting!  Bought the new book last night for 1p off Amazon brand new!!


----------



## trashpony (Nov 10, 2006)

Please can I know what the new book is please? I'm a virtual member of the bookgroup now.  I'd like to think I'll make it back one last time before I havae the baby


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2006)

Border Crossing by Pat Barker http://www.amazon.co.uk/Border-Cros...ef=sr_1_8/202-4712810-3675845?ie=UTF8&s=books

Cheers for hosting eme


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2006)

Great book
Twas another fun BG - thanks for the hospitality eme


----------



## eme (Nov 10, 2006)

s'ok - was fun having you all over...  

Someone has left a tupperware box btw - any claimants?


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2006)

<observer's comment>

Looked more like a _get drunk and eat savouries _club to me.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 10, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> <observer's comment>
> 
> Looked more like a _get drunk and eat savouries _club to me.


Shush, don't let on!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> <observer's comment>
> 
> Looked more like a _get drunk and eat savouries _club to me.


I have no idea what you're talking about ... all I saw was hours of literary discussion


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> <observer's comment>
> 
> Looked more like a _get drunk and eat savouries _club to me.


Shhh
It's an intellectual _salon_


----------



## Pieface (Nov 10, 2006)

I used the words "bovine", "resonate" and "florid" at intervals. 

And flounced in my new coat.


----------



## Pieface (Nov 10, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I used the words "bovine", "resonate" and "florid" at intervals.
> 
> And flounced in my new coat.




/\/\/\/\/\/\

I'm a total fucking wanker!


----------



## Crispy (Nov 10, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I used the words "bovine", "resonate" and "florid" at intervals.
> 
> And flounced in my new coat.


'tis a coat made for flouncing. you don't need to take no more of his rubbish in that coat. come on frank, we're leaving.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 10, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> come on frank, we're leaving.


----------



## onemonkey (Nov 10, 2006)

sorry, i didn't make it. i was going to then i was supposed to be writing a book and in quarantine for my vomit virus but in the end i went out drinking in london bridge instead 

is next month a xmas party?


----------



## Hollis (Nov 10, 2006)

Indeed thanks for the hospitality.. I enjoyed it so much I was forced to have a can of Stella at home aswell.. 

Can't so I was convinced by the pro-book arguments though.


----------



## Pieface (Nov 10, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Can't so I was convinced by the pro-book arguments though.



that's because you have no soul 

I really do think it's a beautifully written book, it's very spare and he doesn't use loads of description which I find quite liberating compared to some writers.  There was a real skill in the way he could pin a time and a place down so well without having to introduce it or set it up.

One thing I did wonder which I never mentioned was whether it would 1.) age well and 2.) make a lot of sense to someone who wasn't British.

Things that happened and that people did felt very of this time and I could picture the street and the scene so well because I knew it anyway and so his spare descriptions didn't affect that.


----------



## foamy (Nov 10, 2006)

sorry i didnt make it last night, i'm not online and forgot it was last night


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2006)

Oh shit, I was meant to text you wasn't I? Sorry


----------



## foamy (Nov 10, 2006)

yup


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2006)

oh shit 

can I offer cake to make it up to you? flavour of your choice?


----------



## Hollis (Nov 10, 2006)

Fuck, I think I'm going to cry.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2006)

((Hollis))

Do you want a cake too?


----------



## Hollis (Nov 10, 2006)

some cake and a handkerchief for the tears


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 10, 2006)

I'd like a cake


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2006)

Anyone else?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2006)

me want cake too


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2006)

Give me flavours and you will get your cakes (at some point after I've made a pie that's already on order ):

foamy
Hollis
Dub 
OU


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 10, 2006)

Pie?

i want a PIE!!!!

i like lime


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2006)

You should start a business.














lemon drizzle cake


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Pie?
> 
> i want a PIE!!!!
> 
> i like lime


I've always wanted a cow pie with the horns n shit


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2006)

Ok... 

foamy - I think you might be ignoring me now (or just offline again)
Hollis - I think you're just taking the piss aren't you?
Dub - Lime Pie (I've done that before - I know how)
OU - Lemon drizzle - my speciality


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 10, 2006)

i LOVE lime pie


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2006)

You might've had better ones than I can make then


----------



## trashpony (Nov 10, 2006)

Can I have a cake too pretty please? Seeing as I'm actually a member of the bookgroup 

*ahem* 

I'll share lemon drizzle with OU. or lime pie with dub. I'm not picky


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 10, 2006)

pie is pie. pie is good. no such thing as bad pie

roulade different matter


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 10, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> I'm not picky



no pie or cake for you, you were howwid to that lovely georgie porgie


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> I'll share lemon drizzle with OU.


Don't want to share!


----------



## trashpony (Nov 10, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> no pie or cake for you, you were howwid to that lovely georgie porgie


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 10, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Don't want to share!




i don't think she meant the cake


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Can I have a cake too pretty please? Seeing as I'm actually a member of the bookgroup
> 
> *ahem*


You can have a cake all to yourself missus... eating for two and all that (and letting me sneakily peek at your wares before the big giveaway ) - what flavour?


----------



## Pieface (Nov 10, 2006)

it's like a cocking creche in here!


----------



## trashpony (Nov 10, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i don't think she meant the cake



didn't I?


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 10, 2006)

you're just jealous.

hey, does anyone want Pie Face to make them a roulade?


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 10, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> didn't I?




it was a pisspoor attempt at looking for a double entendre where there wasn't one


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2006)

Yes please - that roulade you mocked looked delicious


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> it's like a cocking creche in here!


Don't you start... I'm aiming to get a whole page on cakes before Hollis notices


----------



## trashpony (Nov 10, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> it was a pisspoor attempt at looking for a double entendre where there wasn't one



Ahh I see. 

Perhaps you should have a little more roulade


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2006)

OK then - what's everyone's favourite cake?


----------



## Hollis (Nov 10, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Can I have a cake too pretty please? Seeing as I'm actually a member of the bookgroup
> 
> *ahem*
> 
> I'll share lemon drizzle with OU. or lime pie with dub. I'm not picky




No you can't.  We starved last night  - waiting for your cake.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2006)

We can retitle this thread London Book and Cakegroup.


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 10, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> OK then - what's everyone's favourite cake?




Key Lime Pie or stem ginger cheesecake like they sometimes do at Wagamama.

I like my cakes tart


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2006)

I like a simple Victoria sponge with cream and jam


----------



## Hollis (Nov 10, 2006)

Tell me about it - we probably did spend more time last night talking about cakes than books..


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2006)

We hardly touched on cakes last night.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 10, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> No you can't.  We starved last night  - waiting for your cake.



I'm sorry. I was trapped in a room below ground in Blackfriars being taught how to remember the order of all the planets and to do David Blaine mind-reading tricks.

Carrot cake. Or lemon cake. 

I liked the book. Was it generally popular?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> I'm sorry. I was trapped in a room below ground in Blackfriars being taught how to remember the order of all the planets and to do David Blaine mind-reading tricks.
> 
> Carrot cake. Or lemon cake.
> 
> I liked the book. Was it generally popular?


Mostly. There were a couple of dissenting voices but they be fools


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Carrot cake. Or lemon cake.


foamy - ?
Hollis - ?
Dub - Lime Pie 
OU - Lemon drizzle 
trashy - lemon or carrot

That'll keep me busy for the next few weeks/months


----------



## foamy (Nov 12, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Ok...
> 
> foamy - I think you might be ignoring me now (or just offline again)


who's ignored who young lady? does "text me about book group" mean nothing to you people these days?!  
I'm not ignoring anyone it's just..
I AM NOT ONLINE!!!!!


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 13, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> <observer's comment>
> 
> Looked more like a _get drunk and eat savouries _club to me.



That's rubbish. 

There were sweet things too.

 L

Edited to add:  Zora's chocolate brownies were fab.  Chocolate cake is always a winner for me.  Was there something about books too?


----------



## zora (Nov 13, 2006)

eme said:
			
		

> s'ok - was fun having you all over...
> 
> Someone has left a tupperware box btw - any claimants?



That tupper box is mine - but don't worry anout it too much!!

Lots of fine cheeses we had, too - not just sweets. We're diverse. 

Nothing to say about the book, apart from I liked it - for more erudite comments see PieEye's posts.


----------



## han (Nov 14, 2006)

That was fun!

I liked the book, nearly finished it 

My favourite bit was the courgette pie! (and the wonderful company, of course!)


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 14, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> My favourite bit was the courgette pie!


For a minute there I was thinking_ 'where was there a courgette pie in the book?'_ 

I shouldn't admit these things should I?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 14, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> For a minute there I was thinking_ 'where was there a courgette pie in the book?'_
> 
> I shouldn't admit these things should I?


The courgette pie was the main character - didn't you notice?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 14, 2006)

I read the wrong book didn't I?


----------



## han (Nov 14, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> For a minute there I was thinking_ 'where was there a courgette pie in the book?'_



A piece of the courgette pie was dropped into the road and it witnessed all the different characters coming and going. And then it got squished.


----------



## citydreams (Nov 14, 2006)

Bloody crusty layabouts


----------



## Ms T (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks to eme for the texty reminder, but I was miles away in Marrakech.  I can't make the next one, either. :-(


----------



## onemonkey (Nov 15, 2006)

I think we need a new thread 

(on which to start planning the xmas party.. )


----------



## han (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, I've just finished the last book....

God what an anticlimax!  

It was beautifully written though, I thought....


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 23, 2006)

I ordered the book the same night as the last book group from Amazon marketplace and it _still_ hasn't arrived.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2006)

The new books is every bit as good as I remember it


----------



## Pieface (Nov 23, 2006)

I need to get it - been distracted by Lanark.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2006)

It won't take you long to read


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 23, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I need to get it - been distracted by Lanark.


I should be finished by next week if you need to borrow it?


----------



## Pieface (Nov 23, 2006)

yes please!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 26, 2006)

I've just finished it. Does anyone want to borrow it?


----------



## trashpony (Nov 26, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I've just finished it. Does anyone want to borrow it?



I'd like to but I don't know when I'm going to see you. Do you work in town?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 26, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> I'd like to but I don't know when I'm going to see you. Do you work in town?


Well I work in Victoria. Working til 8 tomorrow and Tuesday. Have Wednesday off though. PM me!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 28, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> yes please!


Will you be at Offline on Thursday?


----------



## zora (Nov 28, 2006)

Who is organising the christmas party? And did we make a decision where to go yet?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2006)

zora said:
			
		

> Who is organising the christmas party? And did we make a decision where to go yet?


I vaguely recall the Bonington  being mentioned. Can't remember when though.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 28, 2006)

I think both Bonningtons and a curry were mentioned, but nothing decided. I don't mind trying to book it... it'll be the next meet won't it? 14th Dec, I think.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 28, 2006)

dp


----------



## Pieface (Nov 29, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Will you be at Offline on Thursday?



no - and neither will Dub 
erm....if you're going to be in Brixton at some time over the weekend let me know but I realise you're not local so if you're over this way I'll meet you and grab the book, otherwise I may have to pass on this one.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm away this weekend, but could pop it in the post for you (PM me your address)


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 29, 2006)

I have this book too but am also not around this weekend, though for bloody work not fun at the sea side. Will be about Monday if anyone wants to borrow it - it'll only take you a few days to read!


----------



## zora (Nov 30, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I think both Bonningtons and a curry were mentioned, but nothing decided. I don't mind trying to book it... it'll be the next meet won't it? 14th Dec, I think.



We had fun at Bonnington's last year.  We'd gone there instead of the traditional Khan's x-mas bookgroup because there was a big urban thing there only a few days later, which appears to be the case again this year.

Everyone happy with Bonnington's, 14th? And who'll be there apart from BiddlyBee and me?


----------



## maes (Nov 30, 2006)

oh can i come? i love bonningtons...


----------



## zora (Nov 30, 2006)

Have you read the book?

Not that I have, but I carried it lovingly around in my coat pocket today.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm in I think. It ain't too expensive is it?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2006)

£10 max I think and it's BYO.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2006)

Any more takers?


----------



## Pieface (Nov 30, 2006)

me please 

Having TWO xmas meals that week


----------



## trashpony (Nov 30, 2006)

Me. If I'm going to come to one last bookgroup, I want one with food. And also it's my xmas party that evening so all my colleagues will have very bad hangovers next day so I can slope in late without caring.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2006)

ok, so at the moment we're 6... 

zora
PieEye
Orang Utan
trashpony
maestrocloud
BiddlyBee

It is the 14th December isn't it? Will there be pub afterwards?

onemonkey; Hollis; Ms T; han; eme; gaijingirl; Crispy; citydreams; Lysistrata; foamy; and anyone else I've forgotten - are you free??


----------



## han (Nov 30, 2006)

zora said:
			
		

> Everyone happy with Bonnington's, 14th? And who'll be there apart from BiddlyBee and me?



yay - I'll be there! 

oo - better go and get the book.


----------



## han (Nov 30, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I have this book too but am also not around this weekend, though for bloody work not fun at the sea side. Will be about Monday if anyone wants to borrow it - it'll only take you a few days to read!



Oooh - could I borrow it? I'm not around at Offline or this weekend but could come and pick it up if you've still got it?


----------



## eme (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm not here for it... boo...  
Annoying cos it was a great book and want to talk about it lots...


----------



## han (Nov 30, 2006)

eme said:
			
		

> I'm not here for it... boo...





What's it called, by the way? I couldn't find anything on the thread!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2006)

Border Crossing by Pat Barker

 eme... you have a good excuse though


----------



## han (Nov 30, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Border Crossing by Pat Barker



cool, ta


----------



## eme (Nov 30, 2006)

There's a copy in the library cos I just returned it... 

bb: tis true..


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2006)

just keeping a list on the current page so I know how many to book for 

*coming:*
zora
PieEye
Orang Utan
trashpony
maestrocloud
BiddlyBee
han
Hollis

*maybe to pub after*: Ms T, gaijingirl

*can't come :* eme, foamy, Lysistrata

*tbc: *onemonkey; Crispy; citydreams; and anyone else I've forgotten


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> Oooh - could I borrow it? I'm not around at Offline or this weekend but could come and pick it up if you've still got it?


Only just spotted this - yes, course you can - will be around Monday evening and Tuesday night but the rest of the week is work work work


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 1, 2006)

Sorry, I can't come, it's my birthday and I'm going to see some male swans.  I'll endeavour to read the book anyway.

 L


----------



## foamy (Dec 1, 2006)

sorry i wont be able to make it. I have organised our department festive meal the same day (D'oh!)

For the next book can i suggest some *J.M Coetzee*? the only man to have ever won the booker twice and has a nobel prize for lit.
either *Disgrace*, (which i have read and liked a lot. won the booker prize) or *Slow Man* (have also read it and enjoyed, less so than disgrace) or The *Life and Times of Michael K* (won the booker but i've not read it)

or *Midnights Children* by *Salman Rushdie *(it was voted the booker of all bookers)

i think these are my first suggestions ever


----------



## zora (Dec 1, 2006)

foamy said:
			
		

> sorry i wont be able to make it. I have organised our department festive meal the same day (D'oh!)
> 
> For the next book can i suggest some *J.M Coetzee*? the only man to have ever won the booker twice and has a nobel prize for lit.
> either *Disgrace*, (which i have read and liked a lot. won the booker prize) or *Slow Man* (have also read it and enjoyed, less so than disgrace) or The *Life and Times of Michael K* (won the booker but i've not read it)
> ...



Okay, we'll make sure that at least one of them gets put in the hat/ put up for the vote or the ever-so-scientific decision making process by scissors, paper, stone...

 

Finding Border Crossing very compelling, stayed up reading till 2am last night just like the blurb says (I had been pissing about on the internetz till 1.30 though, so it was really only 1/2hour reading time...)


----------



## foamy (Dec 1, 2006)

thanks zora, i suggested so many as i wasnt sure if any of them had been read by the group before?

is there anyway to make a list of the books the group has read?


----------



## zora (Dec 1, 2006)

I don't think any of those have been done, Foamy - we used to have a fairly complrehensive list in the opening post, put that must have been on an old thread. I'll have a look if it's still around somewhere. 


Ah, and :

Don't forget to bring your Secret Santa
books!


----------



## foamy (Dec 1, 2006)

secret santa books?

awww man 
i'm gonna kick myself so hard for booking the work do that evening.
i love getting books as presents!

cheers Zora


----------



## zora (Dec 1, 2006)

Ah, it was actually still on page one, just a bit further down:

so far, we've read:

*'Kitchen' by Banana Yoshimoto; 'The Shadow of the Sun - My African Life' by Ryszard Kapuscinski; 'The Little Chinese Seamstress' by Dai Sijie; 'Scepticism Inc' by Bo Fowler; 'Atonement' by Ian McEwan; 'The Famished Road' by Ben Okri; 'Boating for Beginners' by Jeanette Winterson; a bit of 'Jazz' by Toni Morrisson; 'Samarkand' by Amin Maalouf; 'A Fine Balance' by Rohinton Mistry, 'The Life of Pi' by by Yann Martel, 'White Noise' by Don Delillo, and 'A Heartbreaking Work of Staggering Genius' by David Eggers and 'The Good Solidier Svejk' by Jaroslav Hasek, 'Nights at the Circus' by Angela Carter, 'Holes' by Louis Sacher, 'The Corrections' by Johnathen Franzen, 'Mother London' by Michael Moorcock, 'The Impressionist' by Hari Kunzru, 'The Man in the High Castle' by Philip K Dick and 'The God of Small Things' by Arundhati Roy, 'Stasiland' - by Anna Funder, 'Nostromo' by Joseph Conrad, 'Death and the Penguin' by Andrei Kurkov.....
*


Since then, there's been: *Fear and Loathing on the CampaignTrail '72 by Hunter S. Thompson, The Moonstone by Wilkie Collins, The Automated Alice by Jeff Noon,Something something Ho Jeeves by P,G.Wodehouse, The Third Policeman by Flann O'Brien, The House Of The Spirits by Isabel Allende, Dispatches by Michael Herr, Granny Made Me An Anarchist by Stuart Christie and Cloud Atlas by David Mitchell.*

*More recently we read about Emile Zola's tart with a heart "Nana", had a good romp through "Don Emmanuel's War of the Nether Regions" by Louis De Bernieres, got argumentative discussing "The Heart of The Matter" by Graham Greene, went to hell on "Revelations" by God or someone, had xmas with "Down And Dirty Pictures" by Peter Biskind and cried to "The Heart is a Lonely Hunter" by Carson McCullers.*

I feel bad now for mentioning the secret santa! Maybe you and I can do another secret book swap at PRod or somewhere, if you like.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 1, 2006)

zora said:
			
		

> Don't forget to bring your Secret Santa
> books!



What is this?  

No one told me  

Please explain (by pm if it's going to make foamy cry  )

I have only read The Heart is a Lonely Hunter on that list  There must be lots since then. I'll add to the list on Sunday


----------



## zora (Dec 1, 2006)

Okay, that was way back in January - since then we've read:

*Notes from the Underground - Dostojevski


The Spy who came in from the Cold - John Le Carre
Our Hidden Lives - Simon Garfield (ed.)
The Cutting Room - Louise Welsh
If Nobody Speaks of Remarkable Things - John McGregor*

Someone else wants to fill in the blanks or do I have to do all the swotting?


----------



## zora (Dec 1, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> What is this?
> 
> No one told me
> 
> Please explain (by pm if it's going to make foamy cry  )



It's tradition, innit? And quite easy, really. Everyone brings a favourite book, new or used, but should be well liked, they get stuck in PieEye's outsize handbag, and everyone draws one!


----------



## trashpony (Dec 1, 2006)

zora said:
			
		

> It's tradition, innit? And quite easy, really. Everyone brings a favourite book, new or used, but should be well liked, they get stuck in PieEye's outsize handbag, and everyone draws one!



Coolio 

I wasn't there last year - I only joined in Feb!  Feels like forever doesn't it? 

I'm adding in this year's books - will be done in about 5 mins


----------



## trashpony (Dec 1, 2006)

zora said:
			
		

> Okay, that was way back in January - since then we've read:
> 
> *Notes from the Underground - Dostojevski
> 
> ...



*Wide Sargasso Sea - Jean Rhys
Motherless Brooklyn - Jonathan Lethem
3 Men in a Boat - Jerome K Jerome
Martin Eden - Jack London
Spy who came in from the Cold - John le Carre
Border Crossing - Pat Barker*

If you add my list to yours, that's all of them


----------



## zora (Dec 1, 2006)

*Phew! That's a lot of books!*

so far, we've read:


*'Kitchen' by Banana Yoshimoto; 'The Shadow of the Sun - My African Life' by Ryszard Kapuscinski; 'The Little Chinese Seamstress' by Dai Sijie; 'Scepticism Inc' by Bo Fowler; 'Atonement' by Ian McEwan; 'The Famished Road' by Ben Okri; 'Boating for Beginners' by Jeanette Winterson; a bit of 'Jazz' by Toni Morrisson; 'Samarkand' by Amin Maalouf; 'A Fine Balance' by Rohinton Mistry, 'The Life of Pi' by by Yann Martel, 'White Noise' by Don Delillo, and 'A Heartbreaking Work of Staggering Genius' by David Eggers and 'The Good Solidier Svejk' by Jaroslav Hasek, 'Nights at the Circus' by Angela Carter, 'Holes' by Louis Sacher, 'The Corrections' by Johnathen Franzen, 'Mother London' by Michael Moorcock, 'The Impressionist' by Hari Kunzru, 'The Man in the High Castle' by Philip K Dick and 'The God of Small Things' by Arundhati Roy, 'Stasiland' - by Anna Funder, 'Nostromo' by Joseph Conrad, 'Death and the Penguin' by Andrei Kurkov.....*



Since then, there's been: *Fear and Loathing on the CampaignTrail '72 by Hunter S. Thompson, The Moonstone by Wilkie Collins, The Automated Alice by Jeff Noon,Something something Ho Jeeves by P,G.Wodehouse, The Third Policeman by Flann O'Brien, The House Of The Spirits by Isabel Allende, Dispatches by Michael Herr, Granny Made Me An Anarchist by Stuart Christie and Cloud Atlas by David Mitchell.*

*More recently we read about Emile Zola's tart with a heart "Nana", had a good romp through "Don Emmanuel's War of the Nether Regions" by Louis De Bernieres, got argumentative discussing "The Heart of The Matter" by Graham Greene, went to hell on "Revelations" by God or someone, had xmas with "Down And Dirty Pictures" by Peter Biskind and cried to "The Heart is a Lonely Hunter" by Carson McCullers.

Notes from the Underground - Dostojevski
Wide Sargasso Sea - Jean Rhys
Motherless Brooklyn - Jonathan Lethem
3 Men in a Boat - Jerome K Jerome
Martin Eden - Jack London
The Spy who came in from the Cold - John Le Carre
Our Hidden Lives - Simon Garfield (ed.)
The Cutting Room - Louise Welsh
If Nobody Speaks of Remarkable Things - John McGregor
Border Crossing - Pat Barker*


----------



## foamy (Dec 1, 2006)

'Kitchen' by Banana Yoshimoto; 
'The Shadow of the Sun - My African Life' by Ryszard Kapuscinski; 
'The Little Chinese Seamstress' by Dai Sijie; 
'Scepticism Inc' by Bo Fowler; 
'Atonement' by Ian McEwan; 
'The Famished Road' by Ben Okri; 
'Boating for Beginners' by Jeanette Winterson; 
a bit of 'Jazz' by Toni Morrisson; 
'Samarkand' by Amin Maalouf; 
'A Fine Balance' by Rohinton Mistry, 
'The Life of Pi' by by Yann Martel, 
'White Noise' by Don Delillo, and 
'A Heartbreaking Work of Staggering Genius' by David Eggers and 
'The Good Solidier Svejk' by Jaroslav Hasek, 
'Nights at the Circus' by Angela Carter, 
'Holes' by Louis Sacher,


'The Corrections' by Johnathen Franzen, 
'Mother London' by Michael Moorcock, 
'The Impressionist' by Hari Kunzru, 
'The Man in the High Castle' by Philip K Dick 
'The God of Small Things' by Arundhati Roy, 
'Stasiland' - by Anna Funder, 
'Nostromo' by Joseph Conrad, 
'Death and the Penguin' by Andrei Kurkov


Fear and Loathing on the CampaignTrail '72 by Hunter S. Thompson, 
The Moonstone by Wilkie Collins, 
The Automated Alice by Jeff Noon,
Something something Ho Jeeves by P,G.Wodehouse, 
The Third Policeman by Flann O'Brien, 
The House Of The Spirits by Isabel Allende, 
Dispatches by Michael Herr, 
Granny Made Me An Anarchist by Stuart Christie
Cloud Atlas by David Mitchell.

”Nana” by Emile Zola 
“Don Emmanuel's War of the Nether Regions” by Louis De Bernieres, 
"The Heart of The Matter" by Graham Greene
"Revelations" by God 
"Down And Dirty Pictures" by Peter Biskind
"The Heart is a Lonely Hunter" by Carson McCullers.

2006
 “Wide Sargasso Sea” by Jean Rhys
 “Notes From Underground” by Dostoevsky
 “Motherless Brooklyn” by Johnathan Lethem
”Three Men In A Boat” by Jerome K Jerome
 “Martin Eden” by Jack London
 “The Spy Who Came In From The Cold” by John Le Carre
 “Our Hidden Lives” by Simon Garfield
 “The Cutting Room” by Louise Welsh 
 “If No One Speaks Of Remarkable Things” by John McGregor
 “Border Crossing” by Pat Barker


----------



## foamy (Dec 1, 2006)

damn you for getting there first!!!
 

now i cry about my book listing skills and no secret santa book!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2006)

foamy said:
			
		

> now i cry about my book listing skills and no secret santa book!!!


post a book to me and I'll pick one out for you 

Cheers for the list - will make sure my secret santa isn't one of them.
Will book Bonningtons next week


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2006)

I have plenty of books to spare if anyone wants a not so secret Santa. I have no room for books anymore so could do with getting rid of a few


----------



## han (Dec 3, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Only just spotted this - yes, course you can - will be around Monday evening and Tuesday night but the rest of the week is work work work



brill, will pm you, thanx for that


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 4, 2006)

Crispy and citydreams... you coming? 




			
				BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> just keeping a list on the current page so I know how many to book for
> 
> *coming:*
> zora
> ...


----------



## Pieface (Dec 4, 2006)

I have finished Border Crossing.  Anyone want to read it now???


----------



## BEARBOT (Dec 4, 2006)

i'd like to come to the dinner at the bonnington cafe on the 14th(im pretty sure im free)so please add my name..i love that place. .i havent been to bookgroup since the book swap one one 2 years ago tho 
cant remember if it was an xmass thing or what..?
anyway i just checked on line, "border crossing" is in my local library. i will take it out later today...
what are peoples opinions on it? or did all of yo already say earlier in the thread..?


----------



## Pieface (Dec 4, 2006)

we usually save the talk for the meeting - but I think people have liked it so far.

I'm not sure yet


----------



## zora (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for organising this, BiddlyBee!

What time are you booking for?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 4, 2006)

7.30? or 8.00? what would be better for most people?
It's round the corner from where I work, so I'll just go and sit in I-Knit


----------



## Pieface (Dec 5, 2006)

I can do early as - train journey is dead easy.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 5, 2006)

ok - I'm going to book for 10 people for 7.30pm
Any ideas for pub afterwards? The Wheatsheaf is only up the road and recently been done up - I've not been in there before though.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm in!


----------



## citydreams (Dec 5, 2006)

I've got college, but I'm in for desert. Or if there's none left, some desert wine.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 5, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> ok - I'm going to book for 10 people for 7.30pm
> Any ideas for pub afterwards? The Wheatsheaf is only up the road and recently been done up - I've not been in there before though.



Oh good - earlier is better or I'll faint with hunger 

I've just started the book - I'm gripped so far. Way too easy reading for a bookgroup book


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 5, 2006)

citydreams said:
			
		

> I've got college, but I'm in for desert. Or if there's none left, some desert wine.


Gobi or Sahara?


----------



## BEARBOT (Dec 5, 2006)

im pretty far into the book...at first i thought it would be a bit mass market and i would just be annoyed by it but ive gotten a bit more into the story and tho yes...it is an easy read but its not an awful one by any stretch...
i have no idea about pubs in vauxhall..have been to the well known gay pub vauxhall tavern twice and thats it(not suitable for after dinner conversation cos they CHARGE most nights/have loud entertainment)

i might bring some dessert wine with me its plum wine from lidl, really cheap and really good...does bonnigton still allow people to bring in wine etc ?and its still veggie im hoping? havent been there in 3 years but have enjoyed it loads the few times i went..


----------



## citydreams (Dec 5, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Gobi or Sahara?



Sahara please.   I'm not fussy what kind of glass I get it in though.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 5, 2006)

BEARBOT said:
			
		

> i might bring some dessert wine with me its plum wine from lidl, really cheap and really good...does bonnigton still allow people to bring in wine etc ?and its still veggie im hoping? havent been there in 3 years but have enjoyed it loads the few times i went..


It's still BYO and Thursday nights are vegan.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 5, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> It's still BYO and Thursday nights are vegan.



Vegan????111!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 5, 2006)

I didn't pick the date!!! 

(I told Hollis to smuggle in some cheese )


----------



## Pieface (Dec 5, 2006)

I was going to suggest the Vauxhall Tavern but if they charge then no....there is one up the road that we met in before a BG meal called the Beehive or something (I think - it's a big pub on the corner).   It's ok - no door charging anyway.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh yeah, right next to the Oval - bit closer than the Wheatsheaf too.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm going to smuggle cheese too. Or just have a sarnie first 

Where is the Bonnington incidentally?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 5, 2006)

Here: http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.s...ve,+SW8&searchp=newsearch.srf&mapp=newmap.srf

If you're going to be there any earlier than 7.30pm let me know, I'll probably go have a cup of tea will the lovely fellas in the knitting shop


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2006)

trashy - never fear, I thought I'd still be hungry last year and bought some cold chicken to munch on afterwards, but the meal was delicious AND hearty, so I didn't need a 'supplement'.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2006)

Bee, I've got that day off so may pop in for a cuppa


----------



## trashpony (Dec 5, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> trashy - never fear, I thought I'd still be hungry last year and bought some cold chicken to munch on afterwards, but the meal was delicious AND hearty, so I didn't need a 'supplement'.



That's very reassuring


----------



## trashpony (Dec 5, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Here: http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.s...ve,+SW8&searchp=newsearch.srf&mapp=newmap.srf
> 
> If you're going to be there any earlier than 7.30pm let me know, I'll probably go have a cup of tea will the lovely fellas in the knitting shop



Cheers - I will


----------



## Pieface (Dec 5, 2006)

I also was pretty much filled up - even when they didn't bring pudding


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 5, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Bee, I've got that day off so may pop in for a cuppa


Bring your knitting needles.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Bring your knitting needles.


 Maybe I should just go to the pub then!


----------



## Brainaddict (Dec 5, 2006)

I might come to this Bonningtons thing if it's not too late. I know I haven't been for ages but it's not cos I hate you all. And hopefully I'll be able to start coming again next term.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 5, 2006)

Not too late... have just emailed them to book a table for 11 

Anyone else let me know asap.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 5, 2006)

Ok, it's booked - they've had to put us on 2 tables though (next to each other) - must be quite a busy night


----------



## citydreams (Dec 6, 2006)

I've got to chose between preparing for my interview on Friday morning, or coming along to bookgroup 







Have a lovely xmas groupies 

As it's xmas, can I put Quarantine - Jim Crace in the hat?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 6, 2006)

That's a good book - any Crace is


----------



## han (Dec 6, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Ok, it's booked - they've had to put us on 2 tables though (next to each other) - must be quite a busy night



yay! Thanx for sorting that, Bee


----------



## Pieface (Dec 8, 2006)

Just another heads up that I'm finished with this one if anyone wants to read it??


----------



## han (Dec 8, 2006)

Just started this book...I like.....

Especially the visually-impaired-size font.

But yes - it's unputdownable that's for sure!


----------



## Brainaddict (Dec 12, 2006)

Curses. I've double-booked myself, so I'm not going to be able to make it after all. Sorry. tbh I'd rather come to this, but social obligations and all that shite.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 13, 2006)

That's a shame BA... see you soon though hopefully 

Reminder for everyone... Bonnington's is booked for* 7.30pm* tomorrow. For those who haven't been there it's here, and is BYO. I'll probably be in The Beehive beforehand (after popping into the knitting shop ) 

Oh, and a small message from zora: 
Don't forget to bring your Secret Santa books!


----------



## Crispy (Dec 13, 2006)

Sparrow wants to come along, cos she's got her life back and wants to go out. Reckon there's space?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 13, 2006)

BA's dropped out, so she can take his 

zora
PieEye
Orang Utan
trashpony
maestrocloud
BiddlyBee
han
Hollis
BEARBOT
Crispy
Agent Sparrow


----------



## trashpony (Dec 13, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> BA's dropped out, so she can take his
> 
> zora
> PieEye
> ...



What a charming list of dinner companions 

Does the secret santa book have to be wrapped? Or have you got a big santa sack you're going to pull the books out of with a ho ho ho?


----------



## Pieface (Dec 13, 2006)

wrap it!  Unlike me every year


----------



## trashpony (Dec 13, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> wrap it!  Unlike me every year



Good thing I've reminded you then


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 13, 2006)

I've wrapped mine


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2006)

I shall be ineptly wrapping mine


----------



## zora (Dec 13, 2006)

I shall be wrapping mine in the wrapping paper that I got laughed at by Brainaddict for moving it into Nu-Urban towers, and that has now moved on into Nu-Urban towers' little brother.


----------



## han (Dec 14, 2006)

zora said:
			
		

> I shall be wrapping mine in the wrapping paper that I got laughed at by Brainaddict for moving it into Nu-Urban towers, and that has now moved on into Nu-Urban towers' little brother.



Recycling! That's GOOD! 

Looking forward to tonight. Yes a lovely list of urbanites! 

My Secret Santa is a book that I dropped in the bath. Sorry to whoever gets it.  But it is a wonderful book (albeit a bit puffy), which makes up for it!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 14, 2006)

Heh heh - I have a few like that, from the bath or from reading in the street during a shower. It must be a well loved book!


----------



## Pieface (Dec 14, 2006)

Dub keeps doing that! 

Fluffy books are disturbing.  I have WRAPPED of the secret santa


----------



## trashpony (Dec 14, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Heh heh - I have a few like that, from the bath or from reading in the street during a shower. It must be a well loved book!



I misread that as 'reading during a shower' ie you were trying to read in the shower.


----------



## maes (Dec 14, 2006)

What time are people meeting in the pub? I'm killing time in the library now, can head over whenever.


----------



## Dubversion (Dec 14, 2006)

i want to go to the pub


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 14, 2006)

maestrocloud said:
			
		

> What time are people meeting in the pub? I'm killing time in the library now, can head over whenever.


How long will it take you to get there? I'm 5mins from the pub and just pottering about at work... I'll probably leave soon(ish).


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm twiddling my thumbs at home so will be there around 7


----------



## trashpony (Dec 14, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i want to go to the pub



You can go to the pub can't you? You're not pregnant are you?


----------



## Pieface (Dec 14, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i want to go to the pub



come then if you want  I'll shout you pints


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 14, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I'm twiddling my thumbs at home so will be there around 7


That's some major twiddling


----------



## Pieface (Dec 14, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> How long will it take you to get there? I'm 5mins from the pub and just pottering about at work... I'll probably leave soon(ish).



I can be there around 6:15 I think...


----------



## maes (Dec 14, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> How long will it take you to get there? I'm 5mins from the pub and just pottering about at work... I'll probably leave soon(ish).


Well, I'm on the strand - can't remember where the pub is, hang on let me check!


----------



## maes (Dec 14, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i want to go to the pub


Come I haven't seen you in AGES!


----------



## maes (Dec 14, 2006)

Ok I reckon I can be there in about 1/2 an hour - anyone up for that?


----------



## Dubversion (Dec 14, 2006)

maestrocloud said:
			
		

> Come I haven't seen you in AGES!




I'm at work and will be for a while 

are you drinking AFTER the meal? and any idea when / where?


----------



## maes (Dec 14, 2006)

Yeah I'm going out in Brixton afterwards. To this new prince place, by kfc (not my choice).


----------



## Dubversion (Dec 14, 2006)

maestrocloud said:
			
		

> Yeah I'm going out in Brixton afterwards. To this new prince place, by kfc (not my choice).




well, not actually new..


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 14, 2006)

maestrocloud said:
			
		

> Ok I reckon I can be there in about 1/2 an hour - anyone up for that?


I can be there for 5.45


----------



## maes (Dec 14, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> well, not actually new..


alright rebranded or whatever.  

Ok even that was a while ok. Fine.

consider it rephrased.

BB - I'm on my way!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 14, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> That's some major twiddling


OK then. How about half six? Gotta do my hair and choose an outfit first


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 14, 2006)

Wasn't rushing you... am happy to drink on my tod til maestro gets there... take your time with your hair


----------



## Pieface (Dec 14, 2006)

I'll be there about 6:30  x


----------



## trashpony (Dec 14, 2006)

That was very convivial. I hope hollis didn't entirely break that mirror after I left 

I also hope the 'sofa three' were moderately comfy 

I'm going to bed with my new book


----------



## Crispy (Dec 14, 2006)

Lovely food, but no soup 
I got a good secret santa book though 

Sparrow is feeling incredibly smug about proposing and winning the next book, seeing as she's a newbie and everything. It's

Woman on the Edge of Time, by Marge Piercy (Women's Press Classic)

 Hollis. One day we'll read a WW1 fighter ace epic.


----------



## han (Dec 15, 2006)

That was fab  Lovely grub! The Bonnington cafe is always  

The new book sounds ace, nice to have a feminist-anarcho-70s bit of literature


----------



## Dubversion (Dec 15, 2006)

Pieface is still out.!

and my best xmas present is ruined cos people who work in bookshops get proofs 

<sulking>


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 15, 2006)

(((Dub)))

I like the bonnington  I got fup... very happy


----------



## han (Dec 15, 2006)

dub - are you weeping at the voodoo altar? <shudders>


----------



## zora (Dec 15, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Pieface is still out.!
> 
> and my best xmas present is ruined cos people who work in bookshops get proofs
> 
> <sulking>



Oh fuck! So sorry, I was just trying to be considerate. That'll learn me.


----------



## zora (Dec 15, 2006)

And she's still out.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 15, 2006)

that was ace. Got a proof if that was what Dub was grumbling about. Still feeling grumbly for what it's worth.


----------



## citydreams (Dec 15, 2006)

zora said:
			
		

> And she's still out.



I found her chatting some sense into Onemonkey this morning


----------



## Dubversion (Dec 15, 2006)

zora said:
			
		

> Oh fuck! So sorry, I was just trying to be considerate. That'll learn me.




ah, that sounded grumpier than I intended, more smilies needed


----------



## zora (Dec 15, 2006)

Shiny new thread now up. http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=188988

Han, can you re-sticky, please?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 15, 2006)

zora - thank you so much for the book - it's great, though terribly depressing


----------



## BEARBOT (Dec 16, 2006)

what depressing book is that orang? just curious..
that was really fun and a GREAT meal too..thanks again han 
for the book..it must have been a sign from the gods that i picked that 
thanks to pie for the recommendations..will be holed up reading/writing for the next few months ready to emerge from my mole hole in spring..


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 16, 2006)

The book is a proof of Death Of A Murderer by Rupert Thomson. It's about a cop who has to guard Myra Hindley's body while his own life falls apart


----------

